# [EIZO] New 240Hz EIZO Foris FG2421 Gaming Monitor



## jameyscott

Eww.. messing with the signal to upconvert to 240hz. Can anyone else say tv like input lag? I surely can.

Post-processing = bad.


----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Eww.. messing with the signal to upconvert to 240hz. Can anyone else say tv like input lag? I surely can.
> 
> Post-processing = bad.


I doubt it's using interpolation. It's most likely using the flickering backlight thing (can't remember what it's called) that simulates a higher refresh rate.


----------



## xlastshotx

hmm, waiting for testing


----------



## Mhill2029

I'm not an expert but what sort of advantage is there beyond 120Hz or 144Hz for gaming as it is?

EDIT: Oh nvm, I see it's a VA panel.


----------



## Heracles

Apparently a va panel and less than 1ms response time at 240hz, tempting but reviews or bust


----------



## Artikbot

It's EIZO. I expect it to be well done, even though it's frame interpolation.


----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> It's EIZO. I expect it to be well done, even though it's frame interpolation.


Go look at their white paper on that page. It's not frame interpolation, it's backlight pulsing.

Edit: Well, it also says it's doubling the frames so I'm not sure. It may not be interpolation and is just frame doubling, but I haven't read anything that makes me think they're actually using frame interpolation which would be extremely stupid to do and market as a gaming monitor.

Edit2: Yep they're not interpolating. It's just doubling the frames.


----------



## Tisca

So it's not true 240Hz, it only takes one frame and splits it into two pulses to get rid of ghosting, right?


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfej*
> 
> Edit2: Yep they're not interpolating. It's just doubling the frames.


Aw. I admit I only skimmed through the article though. I dunno if I would've preferred them to interpolate.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Ezio has fantastic monitors, the build and quality. I do not know any other company that offers 5 year warranty.
I'm just waiting on a 27" from them. Once it happens, hello my new toy.


----------



## G woodlogger

Don't overlook the real contrast above 4000! And 120Hz. I would buy something like this when it is 4k or may be 1600p. And not too expensive.


----------



## maarten12100

Garbage monitor since it is interpolation rather get a normal 120Hz one with strobing backlight.


----------



## CBZ323

Gotta love the difference!









With EIZO you actually get headshots!! with others you won't!!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Correct. All monitors I see have a 800:1 or 1000:1 as standard and 350cd/m2 or under.
This is well above that.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Aw. I admit I only skimmed through the article though.


Dont worry your not an OCN member unless your a pro at selective reading


----------



## G woodlogger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Garbage monitor since it is interpolation rather get a normal 120Hz one with strobing backlight.


It is 120Hz with strobing backlight and therefore call it 240Hz.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> It is 120Hz with strobing backlight and therefore call it 240Hz.


In other words not even close to lightboost monitors


----------



## Pip Boy

There will never be a panel that suits me









I was waiting for a 480HZ / 21:10 / 4K / Curved / Low energy / Perfect Black / High Gamut / Low input lag / G Sync / 46" / Wall Mounted / Zero Bezel/ Super-VA Panel .. but they never quite hit my $300 target price point









I think 2D large desktop monitors days are numbered for inversive 3D gaming. They will exist for desktop use and competitive twitch FPS & RTS but when the first gen HD oculus rift is released I think many people will want these for gaming with huge equivalent viewing areas, genuine 3D with full 360 immersion and tilt and who know's they may even fit 1440p or 4K 5" OLED's for incredible definition


----------



## JSTe

240hz, except it's not.


----------



## kishagi

240hz huh? All we need now is 1440p, thin bezel, 1.06 billion colous, and overclockable to 600hz


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> There will never be a panel that suits me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for a 480HZ / 21:10 / 4K / Curved / Low energy / Perfect Black / High Gamut / Low input lag / G Sync / 46" / Wall Mounted / Zero Bezel/ Super-VA Panel .. but they never quite hit my $300 target price point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2D large desktop monitors days are numbered for inversive 3D gaming. They will exist for desktop use and competitive twitch FPS & RTS but when the first gen HD oculus rift is released I think many people will want these for gaming with huge equivalent viewing areas, genuine 3D with full 360 immersion and tilt. The test for PC hardware builders will be to keep these screens at 60FPS as dropping hurts the eyes more (cue G sync's domination) and who know's they may even fit 1440p or 4K 5" OLED's for incredible definition


480FPS 4000x(4000/21*10) even HDwire doesn't have the bandwidth so LOL


----------



## Laffen

Review is up here and it looks pretty sweet


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfej*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Eww.. messing with the signal to upconvert to 240hz. Can anyone else say tv like input lag? I surely can.
> 
> Post-processing = bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's using interpolation. It's most likely using the flickering backlight thing (can't remember what it's called) that simulates a higher refresh rate.
Click to expand...

"Simulated" higher refresh rate? wut? It's exactly like the TV's that have 600hz refresh rates


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Most of you are completely missing the point here. It is a VA panel, and not a TN.
There is not one like it.
Dont matter if simulated or not, it is still a 120hz base.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Most of you are completely missing the point here. It is a VA panel, and not a TN.


VA panels are getting really famous, BenQ has launched a series of affordable (120-ish €) VA panels tht will no doubt be excellent for work computers.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 480FPS 4000x(4000/21*10) even HDwire doesn't have the bandwidth so LOL


twas sarcasm buddy


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Most of you are completely missing the point here. It is a VA panel, and not a TN.
> There is not one like it.
> Dont matter if simulated or not, it is still a 120hz base.


Just makes you wonder, how much will they charge for this ""ground-breaking"" technology?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> "Simulated" higher refresh rate? wut? It's exactly like the TV's that have 600hz refresh rates


That would be interpolation.

This monitor actually has two 240Hz modes.... frame doubling or black frame insertion.


----------



## Heracles

but does it support lightboost?


----------



## zzuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Just makes you wonder, how much will they charge for this ""ground-breaking"" technology?


4900 sek.

http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=800283&cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76

Looks like a pretty sweet monitor.. Definitly an upgrade from tn-panels.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzuper*
> 
> 4900 sek.
> 
> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=800283&cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76
> 
> Looks like a pretty sweet monitor.. Definitly an upgrade from tn-panels.


So almost double the amount of a lightboost supported, 144hz g-sync -ready monitor.

Not to mention, higher res monitors.


----------



## reqq

Sick monitor. Good colors and nice speed. More expensive but prolly worth it. You dont change monitor as often.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I'm not an expert but *what sort of advantage is there beyond 120Hz* or 144Hz for gaming as it is?
> 
> EDIT: Oh nvm, I see it's a VA panel.


It's smoother...

The eye doesn't see in FPS. 120 Hz is pretty good, but more is still smoother. We aren't near the limit.
Not to mention that as FPS goes up, input lag goes down. Higher refresh rates allow higher vsync'd FPS which makes vsync a lot less laggy than it is now. Vsync on a 60 Hz monitor feels really odd, vsync on a 120 Hz monitor feels fine, vsync on a 240 Hz monitor will feel like there's no vsync at all if you can maintain such a high FPS.


----------



## Tisca

Reviewed already: http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1383107475


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolfej*
> 
> Edit2: Yep they're not interpolating. It's just doubling the frames.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. I admit I only skimmed through the article though. I dunno if I would've preferred them to interpolate.
Click to expand...

Gaming and interpolating frames is never in your interest. Unless the input is not dependent on the frames being drawn, then it would be fine, but in this case, it isn't. This shouldn't be a good gaming monitor.

120, 144hz, etc. LCD monitors need to be frame capped to 60 hz and merely have the individual pixels refresh at a higher rate. LCDs don't work like CRTs, and 120 hz monitors don't behave nicely unless you are running at 120 fps.


----------



## Pr0xy

Hmm VA panel, poor mans IPS but still an improvement over TN.


----------



## briskly

Having a hard time trying to pin down the price for this monitor. One site says 499 euros, but as I don't live in the eurozone, that doesn't help me much.

VA does have a very distinct advantage over IPS: deep blacks and high contrast ratio, that IPS tends to fail at in comparison.


----------



## Pip Boy

the black's on a VA panel are as good as a Plasma screen so that’s a huge step forward over a grey/glowy IPS / TN


----------



## xentrox

I'm having an extremely difficult time picking up a 120hz 1440p.. now they drop this 240hz shenanigans.

I give up. lol


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Oh god please no...TVs that 240Hz looks unrealistic to me...


----------



## HaunteR

Why do they keep posting pictures when they don't do anything.

"Hey guys, did you know about the huge difference between 60, 120, and 240hz still pictures? Because we sure do!"


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaunteR*
> 
> Why do they keep posting pictures when they don't do anything.
> 
> "Hey guys, did you know about the huge difference between 60, 120, and 240hz still pictures? Because we sure do!"


Marketing like this always sucks someone in.

Just like calling it "240hz"


----------



## Cheezman

Ohmergerd it's "_Builts to Last Five Years!_" you guys!!!!


----------



## G woodlogger

Unfortunately there is no provision for wall mounting







. As I am ill(back) I need that. I would have to be creative









Info about 240hz tech:

http://gaming.eizo.com/wp-content/uploads/file/turbo240_whitepaper.pdf


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paowidefw*
> 
> Oh god please no...TVs that 240Hz looks unrealistic to me...


...because TVs use 60Hz signals to interpolate to 240Hz. TV/movies also already have motion blur and post-production processing.

This monitor can accept a 120Hz signal and use double-frames or interlace black screens to create 240Hz.

The technology and results are very different.


----------



## airisom2

If this monitor was 27" I'd be all over it. Hopefully they make a larger version. Looking at the calibration graphs, it looks like it's around 94% sRGB too, which is great when paired with that contrast ratio.

There isn't any frame interpolation being used either. Doubling the frames (turbo mode= off) is basically having 120Hz, and with turbo= on it's using backlight strobing. So, it's like having lightboost integrated in the monitor. Plus, the brightness lowered with turbo mode on, so it has to be strobing.

So basically, when it's strobing, every frame double that would be on turbo= off, would be a black frame in turbo= on. Pretty neat idea.


----------



## rcfc89

Ohh 1080..............Will you please just go away from gaming monitors.


----------



## zealord

lets hope a few sites can review this thing soon. I don't expect too much, but EIZO is a good company and a friend of mine needs a new monitor and he was already looking at EIZO.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> In other words not even close to lightboost monitors


The FG2421 basically has it's own lightboost built-in, if u choose that option.

Anyone else wish there was a 27" or 30" version. I gave up 24" gaming 10 years ago.


----------



## ennogs

I tink the graphics/photos showing the difference bewteeen 60, 120 and 240 Hz are laughable. If 60 Hz was a slow as the graphics shows games would be annoying. I have a 144 Hz monitor and fail to see the diference between a 60 Hz monitor


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ennogs*
> 
> I tink the graphics/photos showing the difference bewteeen 60, 120 and 240 Hz are laughable. If 60 Hz was a slow as the graphics shows games would be annoying. I have a 144 Hz monitor and fail to see the diference between a 60 Hz monitor


Ok? Are you even running 120fps+ to be able to see a difference. if you are only capping at 60fps gaming, then chances you will not see a difference.


----------



## G woodlogger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Ok? Are you even running 120fps+ to be able to see a difference. if you are only capping at 60fps gaming, then chances you will not see a difference.


Depends on brain. I am very sensitive to flicker in plasma displays, so I am not sure I can use backlight strobing.


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> lets hope a few sites can review this thing soon. I don't expect too much, but EIZO is a good company and a friend of mine needs a new monitor and he was already looking at EIZO.


There is a review by FlatpanelsHD
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1383107475

It looks pretty good, certainly much better than any 120 Hz TN panel. Great contrast and better colors. Viewing angles are a bit less than standard VA and VA does have some issues with 0-angle black crush. It's still nothing compared to the "blacks" we see with TN or IPS. I'd certainly consider this monitor if it was 27" like my other monitors. Slimmer bezels wouldn't hurt either.

The price is 549€ in EU btw. Rather steep for a 24" panel, but it's not like there's other 120 Hz VA's out there.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I'm not an expert but what sort of advantage is there beyond 120Hz or 144Hz for gaming as it is?


It goes to 11.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> There is a review by FlatpanelsHD
> http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1383107475
> 
> It looks pretty good, certainly much better than any 120 Hz TN panel. Great contrast and better colors. Viewing angles are a bit less than standard VA and VA does have some issues with 0-angle black crush. It's still nothing compared to the "blacks" we see with TN or IPS. I'd certainly consider this monitor if it was 27" like my other monitors. Slimmer bezels wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> The price is 549€ in EU btw. Rather steep for a 24" panel, but it's not like there's other 120 Hz VA's out there.


thank you. there is also a new BenQ out that Linus tested and it heavily praised it. will redirect to my friend and let him choose.


----------



## Robilar

So is there a 1400P 27" (or 30"







) monitor with 120hz or 144hz from a reputable company coming out any time soon? I like my Asus 144hz just fine but a higher resolution would be awesome.

And as agreement with an above poster, I have no interest in anything smaller than 27". Unless space limited, why would anyone want anything smaller?


----------



## G woodlogger

500 Euro here:

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4127187_-fg2421-bk-eizo.html

Edit: a grate site to search for tech if you can German.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So is there a 1400P 27" (or 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) monitor with 120hz or 144hz from a reputable company coming out any time soon? I like my Asus 144hz just fine but a higher resolution would be awesome.
> 
> And as agreement with an above poster, I have no interest in anything smaller than 27". Unless space limited, why would anyone want anything smaller?


Several.

http://www.blurbusters.com/2560x1440p-lcd-monitors-overclockable-to-120-hz/

27" 2560x1440 that can be overclocked to between 100Hz and 120Hz for $345.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUI44US/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00BUI44US&linkCode=as2&tag=blurbust-20


----------



## Robilar

Not interested in Catleap or Korean monitors. Nor do I want to struggle (again) with getting a monitor to overclock and finding out it wasn't the golden egg it was promised to be. I already went through the fiasco of having one shipped to Canada. Turned out to be a piece of junk.

When I said "reputable", I meant Samsung, Asus or BenQ...


----------



## Fleat

This monitor seems very interesting. A hardware implementation of Lightboost would be great. I am curious to see how the pricing settles in the US market.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not interested in Catleap or Korean monitors. Nor do I want to struggle (again) with getting a monitor to overclock and finding out it wasn't the golden egg it was promised to be. I already went through the fiasco of having one shipped to Canada. Turned out to be a piece of junk.
> 
> When I said "reputable", I meant Samsung, Asus or BenQ...


Ah, my bad. Then no, not yet.

I would imagine with the announcement of G-Sync, we will see a whole new level of monitors (both with and without G-Sync) appearing in Q1 2014 though.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not interested in Catleap or Korean monitors. Nor do I want to struggle (again) with getting a monitor to overclock and finding out it wasn't the golden egg it was promised to be. I already went through the fiasco of having one shipped to Canada. Turned out to be a piece of junk.
> 
> *When I said "reputable", I meant Samsung, Asus or BenQ..*.


Hopefully we get this sooner then later.


----------



## Cancer

This is a terrible idea.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

27" or bust.


----------



## jincuteguy

So how much is this monitor? can't find the price anywhere.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleat*
> 
> This monitor seems very interesting. A hardware implementation of Lightboost would be great. I am curious to see how the pricing settles in the US market.


It like having lightboost in this monitor, as it does the same effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> This is a terrible idea.


Huh, why?


----------



## rick19011

No need for this, 120hz lightboost monitors are perfect in regards to motion, just would like to see them on 1440p 27inch monitors


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not interested in Catleap or Korean monitors. Nor do I want to struggle (again) with getting a monitor to overclock and finding out it wasn't the golden egg it was promised to be. I already went through the fiasco of having one shipped to Canada. Turned out to be a piece of junk.
> 
> When I said "reputable", I meant Samsung, Asus or BenQ...


Well what do you expect for $300? Just buy 2 of them in case 1 is a dud









On a more serious note, 120hz+ VA actually makes me jealous. I'm not happy with the black levels on my IPS monitor, and VA has better response time.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> 27" or bust.


When your sitting close to your display 27" just doesn't look right in 1080p. It becomes too pixelated. 1080p looks much more dynamic and sharp on a 22/24" display. When the jump to 27" occurs 2560 resolutions are needed imo to look good.


----------



## 10e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> The FG2421 basically has it's own lightboost built-in, if u choose that option.
> 
> Anyone else wish there was a 27" or 30" version. I gave up 24" gaming 10 years ago.


No. 1080p 27" monitors look grainy and pixelated to me, and no amount of anti-aliasing can fix that unless I spray cooking oil on my glasses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> When your sitting close to your display 27" just doesn't look right in 1080p. It becomes too pixelated. 1080p looks much more dynamic and sharp on a 22/24" display. When the jump to 27" occurs 2560 resolutions are needed imo to look good.


This ^

Add those other "gaming" 27" TN displays with their inconsistent color from top-to-bottom and you might as well set my eyes on fire and put them out with a pitchfork.

I am fully looking forward to this display. Eizo is awesome in general, and when they do stuff they do it right. This should also help upcoming consoles a bit because theyshould be capable of driving higher frames-per-second, because even on plasmas with very little motion blur, consoles always look blurry to me with PS3 and Xbox 360 due to lower FPS. Or I always saw the dreaded "double frame" issue where it looked like two consecutive frames were just sort of slightly moved twin frame images.

Not only do you get 120 fps without worrying about hacking resolutions in your video card control panel, but you get full 240hz up scaling with limited input lag impact, AND you get a blinky/lightboost mode without needing extra utilities.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Aw. I admit I only skimmed through the article though. I dunno if I would've preferred them to interpolate.


It strobes only 120 times a second.

1. First pass refresh is heavily overdriven to refresh LCD panel faster to new frame (in total darkness)
2. Second pass refresh is clean (not overdriven) to display a very clean LCD refresh (in total darkness)
3. Backlight is strobed (less than 1ms flash) near the end of the second refresh (seen by eye)

This allows VA to have less than 1 millisecond of motion response (MPRT measurement standard).
Although they say 240Hz, the human eye is only seeing 120 visible (very clean) refreshes per second.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Garbage monitor since it is interpolation rather get a normal 120Hz one with strobing backlight.


Good news. It uses strobing, not interpolation.
See white paper: http://www.eizo.com/global/support/db/files/technical_information/foris/Turbo240.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> In other words not even close to lightboost monitors


To the contrary.
-- Eizo uses shorter strobe lengths than LightBoost
-- Eizo's strobing does not degrade color, unlike LightBoost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> This is a terrible idea.


It's just marking. This is a great 120Hz VA monitor with optional LightBoost-like strobing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paowidefw*
> 
> Oh god please no...TVs that 240Hz looks unrealistic to me...


It's not the same thing.
It doesn't use interpolation.


----------



## Svarog

VA can be compared my old EIZO S2231W with S-PVA right?

No IPS Glow effects?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> 240hz, except it's not.


Still will have less motion blur than sample-and-hold 240Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> 240hz huh? All we need now is 1440p, thin bezel, 1.06 billion colous, and overclockable to 600hz


We don't always need more Hz, if we shorten strobe lengths instead. It's a lot simpler and less GPU-hungry.

Since:
Flickerfree LCD 60Hz = 1/60sec = 16.7ms persistence
Flickerfree LCD 120Hz = 1/120sec = 8.3ms persistence = 50% less motion blur than 60Hz

Mathematically, for eye-tracking moving objects:
4.1ms strobe flash length at any refresh rate = ~75% less motion blur than 60Hz
2ms strobe flash length at any refresh rate = ~88% less motion blur than 60Hz
1ms strobe flash length at any refresh rate = 94% less motion blur than 60Hz
0.16ms strobe flash length at any refresh rate = 99% less motion blur than 60Hz


----------



## Ashuiegi

you can also try to focuse on the game insteed of the motion blur and your brain is probably better then any gpu or monitor gimmick will ever be at filling the cap. You are doing that all the time everyday but sudently when gamming it s unbearable ? If you focus on that you will never be satisfied because this impression is relative , the better it get the more picky you will be , it s an endless loop.
Since our damn eyes can barely see 60 Hz , the advantage gained past it are already some trick of our mind anyway,.... the proof is in the subliminal message , you don't realize you see one but yet your brain has seen the image . How the extra frame between 2 percieved one are any different from a subliminal message ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> VA can be compared my old EIZO S2231W with S-PVA right?
> 
> No IPS Glow effects?


IPS glow effect?

You're talking about Anti-Glare film on the display, nothing related to IPS. If you're talking about Dell monitor, they are horrid with the anti-glare sparkly.

Other glass surface or no antiglare IPS looks fantastic.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> IPS glow effect?
> 
> You're talking about Anti-Glare film on the display, nothing related to IPS. If you're talking about Dell monitor, they are horrid with the anti-glare sparkly.
> 
> Other glass surface or no antiglare IPS looks fantastic.


I agree, the PLS on my Asus has no glare at all.


----------



## armartins

How many of those have Vega already bought and dismantled? Lol...


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> There will never be a panel that suits me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for a 480HZ / 21:10 / 4K / Curved / Low energy / Perfect Black / High Gamut / Low input lag / G Sync / 46" / Wall Mounted / Zero Bezel/ Super-VA Panel ...


All of that is achievable with OLED...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Good news. It uses strobing, not interpolation.
> See white paper: http://www.eizo.com/global/support/db/files/technical_information/foris/Turbo240.pdf
> To the contrary.
> -- Eizo uses shorter strobe lengths than LightBoost
> -- Eizo's strobing does not degrade color, unlike LightBoost.


This is what I am really excited about. 1ms or faster blinking should equal awesome motion clarity, while removing a whole slew of TN pitfalls and Lightboost image quality pitfalls. It all works regardless of GPU and . IMO this will be "the" monitor to have for fast pace gamers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> How many of those have Vega already bought and dismantled? Lol...


I keep throwing my money at the screen but it doesn't stick!

One thing I've noticed:










Those top and bottom bezels look nice and small. With the image quality and viewing angle improvements over TN, in combination with nice and small bezels, these would make great portrait Eyefinity/Surround monitors.

I just need to find out where to buy them! I'll start with three and maybe get 5 if I can find a way to get 5 way Eyefinity working with four 290X's. Not sure those MST Hubs can do 1920x1080 @ 120 Hz x 3.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

**sigh** Monitor reviews never seem to test the upscaling. I'd love to get one to possibly replace my Trinitron CRT, but CRTs can natively display various resolutions which is extremely useful for 2D games...


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> IPS glow effect?
> 
> You're talking about Anti-Glare film on the display, nothing related to IPS. If you're talking about Dell monitor, they are horrid with the anti-glare sparkly.
> 
> Other glass surface or no antiglare IPS looks fantastic.


I asked if VA also suffers from Glow like IPS.

Not if it had AG Coating, cuz every EIZO has AG Coating.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> I asked if VA also suffers from Glow like IPS.
> 
> Not if it had AG Coating, cuz every EIZO has AG Coating.


Any type of screen has some type of glow. VA panel has less than IPS, with a more deeper blacks, like in Plasma.
That is what i see in the difference when I look, hence why I dont like IPS much.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Any type of screen has some type of glow.


OLED?


----------



## kingduqc

2560*1440 ips 120 hz please


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> ips


No love for deep black levels?


----------



## Michalius

Day 1.

Native lightboost w/o loss of colors, and prettier than my S23A? Yes please.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I will be removing the matte film on my Eizo Foris'.


----------



## l88bastar

Lol now I gotta sell my AsusVG248QEs.....AHHHHHHH friggin hardware crack addictions are tough


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I just need to find out where to buy them! I'll start with three and maybe get 5 if I can find a way to get 5 way Eyefinity working with four 290X's. Not sure those MST Hubs can do 1920x1080 @ 120 Hz x 3.


They don't apparently support 1920 x 3 @ 120hz, only 60hz but that isn't the worse part apparently. According to the guys over at WSGF the hub has a nasty habit of dropping connection to the monitor.

Here's a link if you haven't read it yet
http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26558


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With EIZO you actually get headshots!! with others you won't!!


With input lag, the guy would be seen further way, not closer ...


----------



## Yahar

edit.


----------



## nuggabob

Contact Brain Cote. I just called to see if they had it in stock and they referred me to him. His email [email protected]
Phone number 703-909-1715


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> 2560*1440 ips 120 hz please


They have them, I am currently sitting in front of one and have been for almost a year now..

The only issue with 2560x1440 120Hz is actually keeping 120Hz in a lot of newer games; even with 7970s in Crossfire it can be a real pain. That is why I am eyeing this new display rather heavily.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> They have them, I am currently sitting in front of one and have been for almost a year now..
> 
> The only issue with 2560x1440 120Hz is actually keeping 120Hz in a lot of newer games; even with 7970s in Crossfire it can be a real pain. That is why I am eyeing this new display rather heavily.


And the blur.

That's half the point of this Eizo monitor. Lightboost w/o color loss.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> And the blur.
> 
> That's half the point of this Eizo monitor. Lightboost w/o color loss.


Bluring isn't bad at all on an IPS at 120hz.

Is it CRT good? Hell no, and I can't comment on Lightboost, haven't seen it in person. Though a 120Hz/240Hz VA, like this display, is rather interesting.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Bluring isn't bad at all on an IPS at 120hz.
> 
> Is it CRT good? Hell no, and I can't comment on Lightboost, haven't seen it in person. Though a 120Hz/240Hz VA, like this display, is rather interesting.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8BbVBrCVW4

Left monitor, Qnix @ 120, right monitor, S23A750D w/ strobing.


----------



## Orici

Too bad its not 16:10 ratio and 1920x1200 resolution.....


----------



## Art Vanelay

They managed to get a VA panel to work at 120Hz? That's more news that anything else I see here.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8BbVBrCVW4
> 
> Left monitor, Qnix @ 120, right monitor, S23A750D w/ strobing.


*mumble mumble mumble*

It isn't that bad!!!

*Hugs his Overlord*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> They managed to get a VA panel to work at 120Hz? That's more news that anything else I see here.


The display manufacturers don't want you to know it, but getting 120Hz out of anything but a TN isn't that difficult. They just haven't had the reason to do it, they were busy price fixing the industry and racking in cash on cheap displays for so many years.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The display manufacturers don't want you to know it, but getting 120Hz out of anything but a TN isn't that difficult. They just haven't had the reason to do it, they were busy price fixing the industry and racking in cash on cheap displays for so many years.


From what I've heard, the Korean 120Hz IPS panels don't feel like TN panels. It might have just been because they have a fairly high input lag, though.

I didn't think they could really get anything working to the same quality as a TN panel. I'm sure they would have done it if it were easier, considering how many people would buy a 120Hz monitor with good color.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> From what I've heard, the Korean 120Hz IPS panels don't feel like TN panels. It might have just been because they have a fairly high input lag, though.
> 
> I didn't think they could really get anything working to the same quality as a TN panel. I'm sure they would have done it if it were easier, considering *how many people would buy a 120Hz monitor with good color.*


Very few people in the scheme of things.

The vast majority of PC users don't care about refresh rate, they want something cheap and shiny, and that is it. This is why the manufacturers were able to push TN for so long, because the VAST majority of computer users just don't care about the same things you and I do in a display.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Bluring isn't bad at all on an IPS at 120hz.
> 
> Is it CRT good? Hell no, and I can't comment on Lightboost, haven't seen it in person. Though a 120Hz/240Hz VA, like this display, is rather interesting.


Its' not the Hz on the IPS does the blur, the IPS technology is still about 8ms GtG, imagine with colors, it goes up over 8ms.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Very few people in the scheme of things.
> 
> The vast majority of PC users don't care about refresh rate, they want something cheap and shiny, and that is it. This is why the manufacturers were able to push TN for so long, because the VAST majority of computer users just don't care about the same things you and I do in a display.


I mean, if you know nothing about displays, you're probably going to buy a $100 1080p monitor because you think that either resolution or screen size is all that matters. If you're spending $300, you probably know something about what you're buying, if you're an average consumer.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Its' not the Hz on the IPS does the blur, the IPS technology is still about 8ms GtG, imagine with colors, it goes up over 8ms.


I am aware it is the panel, and not the refresh rate. People just like to crap on IPS for input lag and blur, and it isn't nearly what people make it out to be.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am aware it is the panel, and not the refresh rate. People just like to crap on IPS for input lag and blur, and it isn't nearly what people make it out to be.


Well, input lag has almost nothing to do with panel type. It just tends to be that IPS monitors don't tend to be gaming monitors and therefore the input lag is not that important.

I remember seeing that some of the 10 bit 1440 and 1600p monitors by dell had huge input latencies. To the point where they were terrible for gaming.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, input lag has almost nothing to do with panel type. It just tends to be that IPS monitors don't tend to be gaming monitors and therefore the input lag is not that important.
> 
> I remember seeing that some of the 10 bit 1440 and 1600p monitors by dell had huge input latencies. To the point where they were terrible for gaming.


Some people won't see those input lag on Facebook games, you know what I mean. For FPS shooter competitive yeah I notice the downside on my IPS. Wish I have a real gaming monitor but I need resolutions for my work.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Cool Eizo Foris FG2421 promo vid on YT:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vE3br4H2aI

ICYMI - A good in-depth review can be found here:-

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1383107475

For Sellers and Distributors just select your country from the Global drop-down menu and then look in the bottom right corner:-

http://www.eizo.com/global/

They also sell direct in NA too!!!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, input lag has almost nothing to do with panel type. It just tends to be that IPS monitors don't tend to be gaming monitors and therefore the input lag is not that important.
> 
> I remember seeing that some of the 10 bit 1440 and 1600p monitors by dell had huge input latencies. To the point where they were terrible for gaming.


Panel type can impact input lag, but also the number of inputs can increase it as well. In the case of the Dell displays, you typically have multiple inputs, which the display has to check, increasing input lag.

With the Koreans and Overlords, there is one singular input, which does cut down greatly on input lag. The display doesn't have to check other inputs ever, it has just the one to worry about.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am aware it is the panel, and not the refresh rate. People just like to crap on IPS for input lag and blur, and it isn't nearly what people make it out to be.


While the input lag on most of the overclockable 1440P panels are fine, the blur is not. As someone who as owned and overclocked some 7+ 1440P panels at 120+Hz, the motion blur is pretty darn bad. When I started to use a Lightboost monitor, I'd switch back to the 2B Catleap at 130 Hz and the blur was so bad I started to get a headache. Once your brain gets used to clear motion, going back is very hard.

Those 1440P pixels are sooo slow, the best MPRT I could get out of them even at 120+ Hz was 10ms. You have to realize, overclocking those monitors makes them feel _smoother_, it doesn't increase their motion clarity substantially. The pixel speeds are fixed no matter the refresh rate. The MPRT of a Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness is 1.4ms. This new Eizo has 1ms or faster MPRT. Massive differences here. Let's just say, I sold all of my overclockable 1440P monitors real quick. Yes, the new Eizo doesn't have the resolution of the 1440P monitors, but it's now got the picture quality and the best motion quality out there. That is a pretty amazing combination.


----------



## Tippy

Even if it was a true 240hz (which it isn't), the visual benefits above a 144hz will be squat. I'm all for higher refresh rates but I'd be seriously interested in some blind tests to see if players can tell the difference between 144hz and 240hz. Both will feel ultra-smooth and instantly responsive.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While the input lag on most of the overclockable 1440P panels are fine, the blur is not. As someone who as owned and overclocked some 7+ 1440P panels at 120+Hz, the motion blur is pretty darn bad. When I started to use a Lightboost monitor, I'd switch back to the 2B Catleap at 130 Hz and the blur was so bad I started to get a headache. Once your brain gets used to clear motion, going back is very hard.
> 
> Those 1440P pixels are sooo slow, the best MPRT I could get out of them even at 120+ Hz was 10ms. You have to realize, overclocking those monitors makes them feel _smoother_, it doesn't increase their motion clarity substantially. The pixel speeds are fixed no matter the refresh rate. The MPRT of a Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness is 1.4ms. This new Eizo has 1ms or faster MPRT. Massive differences here. Let's just say, I sold all of my overclockable 1440P monitors real quick. Yes, the new Eizo doesn't have the resolution of the 1440P monitors, but it's now got the picture quality and the best motion quality out there. That is a pretty amazing combination.


Yea, this 120Hz Overlord looks fine to me, but I haven't had a true blur free since my old CRT. I guess my eyes have gotten used to crap 60Hz LCD, and this was such an upgrade I don't notice it.

Honestly, your opinion on displays is highly regarded by myself, and this new display looked awesome and I planned on getting one. Glad to see I am in good company!


----------



## briskly

Vega, why did you ditch the FW900 collection?

I wonder where that damned myth about perceptible FPS got started from.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briskly*
> 
> Vega, why did you ditch the FW900 collection anyway?
> 
> I wonder where that damned myth about perceptible FPS got started from anyway.


Too small of a picture. I asked him a few weeks ago.










EDIT:

Oh, and Vega my friend, I just now seen your anti-glare removal process on displays. I think when these new displays hit I will have one shipped your way for some removal....because I am too lazy to mess with that, and you have the process down.


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, I plan to remove the film as soon as I get them. Hopefully they have normal water soluble adhesive. Can you imagine the inky blacks of this 5000:1 VA panel in gloss? It's going to look like a Plasma screen.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, I plan to remove the film as soon as I get them. Hopefully they have normal water soluble adhesive. Can you imagine the inky blacks of this 5000:1 VA panel in gloss? It's going to look like a Plasma screen.


Do we even know cost and who will be selling it? Come on Amazon!!!!


----------



## briskly

Is there really no color shift from standard 120hz to black frame mode, that seems like the deal clincher here.

At 555.55, how many will you be getting?


----------



## CallsignVega

Pre-ordered 3.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Panel type can impact input lag, but also the number of inputs can increase it as well. In the case of the Dell displays, you typically have multiple inputs, which the display has to check, increasing input lag.
> 
> With the Koreans and Overlords, there is one singular input, which does cut down greatly on input lag. The display doesn't have to check other inputs ever, it has just the one to worry about.


I saw one test that quotes the Catleap model at around 17ms of lag. That seems about average for 1440p monitors. It would be nice to see a legit test like Prad.de does, with an oscilliscope. I haven't looked for reviews in a while, though.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Vega, you had THREE fw900s?!









I hope those monitors aren't just going to waste, as a Trinitron CRT user that would kill my heart.


----------



## airisom2

BenQ has also released an integrated Lightboost-esque monitor, the XL2720Z (Product Page). It's 27in and it has to option to choose from 100Hz, 120Hz, and 144Hz refresh rates (also 1ms response). It's to be released sometime in November.

Now I'm stuck. I've fallen love with 27" monitors (even if it is 1080p), and it would be really hard for me to downsize to something like the Eizo monitor. The aforementioned benq probably uses the same (newer version?) panel as the Asus 27" 144Hz monitor, while having non-PWM dimming, and more connectivity options, but the Eizo is a more colorful display (72% vs 94% sRGB) with a much better contrast ratio. I'm sure that if I were to remove the AG film on the Eizo, I'd be looking at something that rivals IPS non-wide gamut displays while having awesome black levels. It's just that it's kinda small, and expensive. Decisions, decisions. I guess I'll wait until sometime next year when gsync monitors hit the shelves to see what reviewers think about them, potentially other integrated strobing monitors like these start popping up, and for prices to drop to make my decision on what monitor I wanna get.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> BenQ has also released an integrated Lightboost-esque monitor, the XL2720Z (Product Page). It's 27in and it has to option to choose from 100Hz, 120Hz, and 144Hz refresh rates (also 1ms response). It's to be released sometime in November.
> 
> Now I'm stuck. I've fallen love with 27" monitors (even if it is 1080p), and it would be really hard for me to downsize to something like the Eizo monitor. The aforementioned benq probably uses the same (newer version?) panel as the Asus 27" 144Hz monitor, while having non-PWM dimming, and more connectivity options, but the Eizo is a more colorful display (72% vs 94% sRGB) with a much better contrast ratio. I'm sure that if I were to remove the AG film on the Eizo, I'd be looking at something that rivals IPS non-wide gamut displays while having awesome black levels. It's just that it's kinda small, and expensive. Decisions, decisions. I guess I'll wait until sometime next year when gsync monitors hit the shelves to see what reviewers think about them, potentially other integrated strobing monitors like these start popping up, and for prices to drop to make my decision on what monitor I wanna get.


Unfortunately it is a TN panel, which for myself is the very reason I never jumped on the current 144Hz offerings.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Vega, you had THREE fw900s?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those monitors aren't just going to waste, as a Trinitron CRT user that would kill my heart.


Yes, and they were all Unkle Vito A+ grade models. The displays alone cost me $4K in FW900's.









It was beautiful, but trying to multi-monitor them with Fresnel lenses didn't turn out to be very practical. I put hundreds of hours into that project, but it was fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> BenQ has also released an integrated Lightboost-esque monitor, the XL2720Z (Product Page). It's 27in and it has to option to choose from 100Hz, 120Hz, and 144Hz refresh rates (also 1ms response). It's to be released sometime in November.
> 
> Now I'm stuck. I've fallen love with 27" monitors (even if it is 1080p), and it would be really hard for me to downsize to something like the Eizo monitor. The aforementioned benq probably uses the same (newer version?) panel as the Asus 27" 144Hz monitor, while having non-PWM dimming, and more connectivity options, but the Eizo is a more colorful display (72% vs 94% sRGB) with a much better contrast ratio. I'm sure that if I were to remove the AG film on the Eizo, I'd be looking at something that rivals IPS non-wide gamut displays while having awesome black levels. It's just that it's kinda small, and expensive. Decisions, decisions. I guess I'll wait until sometime next year when gsync monitors hit the shelves to see what reviewers think about them, potentially other integrated strobing monitors like these start popping up, and for prices to drop to make my decision on what monitor I wanna get.


It's a TN panel versus a VA panel. Pretty much all there is to say. Good motion clarity with a crap picture, or good motion clarity with a good picture.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, and they were all Unkle Vito A+ grade models. The displays alone cost me $4K in FW900's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was beautiful, but trying to multi-monitor them with Fresnel lenses didn't turn out to be very practical. I put hundreds of hours into that project, but it was fun!


Bu-but... you didn't confirm if they were going to waste or not! Don't play with my heart like that man.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Bu-but... you didn't confirm if they were going to waste or not! Don't play with my heart like that man.


Oh sorry, no they aren't just sitting in storage. They were sold to CRT aficionados and are hopefully still going strong.

On another note;

Doing some interpolation based off of the monitor pictures and dimensions, this should be a fairly accurate representation of their bezel sizes between the Eizo and the Asus VG248QE:










The side bezels on the Eizo actually appear to be wider than the Asus, but the top and bottom (great for us Portrait setup users), are about 20-30% smaller. The real proof will be seeing how small the chassis bezel are underneath the cosmetic bezel.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh sorry, no they aren't just sitting in storage. They were sold to CRT aficionados and are hopefully still going strong.


That's good to hear.









Seeing how you were quite the hardcore CRT user, once this EIZO comes out I hope you'll give some impressions regarding the various aspects (other than motion clarity) that probably matter the most to anyone that's still a using a CRT, specifically the black levels and the handling of non-native resolutions.


----------



## senna89

The VA panel should be much slower than TN, This 120Hz + Turbo240 will have again the ghosting ???


----------



## CallsignVega

No, the image is only "lit up" and displays for 1ms or less after the pixels have finished transitioning per refresh rate. The backlight is off during pixel transitions so you do not see the transition.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, the image is only "lit up" and displays for 1ms or less after the pixels have finished transitioning per refresh rate. The backlight is off during pixel transitions so you do not see the transition.


this answer is for my question ?

If the backlight is off during transition this cause flickering like lightboost ?


----------



## Cancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> This is a terrible idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Huh, why?


Because it's 120hz x2 most likely.........it's not really 240hz.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Because it's 120hz x2 most likely.........it's not really 240hz.


From the information that I read, this monitor is not 240hz per say. The 240hz is just marketing talk for 120hz with a "lightboost like implementation". In my opinion, this is potentially a better end result.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Because it's 120hz x2 most likely.........it's not really 240hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleat*
> 
> From the information that I read, this monitor is not 240hz per say. The 240hz is just marketing talk for 120hz with a "lightboost like implementation". In my opinion, this is potentially a better end result.


It has two modes...

One mode it just doubles the displayed frames.

The other mode is it puts a solid black frame between each frame generated by the GPU, as well as other backlight magic.

In either case, the reviews on the unit have been pretty stellar so far!


----------



## bojinglebells

while the black frame insertion could be amazing, I still have a couple of problems with this monitor:

1. the frame double feature is completely worthless, and to have it as a feature makes me think its in there so only to trick ignorant consumers into thinking its something special

2. why would anyone buy a new gaming monitor now with G-Sync right around the corner? Unless this is going to be capable of the upgrade, it would be a pretty big waste IMO, but I see nothing in that regard.

3. the most minor issue I have is aesthetics/ergonomics seem to be lacking. The bezel looks fine, nice a trim, but the stand looks ugly and cheap (KEEP IT SIMPLE LIKE THE BEZEL YOU FOOLS!!! so many manufactures make this mistake...).

otherwise I want to like it as it seems like a straight upgrade over all the TN we have been stuck with, but the lack of G-Sync (or info on whether or not it will be compatible) are killing my excitement for this product, and the turbo mode is only rubbing salt in that wound


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> 2. why would anyone buy a new gaming monitor now with G-Sync right around the corner? Unless this is going to be capable of the upgrade, it would be a pretty big waste IMO, but I see nothing in that regard.
> 
> otherwise I want to like it as it seems like a straight upgrade over all the TN we have been stuck with


Because for the 120/144Hz crowd, this achieves what G-Sync's lightboost mode will do, natively, with better colors.

Plus then you're not stuck on the red or green team. I like options.


----------



## Falconetti

Swedish review is up on Sweclockers, google translate it if your interested.

http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/17817-eizo-foris-fg2421-gaming-med-hog-uppdateringsfrekvens-och-va-panel


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Because for the 120/144Hz crowd, this achieves what G-Sync's lightboost mode will do, natively, with better colors.
> 
> Plus then you're not stuck on the red or green team. I like options.


Lightboost can work with AMD, and for nVidia there is still no official implementation outside of 3D and we need to trick it on, so its pretty much the same boat for Lightboost users intending to use it for 2D.

At any rate, I still wouldn't want to buy a new monitor until we know more about G-Sync.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> Lightboost can work with AMD, and for nVidia there is still no official implementation outside of 3D and we need to trick it on, so its pretty much the same boat for Lightboost users intending to use it for 2D.
> 
> At any rate, I still wouldn't want to buy a new monitor until we know more about G-Sync.


Yeah, I know Lightboost works with either. What I'm talking about is the G-Sync specific lightboost mode.

http://www.blurbusters.com/confirmed-nvidia-g-sync-includes-a-strobe-backlight-upgrade/

Both this, and this Eizo monitor, are much better implementations of the tech. Don't get me wrong, I'm a competitive gamer and would never contemplate trading the motion resolution I get with lightboost for a worse picture with better colors. But with the Eizo, you get both. _On a VA panel with insane contrast._

What else do you need to know about G-Sync? There's a ton of info on Blurbusters if you need some clarification.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hello and thank you for your inquiry for the new FG2421 monitor. This monitor was released yesterday to EIZO's North America resellers so it should be getting inputted into order systems from our dealers today. The product is in stock and can ship same day PO received from EIZO's warehouse. EIZO does not sell direct, so this product must be purchased through a reseller. Please find a list of resellers using the below link:

http://www.eizo.com/na/purchase/where/resellers.html

Thank you
EIZO Sales

____________

Eizo has handled this release very well. Announcement, reviews, shipping all within a few days. Impressive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> this answer is for my question ?
> 
> If the backlight is off during transition this cause flickering like lightboost ?


In 240Turbo mode, the monitor acts exactly like a Lightboost monitor. Just with an upgraded panel and no color shifts and contrast decimation of regular 3D Lightboost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> while the black frame insertion could be amazing, I still have a couple of problems with this monitor:
> 
> 1. the frame double feature is completely worthless, and to have it as a feature makes me think its in there so only to trick ignorant consumers into thinking its something special
> 
> 2. why would anyone buy a new gaming monitor now with G-Sync right around the corner? Unless this is going to be capable of the upgrade, it would be a pretty big waste IMO, but I see nothing in that regard.
> 
> 3. the most minor issue I have is aesthetics/ergonomics seem to be lacking. The bezel looks fine, nice a trim, but the stand looks ugly and cheap (KEEP IT SIMPLE LIKE THE BEZEL YOU FOOLS!!! so many manufactures make this mistake...).
> 
> otherwise I want to like it as it seems like a straight upgrade over all the TN we have been stuck with, but the lack of G-Sync (or info on whether or not it will be compatible) are killing my excitement for this product, and the turbo mode is only rubbing salt in that wound


The 240 Hz part is just marketing jumbo. I've purchased this monitor due to my needs. A VA Panel with Lightboost motion clarity at 120+ FPS/Hz outweighs the benefits for me over G-Sync. G-Sync will be awesome for 60 Hz displays like IPS, 4K monitors etc. It's effect on 120+ Hz gameplay will be much less apparent, and I'd rather have strobing backlight motion clarity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Yeah, I know Lightboost works with either. What I'm talking about is the G-Sync specific lightboost mode.
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/confirmed-nvidia-g-sync-includes-a-strobe-backlight-upgrade/
> 
> Both this, and this Eizo monitor, are much better implementations of the tech. Don't get me wrong, I'm a competitive gamer and would never contemplate trading the motion resolution I get with lightboost for a worse picture with better colors. But with the Eizo, you get both. _On a VA panel with insane contrast._
> 
> What else do you need to know about G-Sync? There's a ton of info on Blurbusters if you need some clarification.


There needs to be some clarification here as things can be misinterpreted. G-Sync will have a Lightboost mode, but it will not work with G-Syncs features to eliminate tearing, stuttering, and input lag etc. Those all rely on a variable refresh rate of the monitor, which does *not* work with a strobing backlight. You will either be able to run in Lightboost mode, or GSync mode. Not both. 60 Hz non-strobing backlight motion clarity does not do it for me.


----------



## Michalius

Right right.

What I mean by the G-Sync mode being superior to the standard lightboost that we all use was posted on GAF.
Quote:


> What does this mean for Lightboost monitors and specifically ToastyX implementation? How does G-Sync compare to Lightboost strobbing? Do they work together, like with 3D Vision?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyBNV*
> We have a superior, low-persistence mode that should outperform that unofficial implementation, and importantly, it will be available on every G-SYNC monitor. Details will be available at a later date


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> while the black frame insertion could be amazing, I still have a couple of problems with this monitor:
> 
> 1. the frame double feature is completely worthless, and to have it as a feature makes me think its in there so only to trick ignorant consumers into thinking its something special
> 
> 2. why would anyone buy a new gaming monitor now with G-Sync right around the corner? Unless this is going to be capable of the upgrade, it would be a pretty big waste IMO, but I see nothing in that regard.
> 
> 3. the most minor issue I have is aesthetics/ergonomics seem to be lacking. The bezel looks fine, nice a trim, but the stand looks ugly and cheap (KEEP IT SIMPLE LIKE THE BEZEL YOU FOOLS!!! so many manufactures make this mistake...).
> 
> otherwise I want to like it as it seems like a straight upgrade over all the TN we have been stuck with, but the lack of G-Sync (or info on whether or not it will be compatible) are killing my excitement for this product, and the turbo mode is only rubbing salt in that wound


G-Sync is really targeted towards the sub 60 FPS crowd, it doesn't impact the higher 120 Hz+ nearly as much.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Right right.
> 
> What I mean by the G-Sync mode being superior to the standard lightboost that we all use was posted on GAF.


I am familiar with Andy's quote. Mark has confirmed that G Sync's variable refresh rate that does the tearing elimination, the stutter reduction and decreases input lag does not work with a strobing backlight. G-Sync monitors will have build in 2D Lightboost that should correct the 3D modes problems like color shifts and contrast degradation. They may even have it pulse faster for even greater motion clarity. But there is no-known implementation for a variable refresh rate AND strobing backlight.

Mark has come up with an algorithm to assist in that realm, but it's not anything that will be in production anytime soon. So you have native G-Sync mode, then you have "Lighboost" mode on G-Sync monitors. You cannot run both at the same time.

In an official capacity, ALL monitors over 60 Hz are TN panels up until the release of this Eizo. The first G-Sync monitor will be a TN panel. TN panels are horrid. The Eizo has great image quality, in addition to stellar strobing backlight motion. This display is a revelation.

Don't get me wrong, I will be one of the first to try out a G-Sync 4K monitor. But that won't be able to keep up with this Eizo for FPS games.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> G-Sync is really targeted towards the sub 60 FPS crowd, it doesn't impact the higher 120 Hz+ nearly as much.


This is only partially true.

Where it *does* matter for the 120Hz crowd is that you'll be able to get refresh rates at the fastest time the panel can handle. As in, if you have a 1600p panel that has an 8.3ms response time, you can get frames delivered at 120Hz. No jenkie overclocking required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am familiar with Andy's quote. Mark has confirmed that G Sync's variable refresh rate that does the tearing elimination, the stutter reduction and decreases input lag does not work with a strobing backlight. G-Sync monitors will have build in 2D Lightboost that should correct the 3D modes problems like color shifts and contrast degradation. They may even have it pulse faster for even greater motion clarity. But there is no-known implementation for a variable refresh rate AND strobing backlight.
> 
> Mark has come up with an algorithm to assist in that realm, but it's not anything that will be in production anytime soon. So you have native G-Sync mode, then you have "Lighboost" mode on G-Sync monitors. You cannot run both at the same time.
> 
> In an official capacity, ALL monitors over 60 Hz are TN panels up until the release of this Eizo. The first G-Sync monitor will be a TN panel. TN panels are horrid. The Eizo has great image quality, in addition to stellar strobing backlight motion. This display is a revelation.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I will be one of the first to try out a G-Sync 4K monitor. But that won't be able to keep up with this Eizo for FPS games.


We're on the same page, completely.

I suppose saying "G-Sync Lightboost mode" will imply a combination of the variable refresh rate with lightboost, despite us knowing otherwise. Can confuse some people without this knowledge on OCN! Thanks for making that clear.

I know I'll most definitely be replacing my S23A and XL2420T with two of these.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've also noticed in this pic:










The screen has a nice semi-gloss coating, so it should not need to be removed.


----------



## Michalius

Here I was thinking I would be grabbing a 780.

That's gonna wait now.


----------



## Rickles

Now I just have to get my wife to agree to it... wouldn't want my eyes to go bad.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've also noticed in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen has a nice semi-gloss coating, so it should not need to be removed.


Will you be doing a comparison between your modded VG248QE and the FG2421? I think it'd be interesting to know just how good/bad the semi-glossy coating is and if it has any noticeable impact on pixel clarity.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hello and thank you for your inquiry for the new FG2421 monitor. This monitor was released yesterday to EIZO's North America resellers so it should be getting inputted into order systems from our dealers today. The product is in stock and can ship same day PO received from EIZO's warehouse. EIZO does not sell direct, so this product must be purchased through a reseller. Please find a list of resellers using the below link:
> 
> http://www.eizo.com/na/purchase/where/resellers.html
> 
> Thank you
> EIZO Sales


I spoke with my companies CDW contact today, and he wasn't aware of the monitor yet. He told me to check back the middle of next week. Anyone have any luck from other US resellers?


----------



## CallsignVega

Not in stock, but:

http://www.shopblt.com/item/eizo-fg2421-bk-23.5in-widescreen-lcd-1920x1080/eizo_fg2421bk.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&tag=amazon120-20&location=http://www.amazon.com/FORIS-FG2421-BK-23-5-Inch-Screen-Monitor/dp/B00GBG5SPO/?tag%3Damazon120-20%26camp=1789%26creative=390957


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not in stock, but:
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/eizo-fg2421-bk-23.5in-widescreen-lcd-1920x1080/eizo_fg2421bk.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&tag=amazon120-20&location=http://www.amazon.com/FORIS-FG2421-BK-23-5-Inch-Screen-Monitor/dp/B00GBG5SPO/?tag%3Damazon120-20%26camp=1789%26creative=390957


Thanks for the heads up about ShopBLT. It is nice to see that they actually have incoming displays. I will probably hang onto my Amazon preorder for now and hopefully they will get stock around the same time frame.


----------



## enkay

can someone tell me the advantage between this 144hz vs the benq new 144hz monitor? i know this one is not true 240hz, so if not used it would be 144hz right? and with the new benq being 144hz, i would like to know the differences between the two?


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> can someone tell me the advantage between this 144hz vs the benq new 144hz monitor? i know this one is not true 240hz, so if not used it would be 144hz right? and with the new benq being 144hz, i would like to know the differences between the two?


All the information is in this thread. Just go back through the pages.

Or check out:

http://www.blurbusters.com/how-does-eizo-do-240hz-out-of-120hz/

http://www.blurbusters.com/eizo-announces-foris-fg2421/


----------



## Ezk

I would like to see a comparison of this versus XL2720T with and without lightboost. I would appreciate the 27in more because i want a larger screen for other tasks, but then there's this thing with better color reproduction...hmmm


----------



## 95birdman

So I've been doing a lot of searching lately for a monitor that can provide much less motion blur than my current LG IPS236v. I love my IPS for colors and clarity, but I'm an FPS gamer, and the blur on games is just too much. I have been eyeballing the ASUS VG248QE for awhile for running Lightboost, but did not want to lose my colors of the IPS. It seems like this will be the best of both worlds.

Maybe I missed it, is there an estimated release date for this monitor?


----------



## Doomtomb

I've never heard of this company before but by their claims in their illustrations I'd say it's bull****.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I've never heard of this company before but by their claims in their illustrations I'd say it's bull****.


Partly marketing bull crap, but that's every company.

If callsignvega bought three I doubt they are bad monitors...


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I've never heard of this company before but by their claims in their illustrations I'd say it's bull****.


If you've never heard of Eizo, your opinions on monitors are pretty much null and void. They've been one of the top choice for professionals (admittedly not professional gamers) for over a decade, and I think it's safe to say they know the display business rather well. Sure their marketing is almost certainly exaggerated, but there is a nugget of truth in their claims that has interested some of the most knowledgeable monitor enthusiasts on this site, which should be enough to make you sit up and pay attention all on its own.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn*
> 
> If you've never heard of Eizo, your opinions on monitors are pretty much null and void. They've been one of the top choice for professionals (admittedly not professional gamers) for over a decade, and I think it's safe to say they know the display business rather well. Sure their marketing is almost certainly exaggerated, but there is a nugget of truth in their claims that has interested some of the most knowledgeable monitor enthusiasts on this site, which should be enough to make you sit up and pay attention all on its own.


Seconded. Eizo has been a huge player in the color correct world for a long time, and they make some truly high class displays. You likely wouldn't have come across any in your average day to day scenarios due to the extremely high cost of entry. They have just recently started to branch out into more mainstream display offerings that are more affordable.


----------



## Nelly.

Must be a crap manufacturer, poor screen, as you only get a 5 year warranty with it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eizo website*
> EIZO's five-year warranty is two years or 67% longer than the standard three-year warranty of most brands.


----------



## jameyscott

After seeing the people of OCN loving this, specifically Callsignvega, I'd love to own one of these. However I have three ASUS VG248QEs, and there is no way I could convince my wife to let me get three more monitors. Looks like I'll be buying three g-sync upgrade modules though. Kinda wish I would jave waited to upgrade from my Benq RL2450HT, but I'm happy and tech is ever changing. Maybe when I feel like I need to upgrade monitors, I'll be able to buy 3 4k VA or OLED 120hz panels. Here's to hoping.









Oh, and Callsignvega please do a video review of the monitors when you get them. I might be able to buy one for my wife's set up if I can convince her. Otherwise she'll be getting a Qnix IPS because I want an IPS panel for video editing.


----------



## Arc0s

Just preordered one from Amazon can't wait to try this baby!!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've also noticed in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen has a nice semi-gloss coating, so it should not need to be removed.


ULTRA EXTREME LIGHT COATING ALMOST GLOSSY, MIRACLE OF EIZO


----------



## HonoredShadow

New here. Hey guys!

Been following this thread for a while. Where can I buy one of these in the UK? Any ideas?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> New here. Hey guys!
> 
> Been following this thread for a while. Where can I buy one of these in the UK? Any ideas?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00GBBDHY8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1383263616&sr=8-1&pi=AA75


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Most of you are completely missing the point here. It is a VA panel, and not a TN.
> There is not one like it.
> Dont matter if simulated or not, it is still a 120hz base.


This.

People have been waiting for a proper 120Hz IPS monitor for years and this is the closest thing to come along that is official, guaranteed and with a decent warranty.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I've never heard of this company before but by their claims in their illustrations I'd say it's bull****.


Marketing is marketing, nothing new to that.

This particular company has been around a long while and has been popular with business and professionals.

Vega approves of them, and he knows what he is talking about with monitors.

All 3 good reasons to want this display, and that isn't even getting into the fact it is a VA instead of TN panel, and other neat features.


----------



## BigMack70

1080p

pass

Will this plague of 1080p screens never die? It's like the undying energizer bunny of lousy screen resolutions.

Someone make an out-of-the-box 120 Hz 1440p or higher panel, please. Then we can talk.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1080p
> 
> pass
> 
> Will this plague of 1080p screens never die? It's like the undying energizer bunny of lousy screen resolutions.
> 
> Someone make an out-of-the-box 120 Hz 1440p or higher panel, please. Then we can talk.


I don't really see that much of a benefit to a 1440p monitor in games where high refresh rate really matters that much. In something like Counter Strike or quake, you're not really going to have much more detail in any performance improving way with a pixel boost.


----------



## BigMack70

Meh, I disagree. More visual detail = easier to spot enemies clearly. You can actually see a head poking out around a corner in the distance instead of a block of 10 pixels (yes, I know the jump from 1080 to 1440p isn't quite THAT drastic, but you get the point). I'm sure for the .1% of players who are super crazy skilled and competitive and throw everything onto ultra low directX 5 settings on their quad-Titan rig it doesn't matter, but don't those guys still play on CRTs anyways?


----------



## Heracles

For the Australians out there its available for pre-order from mwave.com.au. I'm gonna ask PCCG if they can get stock as well


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1080p
> 
> pass
> 
> Will this plague of 1080p screens never die? It's like the undying energizer bunny of lousy screen resolutions.
> 
> Someone make an out-of-the-box 120 Hz 1440p or higher panel, please. Then we can talk.


While 1440P does look great, it is extremely difficult to keep a steady 120 FPS at this resolution. I am running at 1440P 120Hz, with two 7970s like you are.....and it can be difficult at times. Older games, not so much, but some of these newer games are just too much.

I wish it wasn't true, but it is.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1080p
> 
> pass
> 
> Will this plague of 1080p screens never die? It's like the undying energizer bunny of lousy screen resolutions.
> 
> Someone make an out-of-the-box 120 Hz 1440p or higher panel, please. Then we can talk.


While I would absolutely love a 1440P+ version of this monitor, you have to realize the market segment for that is much smaller. In modern games maxed, you need two GPU's just to get 1080P to run at 120+ FPS.

A 1440P version would also be $1,000+ dollars, there isn't as much volume demand for manufacturers to do it. What you do DO is, you purchase this monitor to show that there is a demand for this tech. Sales drive R&D into other models like 1440P versions of this panel.

Plus, Eyefinity and Surround take a lot of the argument away from the resolution argument. Yes, dealing with bezel gaps isn't for everyone, but it takes another hit at the need for higher resolution monitors.

Someday, when we are all playing on our 4K 120 Hz VA strobing backlight panels, we will look back and laugh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinglesassy*
> 
> Is it possible to run it in a 120 hertz mode if you decide you dont like the "240" hertz?


Yes, it takes a 120 Hz input and uses frame doubling in that mode. Would operate like a regular 120 Hz panel.


----------



## Concept_357

I thought the reason why there weren't any 1440p 120hz displays was because we didn't have enough bandwidth.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept_357*
> 
> I thought the reason why there weren't any 1440p 120hz displays was because we didn't have enough bandwidth.


No, DP 1.2 has had enough bandwidth for a long time.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peiler*
> 
> EIZO Foris FG2421
> 
> What do you think about the 240HZ new monitor?


I think I would never touch such a monitor with a ten foot poll. 23.5" 1920x1080 for bookoo $$$? Are you kidding? Hello 27" 2560x1440 ~100-120hz/larger 4k LCDs, these two are the only ones given real consideration. Used really really cheap 1920x1080s for the occasional thought of playing around with a multi monitor setup, would never buy a 1080 new, that ship sailed YEARS ago. Either I'm ahead of the curve, which I don't think I am, or established monitor companies are way behind the times in their market assessments.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> I think I would never touch such a monitor with a ten foot poll. 23.5" 1920x1080 for bookoo $$$? Are you kidding? Hello 27" 2560x1440 ~100-120hz/larger 4k LCDs, these two are the only ones given real consideration. Used really really cheap 1920x1080s for the occasional thought of playing around with a multi monitor setup, would never buy a 1080 new, that ship sailed YEARS ago. Either I'm ahead of the curve, which I don't think I am, or established monitor companies are way behind the times in their market assessments.


Because your own personal preferences are what dictate the display purchasing habits of the free world.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> Hello 27" 2560x1440 ~100-120hz/larger 4k LCDs, these two are the only ones given real consideration.


None of those stated have above poor motion clarity qualities.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn*
> 
> Because your own personal preferences are what dictate the display purchasing habits of the free world.


"Either I'm ahead of the curve, which I don't think I am, or established monitor companies are way behind the times in their market assessments." - me.


----------



## 95birdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1080p
> 
> pass
> 
> Will this plague of 1080p screens never die? It's like the undying energizer bunny of lousy screen resolutions.
> 
> Someone make an out-of-the-box 120 Hz 1440p or higher panel, please. Then we can talk.


So the day has come when 1080p is lousy now?


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> So the day has come when 1080p is lousy now?


It came and went long ago aside for use in multi monitor setups.


----------



## 95birdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> It came and went long ago aside for use in multi monitor setups.


Well multi monitor setups was never mentioned.


----------



## Elmy

I am also thinking of going to 5 of these monitors for my setup. I have 5 Asus VG248QE's right now. I wonder if these would be an upgrade. I also have 2 Club3D 290X's and a Club3D MST hub on the way. Going to test if the hub can handle 3 monitors at 144Hz. and if the 290X can run all 5 at 144Hz with 2 connected to the 2 DVI's and the other 3 connected using the MST hub. ( with no tearing hopefully ) If it can handle it I will get the other 2 290X's coming.

Here is a video of my 5 monitor setup now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag17eixgHnQ


----------



## CallsignVega

Elmy, I look forward to your tests. According to the DP 1.2 spec, the MST hub could only handle 2x 1080P @ 120 Hz. You may be able to get away with 2x 1080P @ 144 Hz. But 3x 1080P at 120+ Hz is too much for the hub. I don't think DP transmission controller chips can be overclocked like DVI/HDMI.

Really what is needed is a non-reference 290x with 2x DP. That would allow 4 monitors to work off the two DP, and you would plug the 5th into the DL-DVI or whatever is left over.

Another possibility that I am contemplating is two monitors into the 2x DL-DVI, 2x monitor into the MST Hub, and overclock the HDMI port to run [email protected] I've done that before.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> "Either I'm ahead of the curve, which I don't think I am, or established monitor companies are way behind the times in their *market assessments*." - me.


Making a 4k resolution VA type panel that can operate at 120Hz would be prohibitively expensive, and the market they would be catering to would be incredibly small. You're talking about gamers that care about color clarity, require high refresh rates, and not only have $800+ to drop on a monitor, but also the $1200+ worth of core hardware that could run games at 4k resolution with 100+ FPS. Not to mention the ~$600-$800 they'd have to spend every year or two to be able to keep running games at 100+ FPS at said 4k resolution. How many people do you think meet those criteria?

This monitor basically stands in a category of its own as far as I'm concerned anyway. There's no sense saying it's bad, since it has no true competition. This monitor could be the start of a whole new trend, and hopefully means that we very well could see a monitor that DOES meet your criteria in the future. For the time being, a more entry-priced enthusiast monitor at 1080p makes perfect sense. Tons of great features (or really, basically EVERY feature) in a 1080p format is just fine to start things off. Good sales here could mean Eizo (or another company) might pursue other versions and revisions of this monitor, and hopefully you will be able to pick up a 4k resolution version of one of these within the next year.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00GBBDHY8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1383263616&sr=8-1&pi=AA75


Thanks. Why is this a striped down version of Amazon? I can't see the website properly. Fake?

I looked up Eizo Foris FG2421 on my Amazon UK link and found nothing.

Also I went onto Boro Computer website and could not find it there either.


----------



## keiths

I'm not saying 120hz 4k, for those keeping up with monitor news it's "common knowledge" that the targets I've mentioned it's a choice between 27" 2560x1440 @100-120hz vs 32"+ 4k @30/60, with the latter, most people holding off until [email protected] becomes available at the "low" price point of $1-1.5k instead of $5/6k.


----------



## Jodiuh

Flat panels HD says it's flicker free too!

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1383107475


----------



## senna89

Turbo240 put the black frame turning off the backlight like lightboost or create a real black frame ?


----------



## Svarog

What's with all the complains about it being 1080P?

It's not like everyone has SLI/Tri-SLI to run 1440P at 120 FPS without drops. You people with SLI are like 25% of the market.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Turbo240 put the black frame turning off the backlight like lightboost or create a real black frame ?


It blinks the backlight off like LightBoost.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> What's with all the complains about it being 1080P?
> 
> It's not like everyone has SLI/Tri-SLI to run 1440P at 120 FPS without drops. You people with SLI are like 25% of the market.


That's not it, people with single cards are willing to trade off some eye candy settings for a larger screen and resolution than go with a smaller screen with smaller res, which I'd wager more people would make that trade off than choose the small screen.


----------



## jiskeldkdi

Well, it also says it's doubling the frames so I'm not sure.


----------



## Dcode

The summery from Flatpanels HD sums it up best:
Quote:


> This is an important step forward for gaming monitors, and we think that it is fair to call it a small revolution in gaming monitors. Picture parameters such as very deep black, good color reproduction, excellent response time, and near-zero input lag makes FG2421 the complete package, unless you're specifically looking for a monitor to satisfy photographer and graphics needs.


This monitor is a massive step forward for gaming monitors and it annoys me that most of the posts here completely miss the point of this. Instead there is a chorus of whining.. What no 27!", where is 120Hz 4K! I mean some of you sound downright spoilt. The first few pages of this thread are a good example of this. One step at a time fellas, people have been pining after mainstream 120Hz IPS screens for years and one comes along that is the closest of realizing that dream and now it must be 120Hz 4K


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> The summery from Flatpanels HD sums it up best:
> This monitor is a massive step forward for gaming monitors and it annoys me that most of the posts here completely miss the point of this. Instead there is a chorus of whining.. What no 27!", where is 120Hz 4K! I mean some of you sound downright spoilt. The first few pages of this thread are a good example of this. One step at a time fellas, people have been pining after mainstream 120Hz IPS screens for years and one comes along that is the closest of realizing that dream and now it must be 120Hz 4K


Strawman is strawy.


----------



## Tisca

Seems to me like some complain about resolution just because they know of better ones. Even if this one came in 1440p I wouldn't buy the larger one because that would mean more money spent on GPUs. Sure I like plenty of vertical pixels for other than gaming but I have my other monitors for that. I'm getting one of these for FPS gaming, specifically BF4. Right now I'm running 1050p on a 1200p monitor because that's about what my old HD6950 can run. In the beta it was 900p. It really doesn't bother me not running on native res and I can barely notice it. Mostly the missing AA you see. I'm all about running and gunning so there's no time to stop and smell the roses. Sure BF4 is a beautiful game but performance is what I care about. Finally I don't have to compromise on panels and I can get away with one single high end GPU on medium to high settings. Just waiting for the 290 and 780Ti to come out.

If you don't like this monitor maybe it's not directed to you. For us FPS players it's as good as it gets right now. The only problem I see with this monitor is finding the desk space. I don't understand the complaints about viewing angles on VA. I'm typing this in front of a SPVA panel and compared to the E-IPS next to it the VA only has a slight color shift at extreme angles. It's not like anyone views monitors from there anyway.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

The only questionable decision I see about this monitor is lack of VESA mounting support. There doesn't appear to be any way to mount this, but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> The only questionable decision I see about this monitor is lack of VESA mounting support. There doesn't appear to be any way to mount this, but hopefully I'm wrong.


Custom vesa mounting?? Be interesting what Vega does if/when he debelz his


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> New here. Hey guys!
> 
> Been following this thread for a while. Where can I buy one of these in the UK? Any ideas?


UK EIZO supplier, give em a call dude and let us know how you get on!!!









http://www.pcbuyit.co.uk/eizo.php?osCsid=abf91bb8b03e498a46c2c324cdac9a6a


----------



## Falconetti

No 27" modell in the pipeline. It uses a panel from Sharp, and they only offer it in 23,5".

TFTCentral twitter: *"The Eizo Foris FG2421 is using a Sharp MVA panel, not one from AU Optronics who don't actually manufacturer any 120Hz AMVA at the moment."
*

http://www.sharpsma.com/lcds/16-24-inch-41-63-cm/23_5inch


----------



## Roch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> New here. Hey guys!
> 
> Been following this thread for a while. Where can I buy one of these in the UK? Any ideas?


In stock at native Digital!

http://www.nativedigital.com/eizo-foris-fg2421/


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> UK EIZO supplier, give em a call dude and let us know how you get on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcbuyit.co.uk/eizo.php?osCsid=abf91bb8b03e498a46c2c324cdac9a6a


Well I rang them! They are sending out their only sample monitor to TFTCentral next week so a review should be up soon.

They will have stock and pricing not to far behind that. I will give them a ring back in about a week!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> In stock at native Digital!
> 
> http://www.nativedigital.com/eizo-foris-fg2421/


Never heard of these people. Any good?

EDIT: Just rang them up. Postage is a tenner. Might just wait a while for the reviews including TFTCentrals to show up first.


----------



## Svarog

I can buy one today and have it next week for €529,- But i really want to see it in person first.

With my current IPS Glow disaster i'm not really trusting anything anymore : /


----------



## Roch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Well I rang them! They are sending out their only sample monitor to TFTCentral next week so a review should be up soon.
> They will have stock and pricing not to far behind that. I will give them a ring back in about a week!
> Never heard of these people. Any good?
> 
> EDIT: Just rang them up. Postage is a tenner. Might just wait a while for the reviews including TFTCentrals to show up first.


They've been going for a while, seem to have a good rep amongst the photography crowd.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While I would absolutely love a 1440P+ version of this monitor, you have to realize the market segment for that is much smaller. In modern games maxed, you need two GPU's just to get 1080P to run at 120+ FPS.
> 
> A 1440P version would also be $1,000+ dollars, there isn't as much volume demand for manufacturers to do it. What you do DO is, you purchase this monitor to show that there is a demand for this tech. Sales drive R&D into other models like 1440P versions of this panel.
> 
> Plus, Eyefinity and Surround take a lot of the argument away from the resolution argument. Yes, dealing with bezel gaps isn't for everyone, but it takes another hit at the need for higher resolution monitors.
> 
> Someday, when we are all playing on our 4K 120 Hz VA strobing backlight panels, we will look back and laugh.
> Yes, it takes a 120 Hz input and uses frame doubling in that mode. Would operate like a regular 120 Hz panel.


I agree with everything you say^...

But, just like a 70" HD television, there is nothing wrong with size. I do not want to sit 2 feet in front of any monitor, ever. I'd rather sit 4 feet away and have it much bigger.

Coincidentally, some have 60" ~ 70" TV's & sit 10 feet away.

So, what is wrong with that same experience, but without bezels... @ 4 feet away on a 32" monitor?

Vega:

I have had 3x displays before & the bezels just ruin any immersion I was looking for. But one point of logic always came to mind, I just spent 3 x $400 monitor ($1,200), When I'd rather just spend $100 bucks more, & just have a single display. Just much larger... (@ 32" for $1,300'ish)

Would be much easier using a single 32" panel @ 1440p (240hz), than 3 x 24" @ 1080p (240hz)... right.?

I gunna buy a 27" Foris if it comes out, then wait & see how debezel'ing goes.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I am also thinking of going to 5 of these monitors for my setup. I have 5 Asus VG248QE's right now. I wonder if these would be an upgrade. I also have 2 Club3D 290X's and a Club3D MST hub on the way. Going to test if the hub can handle 3 monitors at 144Hz. and if the 290X can run all 5 at 144Hz with 2 connected to the 2 DVI's and the other 3 connected using the MST hub. ( with no tearing hopefully ) If it can handle it I will get the other 2 290X's coming.
> 
> Here is a video of my 5 monitor setup now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag17eixgHnQ


I bet swapping to Hawaii has really helped your frame delivery. Bummer about the bandwidth issue on the old crossfire system.


----------



## CallsignVega

In stock:

http://www.shopblt.com/item/eizo-fg2421-bk-23.5in-widescreen-lcd-1920x1080/eizo_fg2421bk.html


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> That's not it, people with single cards are willing to trade off some eye candy settings for a larger screen and resolution than go with a smaller screen with smaller res, which I'd wager more people would make that trade off than choose the small screen.


I have yet to see a constructive post from you in this thread, they have simply all been complaining.

Even with lower "eye candy" the majority of systems struggle to keep 120 FPS @ 1440P, there are drops well below that. Like it or not, system hardware isn't at the level required to drive a true 120 FPS experience at 1440P, unless you are running 3 or 4 high end GPUs, and even then you will see drops.

Gaming fidelity is increasing at a rate faster than what hardware can drive.

EDIT:

If there ever was a legitimate reason for display manufacturers to NOT produce better displays for our community, this thread is the best of reasons. Aside from a few of us who are excited, it has just been filled with complaints. As a company, why bother doing something if people are just going to complain anyways?

Is the price of this panel steep at $600? Yea, a little more than what I wanted to see, but then again I am using a $600 display right now, so I don't have room to complain.

I am glad a company took a step away from TN, and into proper build quality, proper warranty (an often huge complaint against "Korean displays" at OCN), and a proper refresh rate.

How long have people on this forum been going on about wanting "Good color reproduction, and 120Hz+ refresh rate, backed by a great warranty"? We finally get it, and people crap on the company.....

I thought my kids were hard to please.....this place is crazy.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I bet swapping to Hawaii has really helped your frame delivery. Bummer about the bandwidth issue on the old crossfire system.


I havent swapped to Hawaii yet. Still running 2 V2 7990's right now. The Hawaii cards will be here next week. I can't wait


----------



## Rickles

I'd be all over this if Christmas wasn't just around the corner.

big family = big expense.


----------



## neelrocker

No VESA according to sweclockers review.


----------



## Fleat

I bought 99.9% sure it wasn't VESA, but that still doesn't mean it isn't massively disappointing. It isn't an extremely hard thing for a vendor to add so I am surprised they chose not to. I would love to be able to use my ergotron arm for this monitor.


----------



## Seid Dark

This is a dream come true, I thought that there's no such thing as fast VA-panel. My 120Hz TN VG236HE has been good monitor but suffers from color banding that's very noticeable in some games. I would lose 3D Vision but I wouldn't miss it much. It's very expensive for 1080p screen, I'm not sure if I can save enough money.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have yet to see a constructive post from you in this thread, they have simply all been complaining.
> 
> Even with lower "eye candy" the majority of systems struggle to keep 120 FPS @ 1440P, there are drops well below that. Like it or not, system hardware isn't at the level required to drive a true 120 FPS experience at 1440P, unless you are running 3 or 4 high end GPUs, and even then you will see drops.
> 
> Gaming fidelity is increasing at a rate faster than what hardware can drive.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> If there ever was a legitimate reason for display manufacturers to NOT produce better displays for our community, this thread is the best of reasons. Aside from a few of us who are excited, it has just been filled with complaints. As a company, why bother doing something if people are just going to complain anyways?
> 
> Is the price of this panel steep at $600? Yea, a little more than what I wanted to see, but then again I am using a $600 display right now, so I don't have room to complain.
> 
> I am glad a company took a step away from TN, and into proper build quality, proper warranty (an often huge complaint against "Korean displays" at OCN), and a proper refresh rate.
> 
> How long have people on this forum been going on about wanting "Good color reproduction, and 120Hz+ refresh rate, backed by a great warranty"? We finally get it, and people crap on the company.....
> 
> I thought my kids were hard to please.....this place is crazy.


Absolutely bang on.


----------



## HonoredShadow

What input lag does this have?

Also the colours compared to TN and IPS. Is this a 6bit panel or 8bit etc...?


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> What input lag does this have?
> 
> Also the colours compared to TN and IPS. Is this a 6bit panel or 8bit etc...?


Very close to zero input lag and as its VA it will be 8bit.

The only thing it does not have on IPS are the viewing angles but they are still decent compared to TN.

Colour accuracy on this thing is not the best out of the box but it can be calibrated to very accurate levels.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'd be all over this if Christmas wasn't just around the corner.
> 
> big family = big expense.


I'd rather die surrounded by family than computer components...


----------



## gzboli

Someone on HF opened theirs up to see the panel model number:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040337178&postcount=138

Looking up specs on it shows it is a 10-bit panel, but the electronics don't make it available to us. (Eizo's Duravision tier at $2k+ offers 10 bit support, probably using the same panel)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Someone on HF opened theirs up to see the panel model number:
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040337178&postcount=138
> 
> Looking up specs on it shows it is a 10-bit panel, but the electronics don't make it available to us. (Eizo's Duravision tier at $2k+ offers 10 bit support, probably using the same panel)


Hmm....

I wonder how long until a mod/hack comes along to utilize it fully.....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> I wonder how long until a mod/hack comes along to utilize it fully.....


That's what I was thinking. Someone might be able to buy broken duravisons and have a lot cheaper duravisons


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have yet to see a constructive post from you in this thread, they have simply all been complaining.
> 
> Even with lower "eye candy" the majority of systems struggle to keep 120 FPS @ 1440P, there are drops well below that. Like it or not, system hardware isn't at the level required to drive a true 120 FPS experience at 1440P, unless you are running 3 or 4 high end GPUs, and even then you will see drops.
> 
> Gaming fidelity is increasing at a rate faster than what hardware can drive.


It's not 100% at 1440 or settle with gimped screen size and resolution. Having a larger monitor and resolution is more enticing to more people than not 100% eye candy or always 120 fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> If there ever was a legitimate reason for display manufacturers to NOT produce better displays for our community, this thread is the best of reasons. Aside from a few of us who are excited, it has just been filled with complaints. As a company, why bother doing something if people are just going to complain anyways?
> 
> Is the price of this panel steep at $600? Yea, a little more than what I wanted to see, but then again I am using a $600 display right now, so I don't have room to complain.
> 
> I am glad a company took a step away from TN, and into proper build quality, proper warranty (an often huge complaint against "Korean displays" at OCN), and a proper refresh rate.
> 
> How long have people on this forum been going on about wanting "Good color reproduction, and 120Hz+ refresh rate, backed by a great warranty"? We finally get it, and people crap on the company.....
> 
> I thought my kids were hard to please.....this place is crazy.


Manufacturers are producing better displays, just not the slow moving established companies. People are very content with the IPS color reproduction, no issue there, the issue with refresh rate being concern about getting one when buying or the price premium for a declared one, and concern of warranty being mixed.

We didn't "finally get it," there are already small low res 120+hz monitors, this is just another one on that pile, except it's a small low res 120+hz monitor with a va panel, "yippie.' You're butthurt more people aren't excited when there's 27" 2560x1440 IPS 100-120hz for $300-600? Yeah..


----------



## HonoredShadow

Viewing angles are something that should not bother gamers. They sit right in front of the panel.

But what does concern me is the input lag. What is the input lag on this monitor please? With or without black frames being added makes a difference?

Also if it is 10ms is that even noticeable?

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/monit...o-foris-fg2421
Lastly the review above stated "The FG2421 uses a VA panel, and VA panels typically display less accurate colours than other types of panel technology, but much deeper blacks. "

The colours are not as good as IPS? I thought the colours were meant to be great on these types of monitors. As good as IPS but much better than TN. Now I'm confused.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Viewing angles are something that should not bother gamers. They sit right in front of the panel.
> 
> But what does concern me is the input lag. What is the input lag on this monitor please? With or without black frames being added makes a difference?
> 
> Also if it is 10ms is that even noticeable?
> 
> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/monit...o-foris-fg2421
> Lastly the review above stated "The FG2421 uses a VA panel, and VA panels typically display less accurate colours than other types of panel technology, but much deeper blacks. "
> 
> The colours are not as good as IPS? I thought the colours were meant to be great on these types of monitors. As good as IPS but much better than TN. Now I'm confused.


Bothers gamers who are using surround or eyefinity...


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I will be removing the matte film on my Eizo Foris'.


So how much did you pay for this monitor?


----------



## G woodlogger

If you want a bigger monitor check your eyesight. I got new glasses and reading glasses this summer, and now my 24" monitor are gigantic







But its also hanging only 60 cm from my head. Due to bad back I have to lay down and game. You can try buy some cheap reading glasses to try it


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Viewing angles are something that should not bother gamers. They sit right in front of the panel.


Beside eyefinity/surround, even a simple screen gamer doesn't use his screen for gaming and only gaming. Most of them also use it for web browsing, at least.
So a gaming monitor is not a monitor for gaming only. When we buy such a monitor, the majority of us buy a monitor "capable of" gaming.
So viewing angle is important to anyone who his sensitive to the negative effects induced by bad viewing angle, even for a "gaming" monitor.


----------



## Buttnose

Sounds really good. Could sell my Dell U2311H and Benq XL2420T and just use a single monitor for gaming and watching vids. Priced at £444 here: http://www.nativedigital.com/eizo-foris-fg2421/


----------



## Tisca

I see this monitor listed for 550€ (Finland). I was hoping for <500€. I could've easily justified another 100€ over the 144Hz I was previously looking at. Have to shop around and think twice but I suspect I end up buying one. Anyone know of good and cheap German or other EU retailers I should consider buying from?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Viewing angles are something that should not bother gamers. They sit right in front of the panel.


Well, if you go triple monitor, it's gonna be annoying.


----------



## Svarog

Does VA have the same issues as TN when the top of the screen is a different color?

If so, then this ain't for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

VA is far better in viewing angle / contrast shift issues over TN. VA is not as good as IPS in that regard, but with IPS you get really annoying glow and poor blacks/contrast.


----------



## Svarog

Hope there will be some proper reviews soon, the flatpanel review is a bit minimalistic and doesn't pull me over the line yet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Just curious, what else do you need to know about the monitor? It's been pretty well vetted.

Here is another glowing review:

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Frecension%2F17817-eizo-foris-fg2421-gaming-med-hog-uppdateringsfrekvens-och-va-panel&act=url


----------



## HonoredShadow

Same here Svarog (guru3d?). I need to know more about the colours and input lag with and without 240hz.


----------



## neelrocker

Generalizing about VA vs TN is not the right thing to do. VA "can be better" is all you can say. If implementation is bad it can be almost as bad as TN can be, so you have to check product by product.
If I cut PWM off with my fs2333 contrast becomes really really bad, same about viewing angle, and I clearly see color shifting and contrast variation from one side to the opposite one. So you can only rely on reviews and user feedbacks for this specific eizo model (or better see with your own eyes of course).


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just curious, what else do you need to know about the monitor? It's been pretty well vetted.


I personaly need a more precise / interpretable feedback on the viewing angle issue. Flatpanel review says a 30° angle means contrast is halved, the author told me it is "one step or two back vs a fs2333", the swedish review says it is not worse than a TN, and that the panel is clearly "meant to be looked at straightforward".

All those are either imprecise or hard to interpret to guess-timate the real impact of this "not very good viewing angle" for this model.

Precisely, I'd like to know if, moving my head within let say a 30-40cm (12-16") diameter sphere, will induce any visible color shifting / contrast variation.
If the answer is no, or barely perceptible, then it's ok for me.
If the answer was yes, then I would have to check if it is bad enough to be inacceptable for me (which would be hard to know without checking by myself as we enter a subjective area).


----------



## jincuteguy

Is there any US sellers for this monitor? or is it only in Europe


----------



## formula m

Can't wait for the reviews..

I am certainly going to grab a 27" version of these, (if/when) they come out. & again, still hoping for 30" gaming monitor... eizo?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Same here Svarog (guru3d?). I need to know more about the colours and input lag with and without 240hz.


Colors have been tested by the review sites and input lag is right in the white paper and confirmed by FlatpanelsHD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neelrocker*
> 
> All those are either imprecise or hard to interpret to guess-timate the real impact of this "not very good viewing angle" for this model.


What you are requesting can only be determined by viewing the panel yourself. Since contrast and color shift and black crush are all gradients of varying degrees, no one is going to say "this panel is good up to 33.4 degrees when sitting at 48.6 cm". The only way to do a proper review for your needs is to just buy the panel yourself, seems like a pretty reasonable thing to do. If you don't like it, just return it.


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What you are requesting can only be determined by viewing the panel yourself. Since contrast and color shift and black crush are all gradients of varying degrees, no one is going to say "this panel is good up to 33.4 degrees when sitting at 48.6 cm". The only way to do a proper review for your needs is to just buy the panel yourself, seems like a pretty reasonable thing to do. If you don't like it, just return it.


There is nothing impossible in telling the color/contrast do not vary (or barely) when moving your head 15-20cm left/right.
Seeing by myself would only be needed if it varies clearly (to check if bearable for me or not).

If you ask me for the fs2333 I own I can tell you doing this you don't see any variation (and if you set pwm off by setting brigntess to max and compensating with rgb gain then variation exist and is very present).

I just want the same feedback for this fg2421, nothing complicated. Move your head left/right being sat in front of the monitor (arm length), does the display of a blank screen vary in any way or not ? Quite simple


----------



## CallsignVega

if Amazon ever ships mine, I'll be doing a mini-review with it disassembled etc.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just curious, what else do you need to know about the monitor? It's been pretty well vetted.


Well 4 months ago i bought my current EV2436W and while it's nice for Bright Games, it sucks in darker games because of IPS Glow. Now i know VA doesn't have that issue, but i still want a more indepth review before spending another 500 Euros.

I came from a EIZO S2231W which is S-PVA, all i need to know is if VA can be compared to S-PVA when it comes to Blacks and doesn't have all the annoyances of IPS.


----------



## CallsignVega

I know what you mean. I tried the new Dell U3014 30" IPS. On a solid black screen, I was squinting as the IPS glow was so bright on a screen that large I was like you have to be kidding me! It got boxed up real quick.


----------



## Fniz92

I hope nVidia makes a deal with Ezio for G-Sync :/


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I hope nVidia makes a deal with Ezio for G-Sync :/


Unfortunately 240Turbo or "backlight strobing" wouldn't work with G-Sync. Maybe someday they will find a way to get a variable rate backlight strobing to work with G-Sync. One can only wish!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Unfortunately 240Turbo or "backlight strobing" wouldn't work with G-Sync. Maybe someday they will find a way to get a variable rate backlight strobing to work with G-Sync. One can only wish!


I still wish that CRT monitors would make a reappearance. 120hz Light boost is nice and all, but it has more input lag than my 144Hz blurry as hell normal mode. I wish they would make something like a 160hz CRT monitor that could display at a reasonably resolution. I'd take 1024x768, if I were playing Counter Strike.

The movement on this is going to feel as connected as on a 144Hz+ monitor, regardless of its strobing, sadly.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Unfortunately 240Turbo or "backlight strobing" wouldn't work with G-Sync. Maybe someday they will find a way to get a variable rate backlight strobing to work with G-Sync. One can only wish!


I watched a video today that said G-Sync does work with variable back light.......






He discusses how it does work, but Nvidia didn't want them talking about it because it might confuse customers. The idea is that as FPS drop and increase, the strobe is adjusted dynamically.


----------



## neelrocker

I don't see any difficulty with variable strobbing but I don't see it happen anytime soon though. If you are interested in g-sync eizo monitors I can only suggest to send an email to eizo to make them aware of this. I did as soon as I heard about g-sync and was told my suggestion was passed to the development team in Japan. The more emails like this they will receive the best chance we have it happens not too far in the future









Also I bet amd will end having his g-sync too so maybe eizo could also want to wait for this so they can make g-sync monitors compatible with both nvidia and amd cards.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neelrocker*
> 
> I don't see any difficulty with variable strobbing but I don't see it happen anytime soon though. If you are interested in g-sync eizo monitors I can only suggest to send an email to eizo to make them aware of this. I did as soon as I heard about g-sync and was told my suggestion was passed to the development team in Japan. The more emails like this they will receive the best chance we have it happens not too far in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I bet amd will end having his g-sync too so maybe eizo could also want to wait for this so they can make g-sync monitors compatible with both nvidia and amd cards.


Can you share the e-mail address you used? I think we might get a few e-mails out as a community!


----------



## neelrocker

Although I'm french I have sent this mail to the UK because I know people in this country are always very professional regarding customer support.

Here is the mail I used: [email protected]

I have received an answer within 30min !


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I watched a video today that said G-Sync does work with variable back light.......


No, unfortunately it doesn't. Go to 4:25. He says that it's possible, but that its still an either/or: "Low persistence option (strobing backlight) *or* you can be at variable frame rate (G-Sync), was almost exactly what he said. It should be possible in the future, just not how G-Sync works now.


----------



## Yahar

Someone please correct me if wrong but; if you decrease strobe length - giving less motion blur, you increase input lag though?

Because if you look at individual frame, with sample and hold: when frame changes you see the effect immediately at 0.0ms (limited to pixel response time, best with OLED)?
With LB at 144z, the screen is black until the END of the frame? Having say 0.16ms strobe lenght, you'd have black period from 0.0ms to 6.78ms and 6.78-6.94 would be strobe, giving you an extra 6ms input lag?
Having longer strobe length, you'd see the actual image a bit sooner, say 4ms strobe. 0.0-2.94 would be black, and 2.94-6.94 would be strobe right, so a bit less input lag?

How do they offset this, because with OLED they'd better do the strobe nearly instantly after the frame starts, and have a black period until the end of frame. the strobe would occur at like 0.1ms-0.26ms and black period would be 0.26-6.94ms.

Or am I completely misunderstood how LB/Strobing works?


----------



## CallsignVega

OLED doesn't have a back-light, it is currently self emitting sample and hold tech. Hence why they still have motion blur. As far as I know they haven't found a way to "pulse" or "scan" OLED like CRT's to create that beautiful motion clarity.

What you are talking about as far as input lag and strobe length is beyond miniscule and not really worth talking about. Differences in the ~1ms range are meaningless. Yes, a sample and hold display with something like G-Sync that displays the image instantaneously technically would have the lowest input lag in LCD's. But one large thing to consider when the pixels start to transition due to the new frames arrival, all of that pixel transition period is a "garbage" image until the pixel settles. Strobing is far superior to sample and hold as you only see fully settled pixels in their perfect state and it hides transitions.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I still wish that CRT monitors would make a reappearance. 120hz Light boost is nice and all, but it has more input lag than my 144Hz blurry as hell normal mode. I wish they would make something like a 160hz CRT monitor that could display at a reasonably resolution. I'd take 1024x768, if I were playing Counter Strike.
> 
> The movement on this is going to feel as connected as on a 144Hz+ monitor, regardless of its strobing, sadly.


Dreaming on, scientifically:

Theoretically, if we could: What if we could forget about CRT's and LightBoost? Imagine 1ms of persistence without the ficker. Fill all the black gaps with unique 1ms frames. Within our lifetimes, let's maybe bring on [email protected] flickerfree displays (or G-SYNC with a 1000Hz cap) -- then we can do VSYNC ON with only 1ms of added latency. Full frames all at once almost instantly from the computer, without the usual top-to-bottom scanning delays. No worries about flicker, no worries about strobing, no tearing, low persistence without flicker. We wouldn't need motion blur eliminating strobe backlights then, either. Low input lag, frametimes of only 1ms, only 1ms of motion blurring, only 1ms of persistence, CRT motion clarity without the CRT flicker / phosphor / scanning / strobing. And we'd only need an imperceptible, minor 1ms worth of GPU-motion-blur-effect to eliminate any remaining stroboscopic effects, if necessary. And no flicker even under high speed camera.

Many of us see improvements with LightBoost (LB10% = 1.4ms persistence) versus 144Hz (1/144sec = 6.9ms persistence). What if we could get the LightBoost-league persistence (1ms) without strobing? Avoiding all forms of blackness means filling all the blackness with unique frames of the same persistence length, and that automatically equals ultrahigh frame rates. Persistence is not the same as GtG. 0ms GtG doesn't mean low-persistence. So, for now, we're stuck with either motion blur or strobing (or other form of light intensity modulation like phosphor or lasers). The laws of physics dictates we cannot completely eliminate motion blur on completely flickerfree technology (aka flickerfree even under highspeed camera) using typical refresh rates.

Realistically, we're probably going to see a very slow and gradual journey to higher Hz (or other exotic display technologies that uses ultrahigh refresh rates only at the point of the display where we are staring at.)


----------



## formula m

A 120hz signal, on a 240hz screen is sufficient for flicker free, ghost free imagery on a (LED) display.

On a CRT, most couldn't see flicker @ 60hz.. at 80hz many still could. Where as most maintained 100hz was solid.. & pushing beyond, there was little point.

I remember years ago, at a company I worked at, their IT dpt had to chance the refresh rates on all their displays, because @ 60hz, two employees were experience epileptic episodes.

(LED's have soft glow & persistence.. not the same as CRT.)


----------



## senna89

OH MY GOD ! THE COATING IS SO LIGHT !!!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> OH MY GOD ! THE COATING IS SO LIGHT !!!!!


Yes, and a glorious thing it be.


----------



## Arc0s

That coating looks so sexy!!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD ! THE COATING IS SO LIGHT !!!!!


Very good looking display.

Vega, did your order arrive?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Very good looking display.
> 
> Vega, did your order arrive?


Amazon never got any stock in.









The guys ordering from BLT and Provantage could very get theirs before me.


----------



## eizobrandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Amazon never got any stock in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ordering from BLT and Provantage could very get theirs before me.


This is exactly why you do NOT buy through Amazon. In the future support the channel, buy through Distro, retailers. Not only does Amazon take 12% but our product support is almost non existent when you buy from Amazon.

Sorry I have not been able to reply to any of you but this forum will not let me reply to PM's because of this being a new account. Going to have to figure some other way of communicating but will be away this week on business.

Best,


----------



## Katawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizobrandon*
> 
> This is exactly why you do NOT buy through Amazon. In the future support the channel, buy through Distro, retailers. Not only does Amazon take 12% but our product support is almost non existent when you buy from Amazon.
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to reply to any of you but this forum will not let me reply to PM's because of this being a new account. Going to have to figure some other way of communicating but will be away this week on business.
> 
> Best,


I dunno, leave your email in your signature.


----------



## wein07

Anyone knows how I can purchase this beauty from Singapore?


----------



## Jodiuh

That thing looks amazing and I would be 100% sold if not for that damn G-sync crap.

Are those... PHYSICAL BUTTONS!? WITH...LABELS!?


----------



## sat1va

Don't see much point yet unless you're running 4 titans / 290s or playing the latest games on low settings

Or maybe i missed something


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sat1va*
> 
> Don't see much point yet unless you're running 4 titans / 290s or playing the latest games on low settings
> 
> Or maybe i missed something


People play other games besides Crysis 3 and Metro: LL.
I'd be surprised if you couldn't push something like CS:GO or TF2 [email protected]

And this monitor can only draw 120 fps, it is after all, a 120hz monitor. The 240hz is just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> People play other games besides Crysis 3 and Metro: LL.
> I'd be surprised if you couldn't push something like CS:GO or TF2 [email protected]
> 
> And this monitor can only draw 120 fps, it is after all, a 120hz monitor. The 240hz is just a marketing gimmick.


So if you can't push a game further than 70 FPS this monitor wont work?


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> So if you can't push a game further than 70 FPS this monitor wont work?


That's just silly, what gave you that idea?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizobrandon*
> 
> This is exactly why you do NOT buy through Amazon. In the future support the channel, buy through Distro, retailers. Not only does Amazon take 12% but our product support is almost non existent when you buy from Amazon.
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to reply to any of you but this forum will not let me reply to PM's because of this being a new account. Going to have to figure some other way of communicating but will be away this week on business.
> 
> Best,


Wait, what? Are you saying Amazon is not a authorized reseller? I guess I don't get what you mean by "support non existent".

I usually go through Amazon as their return policy is top notch, and they don't charge an arm and a leg for decent shipping speed. I am in NC, and all the free shipping across the country from CA can take 5-6 business days with places like Provantage and ShopBLT drop shipping from you guys. Quite excessive.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizobrandon*
> 
> This is exactly why you do NOT buy through Amazon. In the future support the channel, buy through Distro, retailers. Not only does Amazon take 12% but our product support is almost non existent when you buy from Amazon.
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to reply to any of you but this forum will not let me reply to PM's because of this being a new account. Going to have to figure some other way of communicating but will be away this week on business.
> 
> Best,


What a joke.

I don't think anyone cares how much they take from your profits. That's the last thing people care about, and to see it be the first thing you mention doesn't really surprise me. And really? You're going to say support is non existent after people spend $500 on a brand new monitor that you're a direct supplier to? You're doing a great job of making your company look awful.

Amazon offers great customer service and a free return policy for defective products, hence why almost everyone uses them. Would you rather people deal with this and pay out of pocket to ship to you after spending hundreds of dollars on a brand new product?


----------



## HonoredShadow

I have ordered one of these monitors from Native Digital. I will let you guys know what I think of it when it arrives tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just ordered three through PCNation (who say they are authorized Eizo retailer):

http://www.pcnation.com/web/details.asp?item=TJ6828

It's the only place I found that had free 3-day shipping. Paying an extra $90 spread out over 3 monitors for changing from Amazon. While I love their return policy and shipping, they can be very flaky on getting new products in stock.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Amazon offers great customer service and a free return policy for defective products, hence why almost everyone uses them. Would you rather people deal with this and pay out of pocket to ship to you after spending hundreds of dollars on a brand new product?


I agree, the main reason I use Amazon is because of their return policy.


----------



## Atranox

Out of curiosity, is there much of a reason to buy this monitor if my rig isn't pushing a solid 120 FPS? I've read a few times before that you lose some of the benefits of 120hz monitor if you're getting sub-120 FPS. How would this monitor at 60 FPS compare to a normal TN in terms of "ghosting" and whatnot?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizobrandon*
> 
> This is exactly why you do NOT buy through Amazon. In the future support the channel, buy through Distro, retailers. Not only does Amazon take 12% but our product support is almost non existent when you buy from Amazon.
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to reply to any of you but this forum will not let me reply to PM's because of this being a new account. Going to have to figure some other way of communicating but will be away this week on business.
> 
> Best,


Contact that admins of the site and they might be able to get you to verify your position with the company, and set you up with a Hardware Rep account. Would make things a lot smoother for you.

As for Amazon; you will find that there is a very strong following of Amazon on OCN. Their customer service and return policy is extremely customer focused, and is why a lot of us shop online with them. With that said...

Can you please clarify your statement about almost no support if you buy through them? Is the warranty void? What does that statement mean?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Amazon never got any stock in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ordering from BLT and Provantage could very get theirs before me.


Yea, I noticed Amazon pulled their listing, and the only listings are 3rd party vendors at close to $700 depending on the time of day you look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> So if you can't push a game further than 70 FPS this monitor wont work?


You would still get the benefits of a VA panel, and any frames over 60 that you drive. See below on the VA.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atranox*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there much of a reason to buy this monitor if my rig isn't pushing a solid 120 FPS? I've read a few times before that you lose some of the benefits of 120hz monitor if you're getting sub-120 FPS. How would this monitor at 60 FPS compare to a normal TN in terms of "ghosting" and whatnot?


Depending on what TN panel you are using, you could have faster response times. This particular display is 1ms, and outside of the current 120Hz/144Hz BenQ and Asus offerings, most TN are somewhere around 6ms.

In addition to the above, VA panels have better viewing angels than TN, better color reproduction (when calibrated), and much truer blacks. TN and IPS blacks are more like a grey, and that impacts contrasts and a lot of visuals. VA panels have near Plasma TV levels of black.

So there are benefits of this display outside of the refresh rate.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I usually go through Amazon as their return policy is top notch, and they don't charge an arm and a leg for decent shipping speed. I am in NC, and all the free shipping across the country from CA can take 5-6 business days with places like Provantage and ShopBLT drop shipping from you guys. Quite excessive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> What a joke.
> I don't think anyone cares how much they take from your profits. That's the last thing people care about, and to see it be the first thing you mention doesn't really surprise me. And really? You're going to say support is non existent after people spend $500 on a brand new monitor that you're a direct supplier to? You're doing a great job of making your company look awful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Contact that admins of the site and they might be able to get you to verify your position with the company, and set you up with a Hardware Rep account. Would make things a lot smoother for you.


I contacted my representative at Eizo (they're sending me a review unit for publishing a review on Blur Busters!).

I can confirm that *Brandon doesn't exist at Eizo USA headquarters*, so I would assume Brandon is probably simply an Eizo reseller that dislikes the competition (Amazon).

So, put down the pitchforks.


----------



## Hefner

Does G-Sync have any advantages over the Eizo FG2421? I'm thinking about selling my BenQ XL2411T and buying the Eizo monitor instead. That means my videocard choice will no longer be influenced by my monitor which is what I want. This means I could get an AMD videocard with mantle AND lightboost 240hz AND great colours from the VA panel.









One question; What if you are unable to push out 120hz in certain graphically demanding games? Like for example you are running bf4 at 90hz instead of 120hz... will the refresh rate be 180hz instead of 240?

Cheers


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I contacted my representative at Eizo (they're sending me a review unit for publishing a review on Blur Busters!).
> 
> I can confirm that Brandon is not at their Eizo office, so I would assume Brandon is probably simply an Eizo reseller.
> 
> So, put down the pitchforks.


But I don't have a pitchfork.......

Also, I look forward to the review.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Does G-Sync have any advantages over the Eizo FG2421? I'm thinking about selling my BenQ XL2411T and buying the Eizo monitor instead.


G-SYNC and strobed have different advantages:

G-SYNC: Helps variable frame rates (fixes stutters/tearing, doesn't fix motion blur by itself)
Strobed: Eliminates motion blur (fixes motion blur, doesn't fix stutters/tearing by itself)

If you have an uber-powerful GPU, then you definitely want to lean towards a strobed mode, provided you can otherwise bring stutters/tearing under control. There has been a recent wave of post-LightBoost next-generation strobe-backlight reveals (e.g. Eizo Turbo240, BENQ new Blur Reduction strobed mode, and G-SYNC's upcoming optional fixed-refresh-rate strobed mode).


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> G-SYNC and strobed have different advantages:
> 
> G-SYNC: Helps variable refresh rates (doesn't fix motion blur by itself)
> Strobed: Eliminates motion blur (doesn't fix stutters/tearing by itself)
> 
> If you have an uber-powerful GPU, then you definitely want to lean towards a strobed mode, provided you can otherwise bring stutters/tearing under control. There has been a recent wave of post-LightBoost next-generation strobe-backlight reveals (e.g. Eizo Turbo240, BENQ new Blur Reduction strobed mode, and G-SYNC's upcoming optional fixed-refresh-rate strobed mode).


I usually go for price/performance GPUs. I will either be buying the R9 280x or the GTX 770.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I usually go for price/performance GPUs. I will either be buying the R9 280x or the GTX 770.


Don't forget the new R9 290, non X version. Looks to be between 5% and 10% of the 290X performance, but for significantly less.


----------



## ranseed

So is this true 240hz or interpolated?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> So is this true 240hz or interpolated?


Neither.

It is a 120Hz display with two modes.

One mode shows each frame twice, 120Hz x 2 = 240Hz in marketing math.

Second mode inserts a pure black frame between each rendered frame. They use the same Marketing Math here as well.

The benefit; ultra smooth performance, on a nice VA panel, and without the input lag that interpolation introduces into the display.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> So is this true 240hz or interpolated?


True 120hz

"240hz" is just marketing gibble for their claims that it appears as smooth as a true 240hz monitor.

Or something like that...


----------



## Svarog

I'm in the process of ordering one, i just need Pixel Warranty and EIZO hasn't sorted that for this monitor yet because it's new.


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atranox*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there much of a reason to buy this monitor if my rig isn't pushing a solid 120 FPS? I've read a few times before that you lose some of the benefits of 120hz monitor if you're getting sub-120 FPS. How would this monitor at 60 FPS compare to a normal TN in terms of "ghosting" and whatnot?


IMO you'd be better off saving the money on a 120/144Hz TN (this costs almost twice as much) and then spending that savings on CPU/GPU upgrade to be able to push 120+.

the advantage of this monitor is its VA panel providing superior colors/viewing angles

I'm going to try and hold out for some more 120Hz VA options to compete with this (and hopefully has G-Sync support)


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> IMO you'd be better off saving the money on a 120/144Hz TN (this costs almost twice as much) and then spending that savings on CPU/GPU upgrade to be able to push 120+.
> 
> the advantage of this monitor is its VA panel providing superior colors/viewing angles
> 
> I'm going to try and hold out for some more 120Hz VA options to compete with this (and hopefully has G-Sync support)


Saving for TN?

You must have extremely low quality needs then, or never used a S-PVA Panel before.


----------



## littledonny

Is this monitor 3D Vision compatible?


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Is this monitor 3D Vision compatible?


no its not. it is "only" 2d 120hz panel...

I bought this EIZO on the weekend and so far I am very pleaseed with it- yes the viewing angles are bad but all other things are fine and it is cewrtainly far better than TN panels.

Colors are accurate - using flatpanelshd settings now, becouse i dont have calbration device at home atm and it is realy smooth at games. only one thing which bugs me, that I cant max AA if I want to stay above 120fps in games like Crysis 3 / Metro LL / Tomb Riader at 1080p. My Titan need another brother I guess









maybe I will write up a mini review in next days. what about other user experience ?


----------



## Svarog

I ordered mine today. The Pixel Warranty was 35 Euros for 90 days for this monitor.


----------



## kantxcape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> no its not. it is "only" 2d 120hz panel...
> 
> I bought this EIZO on the weekend and so far I am very pleaseed with it- yes the viewing angles are bad but all other things are fine and it is cewrtainly far better than TN panels.
> 
> Colors are accurate - using flatpanelshd settings now, becouse i dont have calbration device at home atm and it is realy smooth at games. only one thing which bugs me, that I cant max AA if I want to stay above 120fps in games like Crysis 3 / Metro LL / Tomb Riader at 1080p. My Titan need another brother I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I will write up a mini review in next days. what about other user experience ?


Do you have Battlefield 4? How does it play on that monitor?


----------



## HonoredShadow

In device manager the monitor says generic pnp monitor. Where can I get a driver from for this monitor? There does not seem to be one on the disk. Only some software that does not work.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Colors are accurate - using flatpanelshd settings now, becouse i dont have calbration device at home atm and it is realy smooth at games. only one thing which bugs me, that I cant max AA if I want to stay above 120fps in games like Crysis 3 / Metro LL / Tomb Riader at 1080p. My Titan need another brother I guess


Is your 3570K overclocked? If not, make sure to get at least 4,4GHz out of it. In my experience fast cpu is very important for 120Hz gaming. If you plan on having SLI there may be Titan price drop after 780Ti launches.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> In device manager the monitor says generic pnp monitor. Where can I get a driver from for this monitor? There does not seem to be one on the disk. Only some software that does not work.


http://www.eizo.com/global/support/db/products/software/FG2421#tab02

Download the ICC Profile, it contains an INF file for device manager.


----------



## HonoredShadow

No backlight bleed, no crosshatching, no dead/bright pixels. The gamma shift is noticable if you move alot but I don't and I sit right in front of the screen.

With the 240 option on I do see a slight blur of the mouse cursor but you can turn the option off by using User2 and set a browsing config on that.

In game with the likes of BF3 the difference between 120hz and 240hz option is great! I really can tell the difference. Things do not blur up as much when you turn. I see things crisp and clear!

Lastly as I stated previous, Flatpanels review said to use User1 as gaming settings so thats 100 brightness and 240hz on and nothing else needs changing. I agree with them. Then use User2 for web options.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> I ordered mine today. The Pixel Warranty was 35 Euros for 90 days for this monitor.


Tell me more, if you don't pay the extra for warranty, what can you expect? Is there any sort of pixel warranty without for maybe a certain amount of dead pixels?


----------



## Gregix

Well, have good test done in my country, here it i s translated version http://www.purepc.pl/monitory/test_monitora_eizo_foris_fg2421_matryca_va_i_240_hz
In short
- ghosting in 240hz mode, iff off no artifacts
- 89% sRGB coverage
- 12,5 -19ms input lag, and it is 19 in Turbo, 240Hz mode...
- color shifting(blacks) on angles(but who cares if u r gamer u sit front of it!), and gamma...ah, c it yourself..., some clouding, brighter cloud in right upper corner, tends blueish
- no wall mount!!! holes

I just don't know if it is worth my money...


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Well, have good test done in my country, here it i s translated version http://www.purepc.pl/monitory/test_monitora_eizo_foris_fg2421_matryca_va_i_240_hz
> In short
> - ghosting in 240hz mode, iff off no artifacts
> - 89% sRGB coverage
> - 12,5 -19ms input lag, and it is 19 in Turbo, 240Hz mode...
> - color shifting(blacks) on angles(but who cares if u r gamer u sit front of it!), and gamma...ah, c it yourself..., some clouding, brighter cloud in right upper corner, tends blueish
> - no wall mount!!! holes
> 
> I just don't know if it is worth my money...


I have one. I don't see any clouding or blue tint. I also don't see brighter areas. I do see a little colour shift but as you said...

Also the input lag, I just played 3 hours of BF3 and an hour of Dirt 2 and I rocked. I did not notice bluring or input lag.


----------



## Gregix

Well we cant just see input lag, unless it is very bad(20+ms), or u have an see CRT monitor with same signal/hz ratio connected - then u just can c, tha something appears earlier on CRT than LCD.
Anyway for occasional gamer (like me, or it seems like u







)it isn't a big issue. Motion clarity wins.

Need more output from other users. I bought once new, premiere item, it was first creative x-fi card, and after first hype i regret it so much...not worth money...


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Tell me more, if you don't pay the extra for warranty, what can you expect? Is there any sort of pixel warranty without for maybe a certain amount of dead pixels?


Without Pixel Warranty there is tolerance for every monitor, depening on the amount on Pixels on the screen. I believe for 1080P you need to have 2 or more dead pixels to have a replacement. With Pixel Warranty you can get a replacement for even 1 Dead Pixel/Sub Pixel within 90 days.

For me it's worth the extra 35 Euros. It would personally bother me A LOT even if the dead pixel was in a corner.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> no its not. it is "only" 2d 120hz panel...
> 
> I bought this EIZO on the weekend and so far I am very pleaseed with it- yes the viewing angles are bad but all other things are fine and it is cewrtainly far better than TN panels.
> 
> Colors are accurate - using flatpanelshd settings now, becouse i dont have calbration device at home atm and it is realy smooth at games. only one thing which bugs me, that I cant max AA if I want to stay above 120fps in games like Crysis 3 / Metro LL / Tomb Riader at 1080p. My Titan need another brother I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I will write up a mini review in next days. what about other user experience ?


You can sell your one titan and buy two AMD 290 or 290X and have more performance than the two Titans....just an idea. It wouldn't cost you anything either, as the sale of your Titan would cover the costs.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You can sell your one titan and buy two AMD 290 or 290X and have more performance than the two Titans....just an idea. It wouldn't cost you anything either, as the sale of your Titan would cover the costs.


I am tempted to sell a 7970 to cover some of the cost for this... as the only fps that I play are CS and Tf2...

If only Santa was real..


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I am tempted to sell a 7970 to cover some of the cost for this... as the only fps that I play are CS and Tf2...
> 
> If only Santa was real..


I am waiting on Vega to get his and say something.









Also, Mr. BlurBuster as well has a review model coming, so we have a couple of solid soures to tap on this display. If it gets the thumbs, I will snag one when they become more available (read; on Amazon).


----------



## barcode71

You gotta be kidding me! I just bought my FS2333 a little over a month ago and now they come out with a new model?!?! Then again, this is only a VA panel while the FS series uses IPS. I guess I'm good for now?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> You gotta be kidding me! I just bought my FS2333 a little over a month ago and now they come out with a new model?!?! Then again, this is only a VA panel while the FS series uses IPS. I guess I'm good for now?


"Only" a VA panel? VA panel kicks IPS butt in many respects.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> "Only" a VA panel? VA panel kicks IPS butt in many respects.


Way OT;

Vega, what do you do for a living? I see you are/were at Fort Bragg....

EDIT: Never mind, I found you online....Helicopter Pilot, I knew that for some reason.


----------



## PCM2

He flies my personal helicopter and jet. My chauffeur of the sky.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> "Only" a VA panel? VA panel kicks IPS butt in many respects.


But in EIZO's case, is this VA panel batter than the FS2333 IPS one I just got? I picked up the FS2333 on the 9th of October not knowing EIZO was coming out with a newer model or else I would've waited.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> He flies my personal helicopter and jet. My chauffeur of the sky.


Yup, here I am dropping off PCM2 and his lab assistant over his office. He has a penchant for dramatic entrances!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> But in EIZO's case, is this VA panel batter than the FS2333 IPS one I just got? I picked up the FS2333 on the 9th of October not knowing EIZO was coming out with a newer model or else I would've waited.


Well ya, that uses a 60 Hz non-strobing backlight design. Not really in the same league as the new Eizo. Better return it while you are still inside the 30-day.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well ya, that uses a 60 Hz non-strobing backlight design. Not really in the same league as the new Eizo. Better return it while you are still inside the 30-day.


Uuurgh! $232 price difference! I thought it would be around the same price as the FS2333, 3 days to decide&#8230;

I'm new to monitor lingo, is there a guide here I can read up on the differences and advantages of VA, IPS, PLS displays?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Uuurgh! $232 price difference! I thought it would be around the same price as the FS2333, 3 days to decide&#8230;
> 
> I'm new to monitor lingo, is there a guide here I can read up on the differences and advantages of VA, IPS, PLS displays?


If you enjoy any kind of FPS games your gonna wanna send it back and cough up the extra dough for the FG2421.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Uuurgh! $232 price difference! I thought it would be around the same price as the FS2333, 3 days to decide&#8230;
> 
> I'm new to monitor lingo, is there a guide here I can read up on the differences and advantages of VA, IPS, PLS displays?


Reason for price difference. VA has a much deeper blacks, like in plasma. I prefer VA panel over IPS, I think it has a much more rich detail.
5x the base contrast ratio, almost double the brightness, 120Hz VA


----------



## barcode71

Ok, after going through the entire thread I'm sold.

Amazon or PCNation? Has anyone ordered this monitor through PCNation? They have it listed for 585.58 which is a $47 difference vs Amazon


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Ok, after going through the entire thread I'm sold.
> 
> Amazon or PCNation? Has anyone ordered this monitor through PCNation? They have it listed for 585.58 which is a $47 difference vs Amazon


I think Vega did, but I personally love the security Amazon provides on their purchases.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Ok, after going through the entire thread I'm sold.
> 
> Amazon or PCNation? Has anyone ordered this monitor through PCNation? They have it listed for 585.58 which is a $47 difference vs Amazon


I've bought from PCnation and had no problem at all.


----------



## Geran

Too bad they don't have 27" model of this monitor


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yup, here I am dropping off PCM2 and his lab assistant over his office. He has a penchant for dramatic entrances!


Wow. Even if you were joking, I should tell you that I'm a licensed skydiver.
Honestly; for real. CSPA #C-3268 (Candian Sports Parachuting Association). Own my own sports parachuting rig (Vector3, Cyrpes2 AAD, 150 sq/ft canopy, PD-R 143 reserve). Canadian Big Way Record holder (102-person formation skydive). A few jumps from a hot air balloon, in addition to lots of jumps (850+) from little planes up to Skyvan/Sherpa-size tailgates, but never from a helo.

Anyway, Eizo's FG2421 arrives here in two days from now. Will need two weeks to test it properly before releasing a review that isn't a "me-too" copycat. Can't wait!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Wow. Even if you were joking, I should tell you that I'm a licensed skydiver.
> Honestly; for real. CSPA #C-3268 (Candian Sports Parachuting Association). Own my own sports parachuting rig (Vector3, Cyrpes2 AAD, 150 sq/ft canopy, PD-R 143 reserve). Canadian Big Way Record holder (102-person formation skydive). A few jumps from a hot air balloon, in addition to lots of jumps (850+) from little planes up to Skyvan/Sherpa-size tailgates, but never from a helo.
> 
> Anyway, Eizo's FG2421 arrives here in two days from now. Will need two weeks to test it properly before releasing a review that isn't a "me-too" copycat. Can't wait!


About the one "sport" I haven't gotten around to doing; jumping out of aircraft. Maybe this coming summer, if I can find the time.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Well, have good test done in my country, here it i s translated version http://www.purepc.pl/monitory/test_monitora_eizo_foris_fg2421_matryca_va_i_240_hz
> In short
> - ghosting in 240hz mode, iff off no artifacts
> - 89% sRGB coverage
> - 12,5 -19ms input lag, and it is 19 in Turbo, 240Hz mode...
> - color shifting(blacks) on angles(but who cares if u r gamer u sit front of it!), and gamma...ah, c it yourself..., some clouding, brighter cloud in right upper corner, tends blueish
> - no wall mount!!! holes
> 
> I just don't know if it is worth my money...


That input lag is sub par. That's unfortunate.

Anyone know if that color coverage is good or not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I have one. I don't see any clouding or blue tint. I also don't see brighter areas. I do see a little colour shift but as you said...
> 
> Also the input lag, I just played 3 hours of BF3 and an hour of Dirt 2 and I rocked. I did not notice bluring or input lag.


You need a point of reference to be able to notice input lag. If it seems equally responsive to another 120HZ monitor or CRT, then it's fine.


----------



## barcode71

Someone start a EIZO club thread?

I placed the order for mine around noon today, should be here by Friday.

Man I'm going to miss the remote on my FS2333.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Too bad they don't have 27" model of this monitor


People generally sit 1.5ft - 2.25ft away from their monitor, that's assuming they're sitting in a upright position with correct posture. I sit 2ft 2inches away from mine (yes, I measured) so a 58cm (22.8in) monitor is actually the perfect size for gaming. 27" is too big, especially for FPS. Don't get me wrong I have a CrossOver 27Q (2560x1440) and a LG 27" EB2742, 3 monitor setup. I use the CrossOver mainly for movies and the LG displays all my gadgets, temps and other misc. info.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Well, have good test done in my country, here it i s translated version http://www.purepc.pl/monitory/test_monitora_eizo_foris_fg2421_matryca_va_i_240_hz
> In short
> - ghosting in 240hz mode, iff off no artifacts
> - 89% sRGB coverage
> - 12,5 -19ms input lag, and it is 19 in Turbo, 240Hz mode...
> - color shifting(blacks) on angles(but who cares if u r gamer u sit front of it!), and gamma...ah, c it yourself..., some clouding, brighter cloud in right upper corner, tends blueish
> - no wall mount!!! holes
> 
> I just don't know if it is worth my money...


Where/how did they come up with almost 19ms on input lag?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Wow. Even if you were joking, I should tell you that I'm a licensed skydiver.


Never been skydiving myself, but I've had plenty of people jump out the back. I prefer being strapped into a perfectly good aircraft myself lol.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That input lag is sub par. That's unfortunate.
> 
> Anyone know if that color coverage is good or not?
> You need a point of reference to be able to notice input lag. If it seems equally responsive to another 120HZ monitor or CRT, then it's fine.


Samsung SA750D 120hz, Panasonic Plasma.


----------



## Dcode

You should all follow the thread on HardForum. I have serious cross hatching issues and discolouration around the edges on darker shades:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1788465&page=19

The colours are decent though, black levels and contrast are amazing. Between my VP2770 and my iPhone I could not tell any differences between the shades of colours. Viewing angles are good and probably better than my VP2770 due to its IPS glow. Gamma shift is a problem though. 240Hz is great, no motion blur but there is overshot trails and ghosting on darker scenes. The indoor areas on the first Far Cry reproduce it best. Overall build quality is good, cabinet has a depth of quality and solidity about it.

I want to like this monitor and I would like to keep it but the cross hatching and discolouration around the edges are a big no no.

For £440 I expected better quality.


----------



## Dcode

Forgot to add that input lag is not an issue on this monitor so take the reviews with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Samsung SA750D 120hz, Panasonic Plasma.


Okay, I guess the review probably just had some stupid testing method. I don't really trust most reviews when they give out input lag values. The only one that seems legit is Prad.de, who uses an oscilloscope to test it.


----------



## barcode71

If any of you live in California and is planning on ordering from PCNation, heads up.

I spoke to someone at PCNation today and apparently their only distributor that has any in stock is in California which means they'll have to apply sales tax on top of the original $585.85.

I went ahead and cancelled my order from PCNation and reordering from Amazon since I have around $110 worth of Amazon points, that should cover the sales tax and chip a little of the total price.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> You should all follow the thread on HardForum. I have serious cross hatching issues and discolouration around the edges on darker shades:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1788465&page=19
> 
> The colours are decent though, black levels and contrast are amazing. Between my VP2770 and my iPhone I could not tell any differences between the shades of colours. Viewing angles are good and probably better than my VP2770 due to its IPS glow. Gamma shift is a problem though. 240Hz is great, no motion blur but there is overshot trails and ghosting on darker scenes. The indoor areas on the first Far Cry reproduce it best. Overall build quality is good, cabinet has a depth of quality and solidity about it.
> 
> I want to like this monitor and I would like to keep it but the *cross hatching and discolouration* around the edges are a big no no.
> 
> For £440 I expected better quality.


Has anyone else received their FG2421? Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## HonoredShadow

Read the thread Dcode mentioned. You will have your question answered.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> You should all follow the thread on HardForum. I have serious cross hatching issues and discolouration around the edges on darker shades:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1788465&page=19
> 
> The colours are decent though, black levels and contrast are amazing. Between my VP2770 and my iPhone I could not tell any differences between the shades of colours. Viewing angles are good and probably better than my VP2770 due to its IPS glow. Gamma shift is a problem though. 240Hz is great, no motion blur but there is overshot trails and ghosting on darker scenes. The indoor areas on the first Far Cry reproduce it best. Overall build quality is good, cabinet has a depth of quality and solidity about it.
> 
> I want to like this monitor and I would like to keep it but the cross hatching and discolouration around the edges are a big no no.
> 
> For £440 I expected better quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Has anyone else received their FG2421? Can anyone else confirm this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Read the thread Dcode mentioned. You will have your question answered.


Yea, things aren't actually looking too good for this display based off that threat. It seems the overall quality on this particular model is extremely hit and miss....

Makes me a bit uneasy.


----------



## CallsignVega

All of the review sites have been pretty positive about the display, so I'll reserve judgment until mine come in on Friday. I'll also have three, so I will be able to report quality control issues better than most. Not that I don't value regular users input, sometimes it isn't the best information.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All of the review sites have been pretty positive about the display, so I'll reserve judgment until mine come in on Friday. I'll also have three, so I will be able to report quality control issues better than most. Not that I don't value regular users input, sometimes it isn't the best information.


Well, in the thread one person had an amazing display, it was essentially perfect. Another person ordered 3 and one was terrible....and then you had a number of people with general issues.

My concern with the reviews is if Eizo went and hand picked the best of the best of the best, and got those sent out. Which is actually why I am waiting on your displays to show up, as you went retail and 3. So if there are any major issues in production and quality, hopefully you will see that.

Yes, you are my guinea pig.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yes, you are my guinea pig.


I feel used.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yes, you are my guinea pig.


I feel used.


----------



## Dcode

I'll take that back about the viewing angles, the VP2770 is far superior in that respect.

Had a friend come over and check it out, instantly he noticed the discoloration around the edges of the display.


----------



## burningrave101

Just ordered one of these today from MacMall for $575 with free 2 day shipping. Was looking for a new gaming monitor to try out with my PS4 when it gets here.


----------



## lockdown571

Just got mine from Amazon. I'm coming from a 27" 120 Hz Acer HN274H (TN panel of course). I started with FlatpanelHD's settings and made some minor adjustments from there (it looked too red and the brightness was a bit too low for my tastes)*. Overall impressions:

Pros:
-240 Hz mode is indeed great. It's not dramatically better than my 120 Hz Acer, but it is still noticeably better and more CRT-like. I put Battlefield 3 on low so I could reach 100-120 fps, and motion looked virtually perfect.
-Black levels are greatly improved over my Acer
-Color reproduction better than the Acer
-The matte coating is a good compromise between glossy and really smudgy matte coatings
-Non-reflective bezel with real buttons!

Cons:
-Stuck pixel. Fortunately it's only visible on a blue background, and it's off to the right. It will probably be impossible to notice under normal circumstances. Running pixel fixer now, but I've never had much luck with those. Probably not enough reason to send it back.
-NO VESA.** I knew this buying it obviously, but still incredibly annoying. Seriously, would it have been that hard for them to add four screw holes? The back of the monitor looks really cool, but how much time am I going to spend looking at the back? I'm getting desperate looking at solutions like this, but that adds cost, and I'm not sure you can entirely detach the stand.
-Very expensive, but I guess there's nothing else on the market like it
-Blacks seem a bit crushed right now, although I may need to do some more tweaking*
-Color not dramatically better than my Acer, although again I probably need to do more tweaking
-Stepping down from 27" to 23.5" was more dramatic than I anticipated

Overall, I'm fairly pleased with it. It's basically perfect for video games (although you'll probably want a beefy graphics card to really appreciate it), and I think we can stop going on about how CRTs are still better than LCDs. Disappointed about the stuck pixel obviously and probably more annoyed about the lack of VESA than anything. I also probably paid way too much money for it, but hey it's all there is right now.

*EDIT: FlatpanelHD's settings are actually pretty spot on with 240 Hz mode off (which is what they said anyway). 240 Hz mode seems to throw off the gamma a little and cause slight black crush (and greatly decreases brightness which you can compensate for by setting brightness to 100). It's not terrible, but you're probably going to want to keep 240 Hz mode off for general use for optimal picture quality. Mercifully, there are two custom user modes right next to each other, so it's pretty easy to switch back and forth (two button press).

**EDIT 2: Turns out it's pretty trivial to VESA mount (with some minor limitations). See here!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon.


Did you get it direct from Amazon themselves or one of their associated vendors? I never saw it in stock for Amazon proper.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Just ordered one of these today from MacMall for $575 with free 2 day shipping. Was looking for a new gaming monitor to try out with my PS4 when it gets here.


You know that the PS4 won't be able to display 120 frames per second, making a 120Hz monitor somewhat pointless, right?


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Did you get it direct from Amazon themselves or one of their associated vendors? I never saw it in stock for Amazon proper.


Unfortunately no. From Beach Audio.


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Well, in the thread one person had an amazing display, it was essentially perfect.


No, look at my answer there. This guy re-uploaded the original test picture instead of a picture of his screen displaying it.

I suspected this directly when I saw such a perfect result, it couldn't be true. I suspected even more when I saw his supposed picture of his screen was a png as the original test pattern.
So I checked the size of both and they were also the same, and I compared both with hex editor to be sure, the files are 100% identical.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> I'll take that back about the viewing angles, the VP2770 is far superior in that respect.
> 
> Had a friend come over and check it out, instantly he noticed the discoloration around the edges of the display.


What background/tool did you use to check for discolouration?


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> What background/tool did you use to check for discolouration?


I can see the "discoloration" he's talking about on mine (mostly seen with solid dark colors such as the borders on this forum). Looks like a backlight uniformity issue. It's noticeable but not very dramatic. Honestly doesn't bother me much, but again we're talking about a $600 display.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> I can see the "discoloration" he's talking about on mine (mostly seen with solid dark colors such as the borders on this forum). Looks like a backlight uniformity issue. It's noticeable but not very dramatic. Honestly doesn't bother me much, but again we're talking about a $600 display.


I hope you realize that people can also spell it discolouration. It just depends on where you are from...


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> I can see the "discoloration" he's talking about on mine (mostly seen with solid dark colors such as the borders on this forum). Looks like a backlight uniformity issue. It's noticeable but not very dramatic. Honestly doesn't bother me much, but again we're talking about a $600 display.


We have all this technology yet still so many who are ignorant.

Not that I'm English but just to rub it in, tyre, litre, licence, flavour, organise, aluminium, aeroplane&#8230;


----------



## gzboli

Pretty sure he didn't use those quotes the way you two think he did.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Pretty sure he didn't use those quotes the way you two think he did.


I see where you're coming from. I'm such a pessimist though.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> What background/tool did you use to check for discolouration?


I just had RO 2 running when he came in and noticed it straight away.


----------



## Terepin

Can this monitor run at 60Hz?


----------



## Dcode

Yes


----------



## Hefner

Such disappointing results from most reviews and reactions so far. I've been wanting to purchase this monitor, I even sold my BenQ XL2411T to be able to afford it. However, based on the general response I will not be buying this monitor. Theses kind of issues should not be present in a monitor of this price regardless of how innovating it is.

I guess I'll wait for g-sync.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I did make a blunder didn't I! No idea how I did that.

Any way, I have taken another picture. Sadly its only in a dark room in the day with the EIZO light on.


----------



## ridebird

I can confirm the lightbleed in the edges issue. It is not visible for me in absolute black circumstance - anything but that though and top, right, bottom and left all light up like its christmas. It is VERY visible and impossible to unsee once you have noticed it. Looks ******* terrible.

I have ordered service and expect to get mine replaced for a perfect one immidiately. Until then though - do not buy this screen. There seems to be quality control issues.

No tools needed on my screen - check out this lovely backlight:
http://i.imgur.com/6nj8c08.jpg

****ty phone pic, but brightness here is 32 and colors are a bit desatured. Gamma 2.4 though, but it looks similar on 2.2. Turbo 240 on/off is no difference. Contrast enhancer is not on.

Played about four hours of DOTA 2 as well and I couldn't figure out why the sides of the screens were so foggy. Was it always like this? I know realize it was the bleed. By the way, when I grip the bottom of the casing for the monitor around the screen, it is basically loose. It is not firmly set on the screen. These were rushed out.


----------



## PCM2

So are you suggesting that your monitor has very poor uniformity for near-black shades, but not black itself? That is quite unusual and it will be interesting to have a further (colorimteric) analysis done on this to ascertain at what grey levels the weaknesses lie. How do you have the monitor connected up? I'd love to look at this myself, but EIZO aren't being very responsive for me on the PR side here in the UK.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terepin*
> 
> Can this monitor run at 60Hz?


Correction:

Can this monitor run STROBED (blanking) at 60 hz? (thus basically making it "120 hz turbo" (which will help some 60 FPS applications like arcade emulators....)


----------



## ridebird

Displayport, 120hz, etc. Could try with a DVI and see if that helps I guess, but I highly doubt it. At work now though.

Fully black actually shows up as fully back even at the edges, or so far I have seen. It did seem like the issue got worse this morning however. Near black, well, basically anything that is not pitch black nor bright white has the effect quite clearly. It is extremely clear against brown-ish, green-ish and dark blue-ish colors, basically somewhat near black.

I tried the youtube backlight bleed test and it is 100% solid pitch black (quite impressive black really). No issues there. Yeah, it's really weird to say the least.. You would expect the bleeding to be extra clear on pitch black, but it is as if the screen "shuts down" and simply displays nothing when it is pitch black.


----------



## Dcode

So we have confirmed the issues with the bleeding edges but can we please inspect for cross hatching?


----------



## ridebird

I haven't seen any - although I am a bit unclear with the concept of crosshatching. I will inspect for crosshatching when I get home. Googled for it, and I assume it's the striped lines vertically?

Anyway, received a call from Eizo now. They said some edge lightbleeding is a tendency for this panel and "normal" - would be cool of reviews said that/if they didn't send golden samples - but that mine was rather extreme and would be exchanged as long as they could reproduce the error. So getting a UPS strip, sending it in and hopefully getting a new, fixed, one.


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hope you realize that people can also spell it discolouration. It just depends on where you are from...


Sorry, I should have been more clear. What I meant is that I wouldn't call it discoloration per se, but rather a decrease in brightness at the edges. Really just semantics.

Also, I don't notice it much with white or black backgrounds. I seem to notice it more with the borders on this forum than anything.


----------



## jameyscott

No need to apologize. I'm really the one at fault for assuming ill intent.


----------



## Svarog

Doubt i'm gonna have all these corner lighting issues since i most likely wont come above 20% brightness.

I'm using my current EV2436W at only 12,5% Brightness which already pretty bright in a dark room.

With a bit of luck it gets send out today.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Such disappointing results from most reviews


Disappointing results from review sites? Actually, the most critical review (Polish) gave it a 4.5 out of 5 rating.


----------



## ridebird

I'm at 32% brightness. Gone down to 20%. No difference.

The issue is not with brightness, rather the corner bleeding is a lot more visible the darker the screen is. If you're running it at 100% brightness I doubt you see it much. I didn't see it too bad when I had it at 52%. At 32 and 25, it is blindingly obvious. It's a construction error with either a faulty casing or a ****ty panel. Regardless you can't do anything about it yourself, it's simply bad quality control.


----------



## Gregix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Correction:
> 
> Can this monitor run STROBED (blanking) at 60 hz? (thus basically making it "120 hz turbo" (which will help some 60 FPS applications like arcade emulators....)


Nope
It only works on 120Hz. Can't do lower, bcoz used controller wont let do it.
More info (already gave link) is here: http://translate.google.pl/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmva.pl%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D26%26t%3D1269&act=url


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Nope
> It only works on 120Hz. Can't do lower, bcoz used controller wont let do it.
> More info (already gave link) is here: http://translate.google.pl/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmva.pl%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D26%26t%3D1269&act=url


French review said strobe could be used either @120hz & 60hz after they tried
Not a very renowned review site though.
People interested in this may look after blurbuster review as this is something they said they want to verify.


----------



## Pantsu

Yeah Turbo240 is available @60 Hz. It might be cause some flickering issues though.


----------



## kantxcape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Disappointing results from review sites? Actually, the most critical review (Polish) gave it a 4.5 out of 5 rating.


Vega, i have a Samsung S27A950D, will i notice a big difference if i get the Eizo?


----------



## Gregix

Seems not usable in 60hz...according to Tftcentral,
So...not for consoles (unless, ps4/x1 will have DP, don't know, don't care







)


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kantxcape*
> 
> Vega, i have a Samsung S27A950D, will i notice a big difference if i get the Eizo?


I have a SA750D which is the same panel. The difference is amazing. Better colours, much better motion and the black level is so deep and dark compared to the Samsung. The Samsung is grey/black. Horrible black level.


----------



## lockdown571

Here's the backlight bleed on mine. Only look at left edge. The change in brightness in the Y axis is just from the picture. Otherwise this is a pretty accurate depiction of the bleeding at the edge of the monitor (edit: on second thought the picture actually accentuates it a bit). Pretty subtle, but there. It doesn't seem nearly as bad as what ridebird is seeing on his.

You can also see the reflectivity of the coating in this pic (bright window behind me). It really seems somewhere between matte and glossy. Almost too reflective for my tastes, but I think it's tolerable.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kantxcape*
> 
> Vega, i have a Samsung S27A950D, will i notice a big difference if i get the Eizo?


Oh yes! (And I really like the Samsung Ultra Clear line).

Just got done reading the great TFTCentral review. They really liked it. Can't wait to get mine tomorrow!


----------



## mdrejhon

My FG2421 has arrived [Twitter]. Review on Blur Busters by end of month.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> My FG2421 has arrived [Twitter]. Review on Blur Busters by end of month.


Great!


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> My FG2421 has arrived [Twitter]. Review on Blur Busters by end of month.


I eagerly await the result!


----------



## 95birdman

Is this really going to be SO much better than the ASUS VG248QE? Considering the price..


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> Is this really going to be SO much better than the ASUS VG248QE? Considering the price..


As far as motion goes, I don't think it's dramatically better than my Acer hn274h. The only thing dramatically better is the black level performance. So I wouldn't expect a world of difference in motion if you're coming from another 120 HZ display. Sensitivity to motion blur probably varies greatly from person to person though.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> People play other games besides Crysis 3 and Metro: LL.
> I'd be surprised if you couldn't push something like CS:GO or TF2 [email protected]
> 
> And this monitor can only draw 120 fps, it is after all, a 120hz monitor. The 240hz is just a marketing gimmick.


the 240Hz permit the creation of a real black frame so you'll have a lighboost effect without its defects.

Then its not only marketing, 240fps not possible because not exist any dedicated cable or connection but there are advantages by this tecnology.

In addiction there is the fact that its a VA not crap TN and have a real semy glare coating not horrible dirty coating like Asus or medium by Benq.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> Is this really going to be SO much better than the ASUS VG248QE? Considering the price..


Well, you have to admit that the VG248QE has pretty bad color. I think the VA panel will be most of the difference.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> Is this really going to be SO much better than the ASUS VG248QE? Considering the price..


Quoting that picture isn't relevant. The motion clarity increase of the strobing backlight is not possible with those static camera shots. They even explain so in the paragraph underneath.


----------



## CallsignVega

I will be posting my testing of the Eizo on the main strobing thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/0_20

Thing's are looking good!


----------



## kantxcape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I will be posting my testing of the Eizo on the main strobing thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/0_20
> 
> Thing's are looking good!


Can't wait!


----------



## CallsignVega

My review of the Eizo is live:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1760_20#post_21155876


----------



## hollowtek

Defininite could use true 240... That would be groundbreaking tech in computer gaming and could make me break my bank...


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, you have to admit that the VG248QE has pretty bad color. I think the VA panel will be most of the difference.


Asus and Benq are crap TN with hard dirty ag-coating, lose contrast and have gamma regolation problem and evident color banding + flickering and hightest minimum brightness


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My review of the Eizo is live:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1760_20#post_21155876


Thanks a lot for the review.

I'm looking forward getting mine, should be next week, it will replace my current EIZO EV2436W. I will be replacing it because of IPS Glow and blacks. I came from an EIZO S2231W which was S-PVA with CCFl backlighting and going IPS felt like a big downgrade : /


----------



## lockdown571

I have fantastic news. It's actually completely trivial to removed the stand and VESA mount the monitor. The limitation is that *only two of the four VESA screw holes are available*.

It's very easy to do, and doesn't require you to dismantle the case. There's a piece of plastic on the back part of the monitor where the stand connects to the monitor. It flexes and comes off easily. Unscrew the three screws to remove the stand, and the two screw holes on the sides are perfectly spaced for a VESA mount.

Considering you are only using the bottom of the four VESA screws, it's not perfectly stable. However, considering the monitor itself is light and I don't plan on constantly swinging it around all the time, I think it's more than adequate. These are after all the same screw holes used to support the monitor when it's attached to the stand. If I bump the top of the monitor with my hand, it shakes about as much as my properly mounted Acer HN247H. What I mean is I don't think the monitor is going anywhere. I put a piece of paper between the glossy back and the mount just to avoid scratches. As a bonus the EIZO logo isn't covered up at all! Overall I'm very happy. Here's a pic:


----------



## CallsignVega

Yup, mentioned this in my review. Although it may not be the most stable. Thete are also a couple more screws that can be used if you don't mind drilling some custom holes in your vesa plate.


----------



## lockdown571

Been playing with the software that comes with the monitor (fyi, you need to plug in the USB cable). Pretty cool! You can have it switch user modes based on what applications launch. So, I can tell it to switch turbo mode on when I launch a game and have it switch turbo off mode when I exit the game and go back to Chrome. Now I don't even have to press any buttons!


----------



## ridebird

18 ms is not noticeable unless you are competing at the absolute highest levels of e-sports and you can't have any disadvantage. I think you'll be fine if world class CS GO teams can use this screen with no issues.

I noticed no lag at all and found it much more responsive then my IPS (u2311) that supposedly has 10ms of input lag.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ridebird*
> 
> 18 ms is not noticeable unless you are competing at the absolute highest levels of e-sports and you can't have any disadvantage. I think you'll be fine if world class CS GO teams can use this screen with no issues.
> 
> I noticed no lag at all and found it much more responsive then my IPS (u2311) that supposedly has 10ms of input lag.


18ms not noticable? Put it side by side with a 1ms tn panel and you'll notice. Especially in twitch shooters where milliseconds actually matter this is going to be a turnoff.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ridebird*
> 
> 18 ms is not noticeable unless you are competing at the absolute highest levels of e-sports and you can't have any disadvantage. I think you'll be fine if world class CS GO teams can use this screen with no issues.
> 
> I noticed no lag at all and found it much more responsive then my IPS (u2311) that supposedly has 10ms of input lag.


Sponsored or not, this screen has gotten a lot of people excited, notable people, for a reason. I honestly believe too that 18ms of input lag is not noticeable unless you play at highly competitive e-sports level.


----------



## ridebird

I don't notice 18 ms of input lag, no. Sure, the Asus 144hz has 2ms of input lag. If you can feel the difference between them - I assume you are playing Quake/UT - you should probably stick to a CRT.

Personally I am not that sensitive to input lag as I've never really noticed it besides console games on poorer HDTVs.


----------



## CallsignVega

Well honestly, the panel only as ~13ms electronics lag. The extra lag comes from back light strobing. It has to wait for the pixel to settle before it strobes. So all strobing panels will have some sort of delay. Also, a non-strobing display like a 120-144Hz TN in non-Lightboost mode, you have to view all of the pixel transitions. So even if your favorite panel say only has 5ms input lag, viewing the transitions and your brain interpreting the blurred result versus perfect motion clarity of strobing delays your reaction further. So the difference isn't as great as you would think.

Personally, I would take the perfect motion clarity with a slightly longer delay over blurred less delay. If you want the best of both worlds, you need to go out and buy a FW900, before they are all extinct.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> 18ms not noticable? Put it side by side with a 1ms tn panel and you'll notice. Especially in twitch shooters where milliseconds actually matter this is going to be a turnoff.


Ahhhahahaha.
http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Lindsay-Lohan-Spits-Out-Drink.gif

Apparently old sport you have not seen an Ezio FG2421 in action


----------



## Gregix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> 18ms not noticable? Put it side by side with a 1ms tn panel and you'll notice. Especially in twitch shooters where milliseconds actually matter this is going to be a turnoff.


y, sure, here is ur 1ms panel

forgot to add, 6bit only panel with visible banding, etc, etc...damn, this is TN!!!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With EIZO you actually get headshots!! with others you won't!!


Thank you for explaining what that picture means. I was very confused when I saw it...

EDIT: I just bought a used Asus off craigslist (second one) I don't know the model number off the top of my head because it's at home. It is only 60mhz and I don't think I can OC it, however it's 2ms response time is a HUGE difference coming from my 8ms Acer. I mean monumental, colossal, gargantuan, it was the first thing I noticed. I bought a second Asus because my 1st one I got very cheap, and it was a nice 300+$ model. I loved the colors on it, but never played on it much, gave it to my brother because he was using a 19" (Asus was 24" I think).

When I got the new monitor, I noticed the colors looked fuller and more like an LCD than an LED, but the response time was really the biggest difference. I would love to play on a 120mhz monitor with 2ms response time and see how THAT feels.


----------



## Deadboy90

Having never seen anything over a 60hz panel I have no idea what to expect with this.


----------



## Gregix

Well I guess, this is something like talk with blind about colours...


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Thank you for explaining what that picture means. I was very confused when I saw it...
> 
> EDIT: I just bought a used Asus off craigslist (second one) I don't know the model number off the top of my head because it's at home. It is only 60mhz and I don't think I can OC it, however it's 2ms response time is a HUGE difference coming from my 8ms Acer. I mean monumental, colossal, gargantuan, it was the first thing I noticed. I bought a second Asus because my 1st one I got very cheap, and it was a nice 300+$ model. I loved the colors on it, but never played on it much, gave it to my brother because he was using a 19" (Asus was 24" I think).
> 
> When I got the new monitor, I noticed the colors looked fuller and more like an LCD than an LED, but the response time was really the biggest difference. I would love to play on a 120mhz monitor with 2ms response time and see how THAT feels.


I was making a sarcastic remark, not explaining the picture. DERRRR


----------



## LDV617

Same goes to you..


----------



## CallsignVega

If anyone is interested in knowing what these babies look like in Surround:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1820_20#post_21173198


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing what these babies look like in Surround:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1820_20#post_21173198


How soon till we see a debezel?


----------



## HonoredShadow

I'm seeing a lot of ghosting across the entire screen with or without 240hz mode in Team Fortress 2 and Farcry 3 even at 120fps. Is this normal? The whole screen will ghost up as I turn.


----------



## hatlesschimp

the color looks good in Vegas photo.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HonoredShadow

The monitor is packed up and ready to go back. Bluring did not happen so much in BF3/4 but it did happen a little. The above mentioned games however. Wow. So much total screen blurring. Major ghosting across the entire screen until I stopped turning.

On a side note. I have just plugged in my Samsung SA750D again. Wow the colours don't look half bad actually! The blacks are not as good and reflections are a little distracting but I have red back again! Red on this panel compared to the Eizo is much better.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

PSA - For all the UK peeps who are lusting over this monitor and maybe wanna get one? Overclockers UK are now stocking them, well pre-order now available anyways:-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-004-EO&groupid=17&catid=510


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> The monitor is packed up and ready to go back. Bluring did not happen so much in BF3/4 but it did happen a little. The above mentioned games however. Wow. So much total screen blurring. Major ghosting across the entire screen until I stopped turning.
> 
> On a side note. I have just plugged in my Samsung SA750D again. Wow the colours don't look half bad actually! The blacks are not as good and reflections are a little distracting but I have red back again! Red on this panel compared to the Eizo is much better.


You do know that there are TWO 240 hz modes, right? You probably had frame doubling on instead of backlight strobing, which means the monitor was not the problem


----------



## HonoredShadow

Thought you could not switch between them. How did you do that then? I thought there was only 240hz on or off.

That's all I saw in the menu. I knew there were 2 non 240hz modes but I understood it was automatic not manual choice.

Like I had said previous, I had already factory reset the monitor.


----------



## senna89

then ..... there are ghosting even with this model ?
evident ?


----------



## Svarog

Got mine today and it's horrible.

- Really bad bleeding on the right side.
- Stuck Red Pixel.
- Poor black uniformity.

Mfd = 2013-10-01


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Got mine today and it's horrible.
> 
> - Really bad bleeding on the right side.
> - Stuck Red Pixel.
> - Poor black uniformity.
> 
> Mfd = 2013-10-01


ok but motion smoothness ?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> ok but motion smoothness ?


Didn't really test that.

I fired up Skyrim (with ENB) to check the bleeding ingame, which was enough for me to pack it up again. I did move around a bit and noticed some ghosting, but that was mainly noticable around the edges. Seemed like the Edge Bleeding enhanced it.

(Was at 60 Hz, forgot to set at 120 Hz in Windows)

It did feel smoother than on my current EV2436W tho. Which is better quality wise compared to the FG2421, the only thing that bothers me is IPS Glow.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Didn't really test that.
> 
> I fired up Skyrim (with ENB) to check the bleeding ingame, which was enough for me to pack it up again. I did move around a bit and noticed some ghosting, but that was mainly noticable around the edges. Seemed like the Edge Bleeding enhanced it.
> 
> (Was at 60 Hz, forgot to set at 120 Hz in Windows)
> 
> It did feel smoother than on my current EV2436W tho. Which is better quality wise compared to the FG2421, the only thing that bothers me is IPS Glow.


some ghost comparable to other gaming monitors like VG248QE or XL2420T/TE ?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> some ghost comparable to other gaming monitors like VG248QE or XL2420T/TE ?


Don't know the only other monitor i own is my current EIZO EV2436W and i never noticed Ghosting.


----------



## Rickles

Now on Newegg I am still holding off.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Now on Newegg I am still holding off.


I been adviced the CX240, but i want to see it in person as it's IPS aswell. I don't want to end up with IPS Glow again.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> I been adviced the CX240, but i want to see it in person as it's IPS aswell. I don't want to end up with IPS Glow again.


That monitor is not intended for gaming, and really isn't a direct compare. We had those at my previous job, and they are nice displays. They have a polarizer which does eliminate some of the glow, but it is still present. The calibrated contrast ratio is pretty weak, and really can't compare with a decent VA panel. I can't comment on its ability in games as it was primarily used for color correct work. It also has the issue of noisiness which is well document on the web. This is certainly noticeable in person and can be very distracting depending on how tolerant you are. My FG2421 seems to have a much more pleasant picture overall, but will not be nearly as color accurate of course. The contrast ratio makes a huge difference in day to day usage though.


----------



## 95birdman

This is one of the hardest decisions I feel like I've ever had to make regarding a computer.... 1) Get the VG248QE and later install G-Sync when it comes out, or get the FG2421 now.. OR wait til the EIZO drops a bit in price and continue dealing with my motion blur filled but pretty LG IPS236V.. Damn it. I'm back and forth every DAY.


----------



## BerserkerX86

If I'm not wrong, the 240hz mode runs at 800x600 instead of 1080p due to the max bandwidth on displayport/DVI-D


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BerserkerX86*
> 
> If I'm not wrong, the 240hz mode runs at 800x600 instead of 1080p due to the max bandwidth on displayport/DVI-D


You are wrong. It runs at 1080p, also the 240hz isn't actual 240hz. It's 120hz with backlight strobing which makes it seem like 240hz.

They took a weird marketing approach imo.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Got mine today and it's horrible.
> 
> - Really bad bleeding on the right side.
> - Stuck Red Pixel.
> - Poor black uniformity.
> 
> Mfd = 2013-10-01


You may want to try the IPS FS2333. Comes with remote! I got mine from Amazon for ~$400 (after I applied $67 worth of Amazon points)


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> You may want to try the IPS FS2333. Comes with remote! I got mine from Amazon for ~$400 (after I applied $67 worth of Amazon points)


Makes no sense because that's also IPS with IPS Glow like my current EV2436W. And i don't need a remote.

I need a 24 Inch S-PVA Panel with CCFL Backlighting.


----------



## Fleat

My monitor was purchased through ShopBLT & drop shipped directly from Eizo NA. I ordered the day they hit NA.
Mfd. 2013.10.04

I spent some time last night calibrating my display. I calibrated multiple times using the i1 Display Profiler software, and also utilized ChromaPure.

*The Good*
- Panel uniformity is almost perfect & verified by my i1 profiler panel quality testing
--> No noticeable backlight bleeding or edge bleed at all
--> No clouding
- Perfect 120 luminance
- White balance across the panel is almost perfect
- Colors calibrated out to 6521k without LUT which is VERY good
- 240hz calibration results were very similar with very little variance
- No noticeable motion blurring or artifacts visible during gameplay

*The Bad*
- Calibrated contrast ratio is 3269:1
--> I couldn't seem to get anywhere near what most review sites were getting for contrast ratio
- Noticeable trailing in 240hz on 2d images (does not effect 99% of games - noticeable in UFO test)
- Probably specific to me, but I have felt a bit of input lag in BF4
--> Input lag could be related to the monitor or another portion of my setup

This monitor was a great purchase for me, but I am a bit disappointed about the contrast ratio. I am going to borrow a Spyder4Elite from LastLegion to verify that my i1 Display Pro (III) is accurately portraying the contrast ratio.


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> This is one of the hardest decisions I feel like I've ever had to make regarding a computer.... 1) Get the VG248QE and later install G-Sync when it comes out, or get the FG2421 now.. *OR wait til the EIZO drops a bit in price and continue dealing with my motion blur* filled but pretty LG IPS236V.. Damn it. I'm back and forth every DAY.


I have made that choice. I expect the eizo price to drop up to 100€ in less than a year (fs2333 went from 290 to 250€ in that time frame). This will also let the time to check how interesting g-sync is, if amd makes something similar, if fg2421 improves over time, if cheaper clones come out etc. Too expensive and too important flaw to hurry imho.


----------



## mastrgrnr

Iam fully looking forward to this display. Eizo is awesome in general, and when they do stuff they do it right. This should also help upcoming consoles a bit because theyshould be capable of driving higher frames-per-second, because even on plasmas with very little motion blur, consoles always look blurry to me with PS3 and Xbox 360 due to lower FPS. Or I always saw the dreaded "double frame" issue where it looked like two consecutive frames were just sort of slightly moved twin frame images.
Not only do you get 120 fps without worrying about hacking resolutions in your video card control panel, but you get full 240hz up scaling with limited input lag impact, AND you get a blinky/lightboost mode without needing extra utilities..


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastrgrnr*
> 
> Iam fully looking forward to this display. Eizo is awesome in general, and when they do stuff they do it right. This should also help upcoming consoles a bit because theyshould be capable of driving higher frames-per-second, because even on plasmas with very little motion blur, consoles always look blurry to me with PS3 and Xbox 360 due to lower FPS. Or I always saw the dreaded "double frame" issue where it looked like two consecutive frames were just sort of slightly moved twin frame images.
> Not only do you get 120 fps without worrying about hacking resolutions in your video card control panel, but you get full 240hz up scaling with limited input lag impact, AND you get a blinky/lightboost mode without needing extra utilities..


I was also looking forward to it, but in the end it was worse than my current EV2436W.

The uniformity on mine was really horrible.

It's really hit an miss with this one, and far from the EIZO Quality i'm used to.


----------



## Arc0s

I hope when Amazon starts shipping them all the QC problems are solved and I get a good one.


----------



## ZeGermanB

Have you guys seen this vid?:






The input lag is really *dramatic*.







Looks like a no-go for FPS games.

Maybe someone could recreate the test with a cold & heated up display to confirm it?


----------



## Gregix

well that looks bad...
so im on "ill skip this purchase" team...
damn I wish we have SED tech screens...crt like tech with thicknes of lcd....


----------



## CallsignVega

I wouldn't call 18-19ms "dramatic" input lag. Tested by two web sites with oscilloscopes. It is only 7-10ms slower than regular Lightboost monitors. I'd wager 99.9% of people couldn't tell the difference in a A-B test. Once you get 30-40ms+ input lag, that is dramatic.


----------



## ZeGermanB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wouldn't call 18-19ms "dramatic" input lag. Tested by two web sites with oscilloscopes. It is only 7-10ms slower than regular Lightboost monitors. I'd wager 99.9% of people couldn't tell the difference in a A-B test. Once you get 30-40ms+ input lag, that is dramatic.


Well, I am not talking about measured +/- milliseconds, it's a pretty clear *side-by-side comparison* with a visible difference in input lag that *everybody with eyeballs can see*, even more when you click the pause button. At 0:23 seconds f.e. the BenQ is even 2 "boxes" ahead of the Eizo (in 240Hz Turbo mode), in non Turbo mode it's around 1.5 "boxes".









Obviously not really "dramatic" for RTS gamers, but for FPS games it means you get shot around corners & by popping up enemies behind cover, with less time to react. And you most likely get some trouble at shooting moving targets, esp. for sniping.

The visual quality of the Eizo is really *superb*, no question. Love the blacks & deep colors. But this is really a drawback for me & makes me think twice. And the Lightboost2 screens aren't even out yet to compete with. Battle inside my head ...


----------



## CallsignVega

I still think the lag of the monitor is being over dramatized. Each of those blocks are 8.3ms. So if it's average 1.5x as what it looks like, that's a difference of 12.5ms. Remember, unless you are playing with something like a zero lag FW900 CRT, your LCD will have some input lag. LCD's will always have input lag, especially counting pixel transition speeds.

So take off the competing monitors input lag, and the 18-19ms of the Eizo is even less of a difference. I just watched the video you posted above. The difference is virtually insignificant. The most dramatic difference is how the picture quality destroys that other monitor.

Most people in high end FPS will be playing with a regular Lightboost monitor, and those average 7-10ms input lag. So 18-19 isn't a world of difference. Joining a server with a 40 ping versus opponents with a 50 ping already overcomes that small "deficit". People playing on non-strobing backlights monitor like in 144 Hz mode are even worse off. The blur that is associated with non-strobing backlight even at 144 Hz on a TN panel causes a slower reaction time than a strobing backlight monitor at the same input lag.

For those super competitive .001% playing professional FPS, I would be on a FW900 and not an LCD altogether. Certainly not a non-strobing back light LCD that may have low input lag, but bad motion clarity is a no-go.

Lightboost 2 screens should be interesting. But they aren't coming anytime soon and I highly doubt anything outside TN at 120+ Hz. TN just isn't worth it for a very tiny decrease in input lag. Not being an input lag apologist, as obviously zero input lag would be great. But when you put everything into perspective, it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## mutantmagnet

18 ms is acceptable. You could perform just frame commands in a fighting game with that much lag and those are far more demanding than twitch shooters.

The only bad remarks that concern is the ghosting issue because it has been commented on in pro reviews that it exists and it would get on my nerves. The cross hatching complaints would be a concern but I can change a lot of websites to use a non white back ground to mitigate everyday usage.


----------



## CallsignVega

Remember the ghosting is only really apparent on *some* types of images, and it does really well in other types of images. When combined in typical game viewing, the ghosting isn't that noticeable at all.

As for cross-hatching, yes my three have just a slight hint of it. Whether that is a complete deal breaker is up to you. The pro's of a semi-gloss coating are worth the trade-off IMO.


----------



## ZeGermanB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ... Joining a server with a 40 ping versus opponents with a 50 ping already overcomes that small "deficit" ...


Yea, you got a point there. I forgot, used the same arguement some days ago myself.









~18 miliseconds input lag is really not such a big deal, *IF* you look at it as server ping. Especially in games with crappy netcode (like BF3 & 4 *cough) it's just another variable added to the russian roulette hit detection, lol. *BUT* comparing input lag to server ping is just wrong. Input lag happens between mouse movement output & pixel output, resulting in a *slugish feeling* when you move your mouse. *You don't feel as connected to the monitor anymore*, pinpointing targets gets harder & you might even have to correct "mouse overshot" in twitchy situations (like in fast paced games like CS).

I think you can kinda recreate the input lag phenomenon with a mouse that allows different polling rates. Compare 125Hz to 250Hz or higher & move your mouse fast from left to right.

That said, in the end only the *complete package* counts & the best way is always to compare the screens side by side and then pick *your personal winner*.


----------



## CallsignVega

Well ya, I obviously was not saying the delay differences were exactly the same. Besides, most games today are of the CoD/BF4 variety. That tiny bit of extra input lag will make MUCH less of a difference than the "instant gib" super twitch games of yonder like Quake 1 / Thresh etc.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Most people in high end FPS will be playing with a regular Lightboost monitor, and those average 7-10ms input lag. So 18-19 isn't a world of difference. Joining a server with a 40 ping versus opponents with a 50 ping already overcomes that small "deficit".


It isn't about actual reaction time, it's about the feeling of the mouse. You want the latency to be as low as possible so that the mouse feels more connected to the movement you see on the screen.

I've not tried the monitor, so I don't know the actual effect that the 18ms has, nor do I know if that test was legit. at 18ms, I would expect it to be slightly noticeable. I seem to be able to notice a difference in feel between 260 and 160 FPS in Counter Strike. It's a slight difference in feel, but it seems like it's there.


----------



## l88bastar

You people are making a mountain out of a mole hill. The input lag on this display is a total non-factor and is barely, barely, barely perceptible compared to my Sony Fw900 Crt....seriously its not even worth mentioning let alone debating for page after page after page.


----------



## senna89

18ms with Turbo ON, disable it and you'll remove around 5ms of lag.


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peiler*
> 
> EIZO Foris FG2421
> 
> What do you think about the 240HZ new monitor?


Quote:


> converts 120 Hz input signals to 240 Hz


Basically they say "We took your 120fps and displayed that one frame twice"
This is a trap for catching foolish gamers


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It isn't about actual reaction time, it's about the feeling of the mouse. You want the latency to be as low as possible so that the mouse feels more connected to the movement you see on the screen.
> 
> I've not tried the monitor, so I don't know the actual effect that the 18ms has, nor do I know if that test was legit. at 18ms, I would expect it to be slightly noticeable. I seem to be able to notice a difference in feel between 260 and 160 FPS in Counter Strike. It's a slight difference in feel, but it seems like it's there.


I doubt that. If you have a 144Hz monitor, you will see 144fps max.
Quote:


> but it seems like it's there


No, there is no difference, you just make yourself believe, that there is one, because of dramatical fps difference


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I still think the lag of the monitor is being over dramatized. Each of those blocks are 8.3ms. So if it's average 1.5x as what it looks like, that's a difference of 12.5ms. Remember, unless you are playing with something like a zero lag FW900 CRT, your LCD will have some input lag. LCD's will always have input lag, especially counting pixel transition speeds.
> 
> So take off the competing monitors input lag, and the 18-19ms of the Eizo is even less of a difference. I just watched the video you posted above. The difference is virtually insignificant. The most dramatic difference is how the picture quality destroys that other monitor.
> 
> Most people in high end FPS will be playing with a regular Lightboost monitor, and those average 7-10ms input lag. So 18-19 isn't a world of difference. Joining a server with a 40 ping versus opponents with a 50 ping already overcomes that small "deficit". People playing on non-strobing backlights monitor like in 144 Hz mode are even worse off. The blur that is associated with non-strobing backlight even at 144 Hz on a TN panel causes a slower reaction time than a strobing backlight monitor at the same input lag.
> 
> For those super competitive .001% playing professional FPS, I would be on a FW900 and not an LCD altogether. Certainly not a non-strobing back light LCD that may have low input lag, but bad motion clarity is a no-go.
> 
> Lightboost 2 screens should be interesting. But they aren't coming anytime soon and I highly doubt anything outside TN at 120+ Hz. TN just isn't worth it for a very tiny decrease in input lag. Not being an input lag apologist, as obviously zero input lag would be great. But when you put everything into perspective, it isn't the end of the world.


only nvidia g-sync can give to the gamer the right monitor!

18ms are unacceptable for me!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> I doubt that. If you have a 144Hz monitor, you will see 144fps max.
> No, there is no difference, you just make yourself believe, that there is one, because of dramatical fps difference


Well, when you turn V-sync on, you are still seeing the exact same number of frames, but it's unplayably laggy.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> only nvidia g-sync can give to the gamer the right monitor!
> 
> 18ms are unacceptable for me!


What, you cant have gsync and strobe at the same time? So gsync is not the final solution either.

What games you play that require less then 18ms?


----------



## taniarvys

So I've been doing a lot of searching lately for a monitor that can provide much less motion blur than my current LG IPS236v. I love my IPS for colors and clarity, but I'm an FPS gamer, and the blur on games is just too much. I have been eyeballing the ASUS VG248QE for awhile for running Lightboost, but did not want to lose my colors of the IPS. It seems like this will be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> What games you play that require less then 18ms?


Well, any FPS where you can get over 120FPS might have a noticeable disconnect between the mouse and the screen because of the lag, if that one test was actual legit.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> only nvidia g-sync can give to the gamer the right monitor!
> 
> 18ms are unacceptable for me!


Well you will have less input lag but much greater motion blur, so pick your poison. Honestly I think I do better with the clarity of the strobing backlight than a do with a miniscule amount of input lag advantage. G-Sync can only give you strobing backlight motion clarity OR G-Sync features at one time, not both.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well you will have less input lag but much greater motion blur, so pick your poison. Honestly I think I do better with the clarity of the strobing backlight than a do with a miniscule amount of input lag advantage. G-Sync can only give you strobing backlight motion clarity OR G-Sync features at one time, not both.


final version of g-sync can use at same time strobing and frame sync!

and g-sync can be used on all type of panel

http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync-monitors-supports-strobing-at-85hz-and-144hz/

http://www.blurbusters.com/confirmed-nvidia-g-sync-includes-a-strobe-backlight-upgrade/


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> final version of g-sync can use at same time strobing and frame sync!


Not from what I have heard.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Not from what I have heard.


http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync-monitors-supports-strobing-at-85hz-and-144hz/

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync


----------



## neelrocker

From your own link andrea:

John Carmack (@ID_AA_Carmack) tweeted:
"@GuerillaDawg the didn't talk about it, but this includes an improved lightboost driver, *but it is currently a choice - gsync or flashed*."


----------



## 95birdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taniarvys*
> 
> So I've been doing a lot of searching lately for a monitor that can provide much less motion blur than my current LG IPS236v. I love my IPS for colors and clarity, but I'm an FPS gamer, and the blur on games is just too much. I have been eyeballing the ASUS VG248QE for awhile for running Lightboost, but did not want to lose my colors of the IPS. It seems like this will be the best of both worlds.


I'm in the exact same boat.. I don't want to give up the clarity of my LG IPS236V, but the less motion blur will be well worth it, IMO.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> final version of g-sync can use at same time strobing and frame sync!
> 
> and g-sync can be used on all type of panel
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync-monitors-supports-strobing-at-85hz-and-144hz/
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/confirmed-nvidia-g-sync-includes-a-strobe-backlight-upgrade/


No, you cannot run regular G-Sync and G-Syncs strobing features at the same time.


----------



## 95birdman

Well, I gave in and bought the VG248QE, since Newegg had an Open Box for $223. I think I got their only one today. I'm not fully convinced this EIZO will be worth it's price.


----------



## barcode71

I wish CRTs were still popular. I'm sure they would've found a way to make it thinner if the demand for the tech was still around.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> I wish CRTs were still popular. I'm sure they would've found a way to make it thinner if the demand for the tech was still around.


They actually did, it was called SED.

Nevertheless, OLED will be your (and my) friend.


----------



## Gregix

I wonder why we don't see any of this tech: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time-multiplexed_optical_shutter
It looks like better than SED in terms of production cost, with less contrast but better power usage, flexibility, brightness etc....


----------



## Morkai

I am done fine-tuning my settings now, here are a couple of pictures with a better quality camera, these really show the great contrast and quality of the panels.
Brightness 53, contrast 50, black level 50, red 100, green 88, blue 87, turbo: on, contrast enhancer: enhanced, gamma 2.2, temperature off. (using eizo's ICC for 2.2 gamma).

Pictures aren't perfect, but it looks really, really good like this. Taken in a pitch black room. Made the bottom one clicky for full resolution.


----------



## Arc0s

That looks great morkai!


----------



## neelrocker

Nice picture indeed.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neelrocker*
> 
> Nice picture indeed.


Considering that the black in the picture actually looks like black on my Trinitron CRT, yes indeed it is.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> damn I wish we have SED tech screens...crt like tech with thicknes of lcd....


Alas, this is a myth that SED would have been universally superior.

SED, while wonderful CRT colors, would have had worse motion blur -- *SED pixels needed PWM-driving, not too different from plasma subfields*. It's *NOT* clean one-flicker-per-refresh like a CRT. (For good zero motion blur, you need one strobe or one compressed light peak per refresh -- e.g. short persistence phosphor)

I read some talk regarding SED engineering, and was surprised at this intrisinic SED limitation. I bet you didn't know about it. Much like how just because a display is OLED, it doesn't automatically have zero motion blur.


----------



## Morkai

Here are some more pictures, most of these are actually near worst case scenarios for this monitor (lots of reds, soft greens, dark grays, etc). Still looks really great, imo.
Obviously, a camera can't capture it perfectly. These are even taken with a (pretty good) video camera (in a pitch black room).








Brightness 53, contrast 50, black level 50, red 100, green 88, blue 87, turbo: on, contrast enhancer: enhanced, gamma 2.2, temperature off. (using eizo's ICC for 2.2 gamma).
Its just not possible for me to capture a real world representation of the test pattern with gray and black stripes on camera. I will give it a few more tries, though.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Can I ask a blasphemous-on-OCN question?

How does the display handle upscaling lower resolutions? I'm talking anything from 640x480 to 1600x900, for both pixelated sprite-like content and smooth video-like content.

Also please don't just say "good" or "bad", some people think crisp pixels are great while others think its horrible, and the same can be said about completely smoothed-out pixels as well.


----------



## caenlen

TN panel. Goes back to 120hz 1440p PLS. Later, folks.


----------



## skeklsaad

For those super competitive .001% playing professional FPS, I would be on a FW900 and not an LCD altogether.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> TN panel. Goes back to 120hz 1440p PLS. Later, folks.


It's VA...


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeklsaad*
> 
> For those super competitive .001% playing professional FPS, I would be on a FW900 and not an LCD altogether. http://goo.gl/kA7FwG


Spammer poster embedding hidden gifs linking to http / www-newsreview-us / b.gif


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's VA...


LOL< people don't even read the article.


----------



## neelrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> Here are some more pictures, most of these are actually near worst case scenarios for this monitor (lots of reds, soft greens, dark grays, etc). Still looks really great, imo.


Thanks for those pictures Morkai, very interesting.

Could you by chance upload the originals ? I personaly can see a brighter column at the right side, especially for pictures 2 (grass, buildings, grey cloud at mid sky height) and 3 (mountains at the bottom, dragon's tail and wing) but only comparing with the original could tell what is a screen distortion or not (would let us check the black crush too).

Could be also interesting to have the 1st picture (black&white with raven) displayed horizontaly mirrored so the dark part is displayed by the right side of your screen, as all pictures uploaded by owners so far show the right side is always more affected (only saw once someone saying it was the opposite for his screen, so it was maybe a mistake).


----------



## Morkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neelrocker*
> 
> Thanks for those pictures Morkai, very interesting.
> 
> Could you by chance upload the originals ? I personaly can see a brighter column at the right side, especially for pictures 2 (grass, buildings, grey cloud at mid sky height) and 3 (mountains at the bottom, dragon's tail and wing) but only comparing with the original could tell what is a screen distortion or not (would let us check the black crush too).
> 
> Could be also interesting to have the 1st picture (black&white with raven) displayed horizontaly mirrored so the dark part is displayed by the right side of your screen, as all pictures uploaded by owners so far show the right side is always more affected (only saw once someone saying it was the opposite for his screen, so it was maybe a mistake).


Just use google image search and you'll find all of them, most are from reddit. No apparent distortions or black crush visible to me IRL, if you see anything its probably a very mild effect exaggerated by the camera.


----------



## neelrocker

For those interested in source pictures:

Nazgul: http://www.mrwallpaper.com/wallpapers/nazgul-fan-art.jpg
Red sky: http://pcdn.500px.net/40392532/4b4cd1246792038897482f054aba21fd26914068/4.jpg


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> TN panel. Goes back to 120hz 1440p PLS. Later, folks.


LOL. This guy gets it.

Not.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> TN panel. Goes back to 120hz 1440p PLS. Later, folks.


Bai bai troll!


----------



## Heracles

How soon till we see a debezel of this monitor? really curious on what the inner bezel is like and also how someone would vesa mount it. I'm sure there is a display connoisseur in this thread with a fetish for debezelling who has also done a review on this monitor....


----------



## senna89

Ciao Andrea Deluxe, if you dont want 18ms you can disable strobe mode and make it reduced to -5ms and to have also the flicker free vision playing in a finally good quality image monitor.

G-Synch not resolve the variable frame rate, delete only stuttering.

te capì ?


----------



## kdilsi

I always saw the dreaded "double frame" issue where it looked like two consecutive frames were just sort of slightly moved twin frame images.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> How soon till we see a debezel of this monitor? really curious on what the inner bezel is like and also how someone would vesa mount it. I'm sure there is a display connoisseur in this thread with a fetish for debezelling who has also done a review on this monitor....


CallsignVega's ya man!!!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1750_50

Post 1779 for a review and debezelled pics.

Post 1836 for finished triple mount pics.

Enjoy the Epicness!!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I would love to go 5x1 with this monitor but they are $700 - $800 here in Australia if you can find one. That $3,500 just on monitors and then four 290x non reference cards to run them @ $750 each. Thats a total of $6000 Australian dollars.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I would love to go 5x1 with this monitor but they are $700 - $800 here in Australia if you can find one. That $3,500 just on monitors and then four 290x non reference cards to run them @ $750 each. Thats a total of $6000 Australian dollars.


That was my dream and like you I saw the price and I was like... "o...."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> CallsignVega's ya man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1750_50
> 
> Post 1779 for a review and debezelled pics.
> 
> Post 1836 for finished triple mount pics.
> 
> Enjoy the Epicness!!!


Cheers


----------



## hatlesschimp

I also dont like the idea of the input lag.


----------



## sugarhell

18 ms is not really that bad. Over 28-30 is a nono.Also this monitor kills any TN 120hz panel in quality


----------



## Svarog

Send mine back today, getting money refunded.

Ill stick with my EV2436W for now which is far superior when it comes to uniformity.

Ill decide te coming weeks if i go for a CX240 or wait for OLED instead.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Vega didn't review the resolution upscaling capabilities.









Being on a Trinitron CRT, this is kind of important to me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Vega didn't review the resolution upscaling capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being on a Trinitron CRT, this is kind of important to me.


Do you play older games? For new games, unless your computer is on the slow side I don't see why you wouldn't want to run the panel's native resolution.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Do you play older games? For new games, unless your computer is on the slow side I don't see why you wouldn't want to run the panel's native resolution.


2D games. Contrary to popular belief, they still exist.









And yes, older games are nice as well, though even older ones need to be run in emulators or virtual machines anyway.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Do you play older games? For new games, unless your computer is on the slow side I don't see why you wouldn't want to run the panel's native resolution.


Have you ever tried playing Counter Strike 1.6 at 1080p? It's really painful, IMO.


----------



## CallsignVega

I was a CS Source guy..


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Have you ever tried playing Counter Strike 1.6 at 1080p? It's really painful, IMO.


I always wondered, what is the benefit to playing CS 1.6 at lower resolutions? I know it's a common thing but it seems to be so common that everybody just knows the reasoning for it without ever actually saying what that reasoning is, leaving us outsiders in the dark.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I always wondered, what is the benefit to playing CS 1.6 at lower resolutions? I know it's a common thing but it seems to be so common that everybody just knows the reasoning for it without ever actually saying what that reasoning is, leaving us outsiders in the dark.


in 1.6, the crosshair is smaller (there's no centre dot) and the models seem to be a bit larger. Also in 5:4, you get more vertical screen space than any other aspect ratio.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> in 1.6, the crosshair is smaller (there's no centre dot) and the models seem to be a bit larger. Also in 5:4, you get more vertical screen space than any other aspect ratio.


That is why I don't understand why there are not more large-format monitors out there.

If Vega & others... will spend $1500 on three monitors... then why wouldn't they spend $1500 on a 32" Monitor @ 2560 x 1440p..? 3 monitors don't increase the size, just the resolution. I don't want 23", or even 27"....

I want 32" Eizo gaming monitor.


----------



## rc12

Hey guys, I used a Leo Bodnar lag tester on my FG2421 and the results were 28 ms at the middle of the screen. I was under the impression that that a 60 HZ signal would produce "less than one frame." Any ideas why its higher than Eizo stated in their press release?


----------



## CallsignVega

Can I ask why would you be using 60 Hz? At 120 Hz, most review sites came up with around ~12ms input lag in non-strobe mode.


----------



## Yahar

Really wish they could get these panels working as fast as the best 144hz panels atm. 18ms input lag is just too much, It'd make the overall experience worse than on a TN, even if this had better IQ. So very sick of TN's IQ and frustrated at waiting for something better to arrive which would improve over existing panels on every level imaginable.

I could see the use of this as a movie monitor only.. For anykind of input related work it's uncomfortable and loses it's benefits.

Hurry manufacturers. Get the lag sorted out before you push highend products and you'd get more customers. I would in no way pay more than 300$ for anything that laggy. If it had less/same input lag as my BENQ xl2411T and equal or better motion clarity i would pay so much more for the same monitor. Why don't you want our money?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Really wish they could get these panels working as fast as the best 144hz panels atm. Really sick of TN. But 18ms input lag is just too much. It'd make the overall experience worse than on TN, even with improved IQ.


This is a VA panel...

Also, still nobody wanting to test out the monitor's upscaling capabilities?


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> This is a VA panel...


edit: I hope my post makes more sense now.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Oh I get it! I thought your comment saying 'Really sick of TN' was referring to the "wanting performance that's as fast as a 144hz display".


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Really wish they could get these panels working as fast as the best 144hz panels atm. 18ms input lag is just too much, It'd make the overall experience worse than on a TN, even if this had better IQ. So very sick of TN's IQ and frustrated at waiting for something better to arrive which would improve over existing panels on every level imaginable.
> 
> I could see the use of this as a movie monitor only.. For anykind of input related work it's uncomfortable and loses it's benefits.
> 
> Hurry manufacturers. Get the lag sorted out before you push highend products and you'd get more customers. I would in no way pay more than 300$ for anything that laggy. If it had less/same input lag as my BENQ xl2411T and equal or better motion clarity i would pay so much more for the same monitor. Why don't you want our money?


Every LCD has some input lag, even gaming TN panels. The ~10ms difference over regular TN gaming panels and it's effect is blown out of proportion.


----------



## johnnyw

I noticed something strange with my FG2421 today. When 240hz turbo mode is enabled i get like "double image" for objects at the right edge of the monitor, like windows calendar & clock gadgets, and most apparent its at clock, time & date at taskbar. When i disable 240hz mode it gets back to normal.

Poor pic taken with lumia 720



Anyone noticed things like this.


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I noticed something strange with my FG2421 today. When 240hz turbo mode is enabled i get like "double image" for objects at the right edge of the monitor, like windows calendar & clock gadgets, and most apparent its at clock, time & date at taskbar. When i disable 240hz mode it gets back to normal.
> Anyone noticed things like this.


Yeah it's a thing. I don't recommend leaving Turbo 240 on during desktop use in any case. It'll cause flicker on some backgrounds like a low hz PWM dimming. You're better off using two user modes, one for gaming and one for desktop.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Every LCD has some input lag, even gaming TN panels. The ~10ms difference over regular TN gaming panels and it's effect is blown out of proportion.


It's not for me. It's a real reason for many of us not getting these panels. And we would like to enjoy them aswell. Also living in a country where it's almost impossible to get a quality CRT.
Only lately has FPS gaming been an enjoyable experience again since CRT-era. Many of my friends quitted FPS gaming entirely due to LCD panels during 2003-2010. I don't think FPS games can truly thrive without the fastest 120hz+ panels.

It's just so much more harder to learn to aim and aiming related stuff would piss you off in matter of minutes, when you are constantly compensating for the lag. I can't even think about instagib on this monitor.

Say what you will; I just wish to be heard by manufacturers(although unlikely on this forum I guess?) so that in future monitors would not limit your abilitiy in certain genres which hinder the whole genre's success.

I would so very much like to get this monitor, the IQ difference must be huge. For games like upcoming Star Citizen; this would be awesome.


----------



## CallsignVega

If you want CRT like motion quality in a LCD, that means a strobing backlight. It's impossible to make a strobing backlight without some input lag.

One key thing most people forget, is generally the motion clarity that comes with a strobing backlight is well worth the small trade off with input lag. On a normal non-strobing backlight LCD, sure technically the input lag may be a little bit lower but you are also getting blurred moving objects, making it harder to react. With the clarity of a strobing backlight, you can see moving objects much clearer and are easier for your brain to identify and target. I think the trade-off is well worth it.

People get hung up on numbers though and not actually testing the product in real use...

For those .001% of players like my younger self winning instagib quake tournaments, I'd still be using a FW900. For the other 99.999% of players the 18 ms lag of the Eizo won't make any difference.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you want CRT like motion quality in a LCD, that means a strobing backlight. It's impossible to make a strobing backlight without some input lag.
> 
> One key thing most people forget, is generally the motion clarity that comes with a strobing backlight is well worth the small trade off with input lag. On a normal non-strobing backlight LCD, sure technically the input lag may be a little bit lower but you are also getting blurred moving objects, making it harder to react. With the clarity of a strobing backlight, you can see moving objects much clearer and are easier for your brain to identify and target. I think the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> People get hung up on numbers though and not actually testing the product in real use...
> 
> For those .001% of players like my younger self winning instagib quake tournaments, I'd still be using a FW900. For the other 99.999% of players the 18 ms lag of the Eizo won't make any difference.


I get what you are saying. If the only input lag that the EIZO had was from the lightboost, I would then be all over it. That is not the case however. The Eizo has more lag even without the LB.

If the Eizo had 0-1ms lag as a base and 5ms or so from LB - it would be my monitor of choice.


----------



## reqq

just out of curiosity what games you play that demands better then 12 ms in lag?


----------



## Yahar

nvm


----------



## rc12

I'd like to use my xbox one in addition to my pc . It's not a huge deal was just expecting 16 ms or below based on Eizo's press release.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Shootmania, Tribes, vanilla CS, quakelive


what level are you then at quakelive? playing tournaments?


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Every LCD has some input lag, even gaming TN panels. The ~10ms difference over regular TN gaming panels and it's effect is *blown out of proportion*.


*No it is not^... * (blown out of proportion)

It has moAr input lag & cost more. The Foris is forever 10ms behind panels that cost half as much. Input lag is a killer for gamers... this is a gaming monitor.

Why don't these manufacturers produce a true gaming monitor.. the cost to them is pointless, because we will pay. I replace my $500 video card every year, been using the same monitor for 4 years. That's $2k that Eizo won't earn, because they won't make..


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> what level are you then at quakelive? playing tournaments?


Does it really matter? Whether I was pro or a casual, i get the same benefit which decreases the need for compensating and as a result you improve faster and have higher skill cap and makes the whole thing enjoyable.


----------



## reqq

No it doesnt matter, but i played quake on crt many years and i know that reading about numbers its easy to feel negative about certain spec. But in reality when you change hardware and get used to it, you forget about the difference if they are close enough.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you want CRT like motion quality in a LCD, that means a strobing backlight. It's impossible to make a strobing backlight without some input lag.
> 
> One key thing most people forget, is generally the motion clarity that comes with a strobing backlight is well worth the small trade off with input lag. On a normal non-strobing backlight LCD, sure technically the input lag may be a little bit lower but you are also getting blurred moving objects, making it harder to react. With the clarity of a strobing backlight, you can see moving objects much clearer and are easier for your brain to identify and target. I think the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> People get hung up on numbers though and not actually testing the product in real use...
> 
> *For those .001% of players like my younger self winning instagib quake tournaments, I'd still be using a FW900. For the other 99.999% of players the 18 ms lag of the Eizo won't make any difference.*


*No you wouldn't...*

You don't game on your FW900 for the same reason I don't... the screen is too small, & the eyestrain from the CRT hitting your older eyes, is too much.. the noise, power draw, etc..

Additionally, as much heralded as the FW900 is, why in the last 15 years, hasn't anything replaced it..? Why is there not a stand-out, flat panel gaming monitor..?

Or, 240hz pixels..?

On a similar note: why are they pushing 4k Televisions...? When Comcast can't even push 1080p without such bad encoding and sloppy imaging. 1080p still has not reached the performance as old CRT's & now they are trying to force a new sub-standard on us..? Sorry, I will take 1080p @ 240hz, over any 60hz 4k TV.

We are being fed substandard hardware and told motions doesn't matter on your TV's, only colors and pixels do...

(motion is the only reason we watch, otherwise we'd stare at pictures)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you want CRT like motion quality in a LCD, that means a strobing backlight. It's impossible to make a strobing backlight without some input lag.
> 
> One key thing most people forget, is generally the motion clarity that comes with a strobing backlight is well worth the small trade off with input lag. On a normal non-strobing backlight LCD, sure technically the input lag may be a little bit lower but you are also getting blurred moving objects, making it harder to react. With the clarity of a strobing backlight, you can see moving objects much clearer and are easier for your brain to identify and target. I think the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> People get hung up on numbers though and not actually testing the product in real use...
> 
> For those .001% of players like my younger self winning instagib quake tournaments, I'd still be using a FW900. For the other 99.999% of players the 18 ms lag of the Eizo won't make any difference.


Well, if you're the type that wants good image quality and everything like that, then you're probably not going to care all the much about input lag since you will probably turn AA on and maybe even V-sync.

The only reason to get this display over something like a VG248QE seems to be its VA panel and maybe the strobing, although lightboost is pretty good on the VG248QE.

Also, from my hundreds of hours playing counter strike, I can tell you that the only thing that really affects how well I shoot is how much input lag there is. Anything that's relatively slow paced where there won't be much fast turning will favor motion blur over input lag.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> I get what you are saying. If the only input lag that the EIZO had was from the lightboost, I would then be all over it. That is not the case however. The Eizo has more lag even without the LB.
> 
> If the Eizo had 0-1ms lag as a base and 5ms or so from LB - it would be my monitor of choice.


There are no strobing backlight monitor's, not even the Asus VG248QE that have that little input lag. There are only a handful of monitors, when taken into consideration electronics delay _and_ pixel transition speeds that are 5ms or faster total, and they all have motion blur. Current Lightboost monitors record, 8-12ms input lag, so the Eizo isn't much worse off.



Then in the image above, you take into consideration blurred motion versus clear, and in practice the Eizo fairs fairly good. Even a "top" 144 Hz gaming monitor is over 10ms input lag on that chart, and you still get motion blur as it's not in Lightboost mode.







Don't even compare those 60 Hz panels, as they can't be used for any sort of fast paced gaming _at all._


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There are no strobing backlight monitor's, not even the Asus VG248QE that have that little input lag. There are only a handful of monitors, when taken into consideration electronics delay _and_ pixel transition speeds that are 5ms or faster total, and they all have motion blur. Current Lightboost monitors record, 8-12ms input lag, so the Eizo isn't much worse off.


Prad.de listed the BenQ XL2420T at something like 4.3ms of signal processing on non light boost mode. That's still significantly better than this one.

The VG248QE has an even better response time (I think the page is in german). Here's a horribly google translated section from their review:
Quote:


> Latency
> 
> The latency is an important value for players, we determined as the sum of the signal delay time and half the middle picture change time. The VG248QE shows generally a very short signal delay: at 60 Hz, there are still 1.6 milliseconds at 120 Hz and then 1.2 at 144 Hz even only 0.7.
> 
> Also half the average image change time is 2.3 or 1.8 and 1.6 milliseconds by the bank extremely short, thus is fantastic overall latencies yield from 2.3 to 3.9 milliseconds. Even for the most demanding gamers, this is pretty much the ultimate.


9.4ms isn't amazing, although I'm not sure how much I trust all of these reviews. Prad.de tests with an oscilliscope to gauge latency. I'm not sure about these other websites.


----------



## Icarian

I'm going to order one tomorrow, I've been always interested in a 120Hz display, more so when I read about Lightboost not too long ago, but them being TN panels for the most part always held me back.

My current screen is a HP ZR24W which served me very well (and still does) but I want something faster, especially since there's a lot of blur when I pan the camera/can't read moving text. It has "between 17 and 34 milliseconds" of input lag according to prad and 10ms~ according to tftcentral so I'm not worried about 10-15ms or whatever the Eizo has, I won't notice it.

Hope I get a good one


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There are no strobing backlight monitor's, not even the Asus VG248QE that have that little input lag. There are only a handful of monitors, when taken into consideration electronics delay _and_ pixel transition speeds that are 5ms or faster total, and they all have motion blur. Current Lightboost monitors record, 8-12ms input lag, so the Eizo isn't much worse off.
> 
> Then in the image above, you take into consideration blurred motion versus clear, and in practice the Eizo fairs fairly good. Even a "top" 144 Hz gaming monitor is over 10ms input lag on that chart, and you still get motion blur as it's not in Lightboost mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even compare those 60 Hz panels, as they can't be used for any sort of fast paced gaming _at all._


This is why I am posting. We need faster panels. Making myself heard for whatever it's worth. Current monitors do not satisfy the needs of all consumers.


----------



## MoGTy

I'd love to play the new NFS on it


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> This is why I am posting. We need faster panels. Making myself heard for whatever it's worth. Current monitors do not satisfy the needs of all consumers.


I agree of course input latency should always try and be minimized. It's not like Eizo went out and said, let's make this ~18ms input lag just for the heck of it! It's not exactly an easy thing to make a self contained, GPU independent, strobing backlight, high image quality, low input lag monitor.

So who here actually plays instagib Quake or counterstrike tournaments on a LAN and is actually great at it? If you are playing BF4 or CoD on internet servers, the ~10ms extra input lag with perfect motion clarity over the fastest TN panels with blurring isn't going to mean a damn thing. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So who here actually plays instagib Quake or counterstrike tournaments on a LAN and is actually great at it?


I would do that, if I wasn't in an engineering program in university. It's sill nice to max out my skill, though. I only really play CS anymore.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I still love playing FPS even at the "advanced" age of 34 lol. Keeps my reflexes up.


----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you are playing BF4 or CoD on internet servers, the ~10ms extra input lag with perfect motion clarity over the fastest TN panels with blurring isn't going to mean a damn thing.


Actually wouldn't that make the input lag seem worse? If you're getting the information say 30ms after it happens (server ping) then wouldn't it take an additional 18ms to display what happened? So that would be a total of 48ms of delay.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, but everyone has to deal with the lag. So if you have a 60 ping with a 18 ms input lag monitor, the other guy has a 70 ping with a 8 ms input lag monitor, it's already a wash. I truly do not think a ~10ms difference input lag will make all but the most miniscule of differences. 99.9% of people here would fail an A-B comparison, I guarantee it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, but everyone has to deal with the lag. So if you have a 60 ping with a 18 ms input lag monitor, the other guy has a 70 ping with a 8 ms input lag monitor, it's already a wash. I truly do not think a ~10ms difference input lag will make all but the most miniscule of differences. 99.9% of people here would fail an A-B comparison, I guarantee it.


Monitor input lag doesn't really have as much to do with your actual response time as much as what someone on the LTT forums described as "biofeedback". The mouse feels different when you have anything that adds lag. a mouse with a 125hz polling rate feels different than one with a 500hz polling rate, for example.


----------



## CallsignVega

I agree, I love my 1000 Hz polling rate. Does anyone know if Win 8.1 allows higher than 125Hz mouse polling?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree, I love my 1000 Hz polling rate. Does anyone know if Win 8.1 allows higher than 125Hz mouse polling?


As far as I know, it does if it's supported by your mouse drivers, but there's no hack to increase the rate like there was on Windows 7.


----------



## Z Overlord

Ao wait AA causes input lag?


----------



## CallsignVega

There are definitely graphical settings besides VSync that can add input lag. I know there are some settings like in Metro2033 at the highest level that cause some serious lag, and not just from decreased FPS.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Its a funny predicament.

EZIO 240Hz - Perfect image, motion blur, color, viewing angles and Bad / Average Input lag.

Vs

TN 144Hz - blistering low Input lag, bad color and poor viewing angles.

I appreciate good panels with great color and image and in this case excellent motion blur. However If its got input lag then I cant play online games like BF4. Now i know the input lag isnt as much as my sony 4k tv at 38ms @ 30fps but its a deal breaker for me because Im not that good of a player that I can accept it and still come away with a respectable K/D ratio. Damn there is some good players out there!!! Offline they would be fine.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> Yeah it's a thing. I don't recommend leaving Turbo 240 on during desktop use in any case. It'll cause flicker on some backgrounds like a low hz PWM dimming. You're better off using two user modes, one for gaming and one for desktop.


Good to know that its just not me who is having this. Havetn used 240hz at desktop anyway so not big deal.


----------



## JCRoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode;1040406921*
> I can attest that the blacks on the monitor are pretty epic.
> 
> Realistic cons are to expect some weird cross hatching effects with the coating and the edges glow on certain colours. There is also some gamma shift but it's better than any TN 120Hz monitor. Just turn the brightness down when your gaming as some of the greys and browns can look a bit washed out. I was tempted to return mine but after two weeks you just get used to these niggles.
> 
> It's not perfect but on balance its probably the best 120Hz monitor out there. Colours are good enough if you're not a professional user, 240Hz turbo mode smokes anything I have seen when it comes to motion clarity on a LCD panel and you get a 5 year warranty with Eizo.


I just bought the FG2421 as well. I tested all colours in the store (b,r,g + black background) and it seemed to be excellent. No backlight bleeding at all and uniformity seemed to be OK in the light conditions of the store. Once I fired up Battlefield 4 at home I noticed a very strong glow from the right side on dark (greyish) scenes.

My sample seems to be horrible in dark greyish scenes. Anyone else with this problem? Is this normal? The odd thing is that black is completely black on right edges and this only happens with grey. I am returning it today but I am afraid a 2nd unit will have this problem as well. Please not that this is not the input bug from Displayport to DVI. I had this bug and was able to get out of it.

On the link below you will find two pictures, scroll down to see the second picture as well.
http://pho.to/4BlId

Looking forward to your comments and opinions.

Settings during screenshot:

Brightness: 52 (lowering to 18 did not help enough to keep this unit!)
Black level: 50
Contrast: 50
Temperature: Off
Gamma: 2.2
240hz on/off did not help.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCRoq*
> 
> I just bought the FG2421 as well. I tested all colours in the store (b,r,g + black background) and it seemed to be excellent. No backlight bleeding at all and uniformity seemed to be OK in the light conditions of the store. Once I fired up Battlefield 4 at home I noticed a very strong glow from the right side on dark (greyish) scenes.
> 
> My sample seems to be horrible in dark greyish scenes. Anyone else with this problem? Is this normal? The odd thing is that black is completely black on right edges and this only happens with grey. I am returning it today but I am afraid a 2nd unit will have this problem as well. Please not that this is not the input bug from Displayport to DVI. I had this bug and was able to get out of it.
> 
> On the link below you will find two pictures, scroll down to see the second pictures as well.
> http://pho.to/4BlId
> 
> Looking forward to your comments and opinions.
> 
> Settings during screenshot:
> 
> Brightness: 52 (lowering to 18 did not help enough to keep this unit!)
> Black level: 50
> Contrast: 50
> Temperature: Off
> Gamma: 2.2
> 240hz on/off did not help.


The review I read about this monitor discussed some bleeding towards all of the corners of the screen but they dismissed it as a minor issue because with their sample it didn't seem present with any image other than black-ish colors.

This review doesn't have it : Click

This one does : Click

Not nearly as much as your monitor does.


----------



## Svarog

Mine had the same issue as JCRoq.

The bleeding in dark games was HORRIBLE and looked 10 times worse than the IPS Glow on my current EV2436W.

I used it for 10 minutes and packed it up again, it's not worth the 500 euros.


----------



## Icarian

Gonna take my chances since I'm getting it from amazon, if there's something wrong I can return it. Just ordered mine, fingers crossed!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Ao wait AA causes input lag?


I've noticed the following settings adding input lag:
AA
FPS caps
Vsync (massive lag)
prerendered frames
raw input (at least in CS:GO)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Its a funny predicament.
> 
> EZIO 240Hz - Perfect image, motion blur, color, viewing angles and Bad / Average Input lag.
> 
> Vs
> 
> TN 144Hz - blistering low Input lag, bad color and poor viewing angles.
> 
> I appreciate good panels with great color and image and in this case excellent motion blur. However If its got input lag then I cant play online games like BF4. Now i know the input lag isnt as much as my sony 4k tv at 38ms @ 30fps but its a deal breaker for me because Im not that good of a player that I can accept it and still come away with a respectable K/D ratio. Damn there is some good players out there!!! Offline they would be fine.


I don't think that the input lag is really as much of a big deal as you're making it out to be. I've not used the monitors side by side, but it's probably not going to matter if you turn on settings like AA, since those will add input lag anyway.


----------



## JCRoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Mine had the same issue as JCRoq.
> 
> The bleeding in dark games was HORRIBLE and looked 10 times worse than the IPS Glow on my current EV2436W.
> 
> I used it for 10 minutes and packed it up again, it's not worth the 500 euros.


I just returned mine and I will be getting a new unit by the end of the week. I agreed with the store that I will get a full refund if the second one is faulty as well. Happy for now, let's hope 2nd one is good.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've noticed the following settings adding input lag:
> AA
> FPS caps
> Vsync (massive lag)
> prerendered frames
> raw input (at least in CS:GO)
> I don't think that the input lag is really as much of a big deal as you're making it out to be. I've not used the monitors side by side, but it's probably not going to matter if you turn on settings like AA, since those will add input lag anyway.


Ya, there is no way 18ms input lag should be described as _bad._ After doing this sort of thing for many years, I remember kinda the "threshold" for a monitor (in this case 60 Hz), was 2-frames of lag. (33ms). If it was under that, it wasn't terrible noticeable, if it was above that, noticeable for FPS gamers. The Eizo being around half of the common "noticeable" threshold is anything but bad. Considering that 18ms also comes with perfect motion clarity, I would class the input lag as average to good. I would reserve excellent for anything under 10ms and something like a FW900 as perfect input lag.

Just to put it into context, I was looking at the new 65" Panny 4K that has a DP1.2 input. It was tested at 33-38ms input lag in it's fastest pass-through _game-mode._ That was completely acceptable to the testers.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just to put it into context, I was looking at the new 65" Panny 4K that has a DP1.2 input. It was tested at 33-38ms input lag in it's fastest pass-through _game-mode._ That was completely acceptable to the testers.


What games were they playing? I play games on my dad's TV with a computer hooked up to it sometimes. FPS games are pretty much unplayable on it.


----------



## Gregix

I bet in games like Need For Speed(no real physic, cars are indestructible, u can bounce on all obstacles....) or RTS or other not requiring fast moves and orientation games it is acceptable....
Damn, new NFS is 30FPS cap limited, that involves much lag!








Anyway I must agree with Vega, in real world most ppl wouldn't notice any difference with TN with LB(~~5ms lag) and this Eizo.
Much harder in FPS games hits U playing versus 40ping player, when U have 75 or so...


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCRoq*
> 
> I just bought the FG2421 as well. I tested all colours in the store (b,r,g + black background) and it seemed to be excellent. No backlight bleeding at all and uniformity seemed to be OK in the light conditions of the store. Once I fired up Battlefield 4 at home I noticed a very strong glow from the right side on dark (greyish) scenes.
> 
> My sample seems to be horrible in dark greyish scenes. Anyone else with this problem? Is this normal? The odd thing is that black is completely black on right edges and this only happens with grey. I am returning it today but I am afraid a 2nd unit will have this problem as well. Please not that this is not the input bug from Displayport to DVI. I had this bug and was able to get out of it.
> 
> On the link below you will find two pictures, scroll down to see the second picture as well.
> http://pho.to/4BlId
> 
> Looking forward to your comments and opinions.
> 
> Settings during screenshot:
> 
> Brightness: 52 (lowering to 18 did not help enough to keep this unit!)
> Black level: 50
> Contrast: 50
> Temperature: Off
> Gamma: 2.2
> 240hz on/off did not help.


what real life store had these on display?

Also does the strobe effect make text in games blurry? I know it can do that double effect to the desktop stuff like that screenshot a few pages back, but what about in game text? What games have people tested with this?


----------



## JCRoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> what real life store had these on display?
> 
> Also does the strobe effect make text in games blurry? I know it can do that double effect to the desktop stuff like that screenshot a few pages back, but what about in game text? What games have people tested with this?


it wasn't on display, the guy opened one for me. I checked everything except for grey tones. It seemed to be ok there but at home it was horrible while ingame.

Ingame text seemed to be ok to me. I can't remember 100% but I believe it was only visible on desktop.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCRoq*
> 
> it wasn't on display, the guy opened one for me. I checked everything except for grey tones. It seemed to be ok there but at home it was horrible while ingame.
> 
> Ingame text seemed to be ok to me. I can't remember 100% but I believe it was only visible on desktop.


what real life stores carry these? I always thought enthusiast stuff was online only most of the time.


----------



## JCRoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> what real life stores carry these? I always thought enthusiast stuff was online only most of the time.


It's a camera store here in the Netherlands. They sell only EIZO monitors, including this gaming monitor. All the other stuff they sell is photography-related.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCRoq*
> 
> It's a camera store here in the Netherlands. They sell only EIZO monitors, including this gaming monitor. All the other stuff they sell is photography-related.


I never understood why American stores never carry things like this, I think it's because America has allot more giant chains that cater to masses and not enough small independent niche stores.


----------



## ZeGermanB

Here are 2 more examples of the Eizo input lag:










As you can see in the 2nd vid, the input lag (compared to the other display) is *flipping between 0, 13 & 20 ms*. Now if you take into account that a BenQ XL2410T is rated by Prad with a total latency of 11.1 ms as not a very quick 120Hz display, this does muddy the picture quite a bit. But if you take into account that the BenQ isn't running in LightBoost mode, which will add additional lag, it doesn't look too bad.

And now the *1mil $ question*: These 2 vids are recorded in slow-mo 240fps. What do you think how much latency would you notice if you replay the vids 240x faster?









But what still bugs me is the question, *how compareable are the* *Average Lag Comparisons*?

When you look at that picture you can see that the Eizo in non boosting 120Hz mode has only a higher average total lag of 4.5 ms, compared to the really quick Asus VG278HE (in 144Hz non strobing/LightBoost mode). So I don't think the comparison is very fair. Fair would be if you test all displays in 120Hz mode with strobing/LightBoost on.

So let's see if we see such a fair comparison from a independent review site in the future.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I never understood why American stores never carry things like this, I think it's because America has allot more giant chains that cater to masses and not enough small independent niche stores.


Frys has some high end stuff, but I have never seen a high end monitor there. B&H in NYC had some $3,000 NEC monitors the last time I was on that side of the country (last year). It's few, and far in between. The reason a lot of places don't carry them is the perception that there is no market for this stuff. I usually try to actively send out emails to places (if it's a local chain or a local store) and ask if they could carry some higher end stuff. This worked with even Frys once!

It's a bit ironic that the high end stuff--the stuff you would WANT to see before dropping money on it--is never on display in stores while all the cheap stuff (that you know is going to be crap either way) has shelves upon shelves dedicated.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you want CRT like motion quality in a LCD, that means a strobing backlight. It's impossible to make a strobing backlight without some input lag.
> 
> One key thing most people forget, is generally the motion clarity that comes with a strobing backlight is well worth the small trade off with input lag. On a normal non-strobing backlight LCD, sure technically the input lag may be a little bit lower but you are also getting blurred moving objects, making it harder to react. With the clarity of a strobing backlight, you can see moving objects much clearer and are easier for your brain to identify and target. I think the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> *People get hung up on numbers though and not actually testing the product in real use...*
> 
> For those .001% of players like my younger self winning instagib quake tournaments, I'd still be using a FW900. For the other 99.999% of players the 18 ms lag of the Eizo won't make any difference.


Exactly, we have too many armchair tech junkies and very few people with actual experience. Too much talk and not enough walk.

These are also the same people who claim they can see the difference between 100fps vs 60fps.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I would say its a mixture of seeing and feeling the difference. With the low lag VG248QE's the speed in which I can react is more fluent real and adds to the immersion. Its hard to describe. Its like telling you about Sennheiser HD800s and how good music sounds. You wont know till you hear them. But like Vega Ive had my fair share of monitors and tvs for gaming. I don't own an EZIO and I'm sure they are good but although I'm scared by the marginally slightly higher input lag I'm more put off by the price and cant see it being that big of an improvement to justify me personally selling my three asus vg248qes to buy three monitors at double to three times the price each. Also its horses for courses. Some monitors suit people more than others and also does come down to personal choice and preference. There is no perfect monitor out there and this is the reason why Vega, Myself and others have been through a few to try them out. Also we are not afraid to share our experiences in the search of the hole grail monitor/setup so others can benefit and save having buyers remorse. Also 4K 120hz is what needs to happen!









My previous setups just in the last 12 months that I have tried out for gaming.
[IMG alt="Sony 65" x900 4K TV"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1685725/width/100/height/200/flags/LL[/IMG]

ASUS VG248QE
ASUS VG278H
BENQ W1080St
OPTOMA gt750e
SAMSUNG 55" LED TV
SAMSUNG 32" LED TV
SAMSUNG 23" 3D 120Hz Monitor
SAMSUNG 27" 970D PLS
SONY 4K TV 65"


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Exactly, we have too many armchair tech junkies and very few people with actual experience. Too much talk and not enough walk.
> 
> These are also the same people who claim they can see the difference between 100fps vs 60fps.


Those people are silly. The difference between 50fps and 60fps is obvious, but there isn't a difference between 60fps and a hundred fps. It's refresh rate that matters there.

I can tell the difference with input lag up to a point. I stay under 10ms (that is, marketing stated, since actual will be higher) as a general rule though I have tried monitors above it. I really can tell the difference. Now, I switched from a 2ms monitor to an 8ms IPS monitor and to be honest I really don't notice myself dying more or killing less in FPS games. When I went up to a 14ms monitor the difference was very, very noticeable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I would say its a mixture of seeing and feeling the difference. With the low lag VG248QE's the speed in which I can react is more fluent real and adds to the immersion. Its hard to describe. Its like telling you about Sennheiser HD800s and how good music sounds. You wont know till you hear them. But like Vega Ive had my fair share of monitors and tvs for gaming. I don't own an EZIO and I'm sure they are good but although I'm scared by the marginally slightly higher input lag I'm more put off by the price and cant see it being that big of an improvement to justify me personally selling my three asus vg248qes to buy three monitors at double to three times the price each. Also its horses for courses. Some monitors suit people more than others and also does come down to personal choice and preference. There is no perfect monitor out there and this is the reason why Vega, Myself and others have been through a few to try them out. Also we are not afraid to share our experiences in the search of the hole grail monitor/setup so others can benefit and save having buyers remorse. Also 4K 120hz is what needs to happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous setups just in the last 12 months that I have tried out for gaming.
> [IMG alt="Sony 65" x900 4K TV"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1685725/width/100/height/200/flags/LL[/IMG]
> 
> ASUS VG248QE
> ASUS VG278H
> BENQ W1080St
> OPTOMA gt750e
> SAMSUNG 55" LED TV
> SAMSUNG 32" LED TV
> SAMSUNG 23" 3D 120Hz Monitor
> SAMSUNG 27" 970D PLS
> SONY 4K TV 65"


"Seeing and feeling" describes it very nicely. I have done blind tests before and kept finding the lag or stutter where others swear it was impossible. I can't look at a monitor and say "clearly this is x fps/hz/lag" but I can look at it and tell something is _off_. As you use more and more monitors it starts to become quite bothersome when you use one that doesn't feel right. For example, I love the fluidity of 144hz monitors but the TN panels are really offensive to my eyes (I can't sit still on a computer, if I move and the contrast/color changes it bothers me a lot).

I have tried countless cheap LCD monitors made by manufacturers such as LG and Samsung, several iterations of the Dell ultrasharp series, several NEC $2,000+ models, and more recently, the following:

ASUS VG248QE
ASUS VG278HE
ASUS VS24AH-P
BenQ XL2420TE
BenQ XL2420TE
BenQ XL2720T
HP ZR2440w (still own this, used on a different computer in the house)
HPZR2740w (the input lag on this was horrible)
NEC PA241W
ViewSonic 27" (the more expensive variation)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeGermanB*
> 
> Here are 2 more examples of the Eizo input lag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the 2nd vid, the input lag (compared to the other display) is *flipping between 0, 13 & 20 ms*. Now if you take into account that a BenQ XL2410T is rated by Prad with a total latency of 11.1 ms as not a very quick 120Hz display, this does muddy the picture quite a bit. But if you take into account that the BenQ isn't running in LightBoost mode, which will add additional lag, it doesn't look too bad.
> 
> And now the *1mil $ question*: These 2 vids are recorded in slow-mo 240fps. What do you think how much latency would you notice if you replay the vids 240x faster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what still bugs me is the question, *how compareable are the* *Average Lag Comparisons*?
> 
> When you look at that picture you can see that the Eizo in non boosting 120Hz mode has only a higher average total lag of 4.5 ms, compared to the really quick Asus VG278HE (in 144Hz non strobing/LightBoost mode). So I don't think the comparison is very fair. Fair would be if you test all displays in 120Hz mode with strobing/LightBoost on.
> 
> So let's see if we see such a fair comparison from a independent review site in the future.


I take it that's the EIZO is on the left with the strobing effect clearly visible? Is it just the camera picking up on the strobing, or is that the final image delivered by the monitor???


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I take it that's the EIZO is on the left with the strobing effect clearly visible? Is it just the camera picking up on the strobing, or is that the final image delivered by the monitor???


I seriously hope that's the camera. Who could ever look at that stuff for long periods of time









Also, lets say the strobing isn't visible but the eye does perceive it. Does that mean my epileptic dog will go all spastic ?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I seriously hope that's the camera. Who could ever look at that stuff for long periods of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lets say the strobing isn't visible but the eye does perceive it. Does that mean my epileptic dog will go all spastic ?


It would be like Clockwork Orange 24/7!!!


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I take it that's the EIZO is on the left with the strobing effect clearly visible? Is it just the camera picking up on the strobing, or is that the final image delivered by the monitor???


Quote:


> These 2 vids are recorded in slow-mo 240fps.


That's why you see it like that.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> That's why you see it like that.


So just to clarify in normal real-time speed, the strobing effect is invisible to the naked eye???


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> So just to clarify in normal real-time speed, the strobing is invisible to the naked eye???


Yes, it is invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Yes, it is invisible to the naked eye.


Thanks +Rep to ya both!!!


----------



## Z Overlord

well I'm considering this monitor strongly, for it's strobelight. I don't see anything on the horizon with this quality.

I play TF2 and kinda like 6's and Highlander. It's a nice upgrade from my 25ms IPS monitor lol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Has anyone done a comparison between light boost and the strobing on this monitor yet? Is there any noticeable difference between this monitor and something that works well with Lightboost like the XL2411T or the VG248QE?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> well I'm considering this monitor strongly, for it's strobelight. I don't see anything on the horizon with this quality.
> 
> I play TF2 and kinda like 6's and Highlander. It's a nice upgrade from my 25ms IPS monitor lol


Make sure to check HardForum before you buy it.

Once you checked all pages there you're not interested anymore.


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Make sure to check HardForum before you buy it.
> 
> Once you checked all pages there you're not interested anymore.


That can be said about all monitors, check the U2713HM thread, or the korean ones, or any of the 120Hz, if you focus on the duds/flawed ones you're not going to buy any monitor, ever.

If you get a good one without huge backlight bleed and/or dead pixels basically you're trading off some ms response time and input lag for better colors/contrast/viewing angles, whether you find it worth it or not is up to you. Now if you start looking at all the duds, you can find them for about any consumer display.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Has anyone done a comparison between light boost and the strobing on this monitor yet? Is there any noticeable difference between this monitor and something that works well with Lightboost like the XL2411T or the VG248QE?


Yes. A Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness has a 1.4ms strobe while the Eizo at all brightness levels has a ~2.1 ms strobe. The motion clarity will be ever so slightly better on the Lightboost, but at a severe cost to image quality. If you get a good sample, the Eizo is the best modern gaming monitor on the planet, period.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes. A Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness has a 1.4ms strobe while the Eizo at all brightness levels has a ~2.1 ms strobe. The motion clarity will be ever so slightly better on the Lightboost, but at a severe cost to image quality. If you get a good sample, the Eizo is the best modern gaming monitor on the planet, period.


Plus the 10% lightboost is very very dim.


----------



## ridebird

So I've had mine for a couple of weeks now.

The edge bleed thing is still here and here to stay, even on my new one. The Eizo technician here in Sweden said all screens have the same issue and it's simply how this panel works. You do really get used to it though. It sounds weird, but you really do stop seeing it. I only very occassionally see it now - perhaps once every two or three days and go "oh yeah".

It seems like this is an issue with the panel and that this is an existing issue on each and every FG2421. There are of course cases where it's worse/better. Personally I don't see it much any more and I am in love with the colors and the ultra smooth motion of this monitor. I can't go back.

I still am on the fence of recommending it. You shouldn't have to get used to something on a very expensive monitor. If you're interested in this monitor, I'd wait for a rev 2 or something with less issues.


----------



## Icarian

If that is indeed true, I'll return mine, It should be here in 2 days...


----------



## Svarog

I really want the CX240 instead, but those noisy fans are a deal breaker.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes. A Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness has a 1.4ms strobe while the Eizo at all brightness levels has a ~2.1 ms strobe. *The motion clarity will be ever so slightly better on the Lightboost*, but at a severe cost to image quality. If you get a good sample, the Eizo is the best modern gaming monitor on the planet, period.


how come?


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> how come?


Quote:


> A Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness has a 1.4ms strobe while the Eizo at all brightness levels has a ~2.1 ms strobe.


Less sample and hold = less motion blur.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Plus the 10% lightboost is very very dim.


Eh, it wasn't too bad once I turned the contrast up to max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes. A Lightboost monitor at 10% brightness has a 1.4ms strobe while the Eizo at all brightness levels has a ~2.1 ms strobe. The motion clarity will be ever so slightly better on the Lightboost, but at a severe cost to image quality. If you get a good sample, the Eizo is the best modern gaming monitor on the planet, period.


I personally can't tell the difference at all between lightboost 10% and 100% in any game. I forgot that Light boost messed the colors up horribly.

Seeing as I only play Counter Strike (it's pretty ugly regardless), I'm going to disagree with you on that second part.


----------



## X-oiL

I'm having a small issue with my screen. It's "restarting" by itself about twice a day, first it goes all black and after a few seconds the eizo logo shows together with the selected input source up to the right.

I've tried to reinstall graphics drivers but it didn't help. Also checked so the cables are connected correctly.

Anyone else having this problem or found a solution to it? Or is it my graphic card that could be the problem?

I'm using DP.

Cheers


----------



## Roch

Finally got mine today and have only had a couple of hours to play with it so i'm sure i'll find more pros/cons as the days go on. No dead or stuck pixels and no backlight bleed to speak of.

Initial thoughts are very positive; I cannot believe how deep the blacks are! Colours look nice and the whole thing is a world away from the 2411, although to be fair, it is twice the price.

Not noticed any more input lag than the Benq, (KD's stayed the same) as usual, people who haven't tried it are making a mountain out of a molehill. The motion looks excellent in 240hz mode, i'd say as good as the Lightboost hack I was running previously. Like I said, early days but very happy so far.

If I turn on the high contrast theme in windows (the black one) and stare at the desktop I get some faint bleed in the corners, with a normal desktop and during games I can't see any at all.

I've got a Gretag i1 calibrator but the Match software for it isn't supported any more (Win 8.1) so i'm unable to do a proper job on it, anyone any ideas what I can do? Any third party apps I can use with it?

I've used the TFTCentral settings for now, though i'm finding the 6500k settings a little yellow.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> Finally got mine today and have only had a couple of hours to play with it so i'm sure i'll find more pros/cons as the days go on. No dead or stuck pixels and no backlight bleed to speak of.
> 
> Initial thoughts are very positive; I cannot believe how deep the blacks are! Colours look nice and the whole thing is a world away from the 2411, although to be fair, it is twice the price.
> 
> Not noticed any more input lag than the Benq, (KD's stayed the same) as usual, people who haven't tried it are making a mountain out of a molehill. The motion looks excellent in 240hz mode, i'd say as good as the Lightboost hack I was running previously. Like I said, early days but very happy so far.
> 
> If I turn on the high contrast theme in windows (the black one) and stare at the desktop I get some faint bleed in the corners, with a normal desktop and during games I can't see any at all.
> 
> I've got a Gretag i1 calibrator but the Match software for it isn't supported any more (Win 8.1) so i'm unable to do a proper job on it, anyone any ideas what I can do? Any third party apps I can use with it?
> 
> I've used the TFTCentral settings for now, though i'm finding the 6500k settings a little yellow.


so .... you are happy with this monitor ?
compared to Benq as games smoothness how is the Eizo ?


----------



## ruimfine

nice review
display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/EIZO_FORIS_FG2421


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> I'm having a small issue with my screen. It's "restarting" by itself about twice a day, first it goes all black and after a few seconds the eizo logo shows together with the selected input source up to the right.
> 
> I've tried to reinstall graphics drivers but it didn't help. Also checked so the cables are connected correctly.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem or found a solution to it? Or is it my graphic card that could be the problem?
> 
> I'm using DP.
> 
> Cheers


That actually happened twice for me so far. It happened first time some days ago when playing BF4, not very nice thing middle of the match







Yesterday it happened again this time in normal desktop usage when browsing internet. If it starts to happen more often i need to think about contacting eizo.


----------



## Icarian

Just got my screen and I'm hugely disappointed...

The right side of the screen is WAY brigther than the rest, and it's not backlight bleed, it barely has backlight bleed (if at all) and has no dead pixels, but the right side being that way makes this thing unusable for anything but text processing.

Some pics I took with my phone

The first thing I saw as I booted up the computer, instant NOPE on my part.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Proceeded to test for backlight bleed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Nothing that I can see, and nothing that I would see during normal use. Mo complains here.

Put up a dark gray solid color to see if the right side went bonkers



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





WHAT. THE. ****.



Is there a way to get rid of that? It is as if the right side was in a constant gamma shift, I (and nobody, really....) have no use for it if this model does this, I've read about a lot of people having this issue, but I didn't think it was THAT spread out and common, Ugh..

It only happens on colors that are not 100% black, it has no problem displaying back, but anything that isn't pure black and the right side goes to ****...


----------



## Seid Dark

That looks horrible, hopefully it's not common occurrence :S I was sure that I will buy this one but seems that quality control varies too much.


----------



## Icarian

Well, apparently it goes away if I put gamma on "Power", doing so it only seem to happen on certain gray colors (like Adobe's Photoshop/Premiere menus or the pic I posted earlier)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll keep playing with the setting to see if I can get rid of it while maintaining acceptable colors. If it only happens on grays, I'll keep it., it happens on dark blues. greens, reds, anything dark that isn't black.

After testing a bit more, I just can't seem to get rid of it, it's not something you can get rid of with calibration.

That's how it looks if the pic is in the middle of the screen.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If i put it in full screen... it's just disgusting, this thing can't handle anything that isn't black or white. it's way worse than the cheap 19" Dell TN sitting at the other side of the desk regarding this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm gonna ask for a redund and forget about this, I don't recommend it at all unless you can fully test it yourself before buying.


----------



## BizzareRide

Best monitor ever: 30", 8k, IPS, No Reponse Time, 240Hz, No bezel, Tilt Swivel, VESA Mount, Quad THunderbolt/DP, Wacom digitizer, 10-point multitouch and it should cost $499


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Just got my screen and I'm hugely disappointed...
> 
> The right side of the screen is WAY brigther than the rest, and it's not backlight bleed, it barely has backlight bleed (if at all) and has no dead pixels, but the right side being that way makes this thing unusable for anything but text processing.
> 
> Some pics I took with my phone
> 
> The first thing I saw as I booted up the computer, instant NOPE on my part.
> 
> Proceeded to test for backlight bleed
> 
> Nothing that I can see, and nothing that I would see during normal use. Mo complains here.
> 
> Put up a dark gray solid color to see if the right side went bonkers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT. THE. ****.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get rid of that? It is as if the right side was in a constant gamma shift, I (and nobody, really....) have no use for it if this model does this, I've read about a lot of people having this issue, but I didn't think it was THAT spread out and common, Ugh..
> 
> It only happens on colors that are not 100% black, it has no problem displaying back, but anything that isn't pure black and the right side goes to ****...


Look's like you got a bad one. None of mine do anything like that. Can I ask what brightness settings you used in both regular and Turbo240 mode?


----------



## Lass3

Why don't they make 1440p screens with 120 or 144 Hz now? DP must have fixed the bandwidth issues DVI had?


----------



## Icarian

I tested 20 - 30 - 52 and 75 brightness, no difference between all of them on that front.

The only thing that made a difference was the gamma setting, the higher, the less noticeable, with gamma set at "Power" it's barely noticeable on reddish images, but anything with dark blue, green or gray made it noticeable again plus it crushes blacks too much. Fired up a game, panning the camera is absolutely horrendous, you can clearly see the gradient, as things approach the right side they go brighter.

The display is stunning regarding motion clarity, but it hardly makes up for having such an uniform image

Buy only if you can test it before purchasing, this is not a screen that should be bought online with so many of them having this issue, If it didn't have it, it would be pretty sweet.

I'm not going to ask for a replacement I'll ask for a refund, I'll try my luck if they release a revision what solves this or if someone else releases a VA/IPS 120Hz screen with strobing backlight that doesn't have such glaring fault..


----------



## CallsignVega

What's the harm in just exchanging it? Ya, there are some bad samples out there but there are plenty that are fine.


----------



## Icarian

Problem is that this seems way too common to blindly get another one online, I would look for a replacement if I could test it before bringing it home.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What's the harm in just exchanging it? Ya, there are some bad samples out there but there are plenty that are fine.


Chances of getting another Bad Sample is really high tbh.

Id spend some extra money and get a CX240 even tho it's not aimed for gaming the picture is flawless.


----------



## Icarian

I can grab a 30" 1600p for the price of a CX240, that display is aimed at graphic desing/photography professionals, not the average consumer, I have 0 use for most of its features.


----------



## johnnyw

Guess its time to call support. Monitor allready restarted itself twice today on dekstop use.

I think it has something to do with turbo/240hz mode, i havent used that before apart than short gaming sessings, now had it enabled few days on dekstop use too and that problem started to happen.


----------



## -z3r0-

I'm using the Foris FX2431 since 2010 and thought I could finally upgrade to a Monitor with 120Hz. Why can't Eizo make a monitor with 120/240Hz and the Picture Quality of a CX240 and sell it for 1000$ just like my FX2431. Why do they cheap out on picure quality with this otherwise nice 120/240Hz monitor? It looks like Eizo relaxed their quality control in order to meet the 500$ price tag. I am very disappointed. Maybe next year they release a new revision with higher quality or a better more expensive version. EIther way I would be happy to buy one.
And before people start complaining that 500$ or more is too expensive for a monitor, start thinking about how often you buy one and how much you spend every year on new cpu's/gpu's etc.
Personally I think buying an new monitor every 5 years or so is good enough.


----------



## mdrejhon

Sneak preview information from upcoming FG2421 review, that's very educational:

Make sure you let your Eizo warm up for 30 minutes before you calibrate. It has extremely strong ghosting effects when it's very cold.

LCD's have always been really slow when cold (like a wristwatch outdoors in winter, or when foretting a cellphone in a car in the winter overnight, or a more-ghosting-than-usual GPS navigation screen in a car in the middle of the winter after being frozen overnight).

Most monitors don't show very dramatically noticeable LCD slowdowns by just being cooled down (e.g. slightly below room temperature). However, the EIZO exhibits a very unusual sensitivity to temperature. The 120Hz VA panel tends to ghost massively at 60-65 degrees F, or 15-18 degrees C -- which is easily what the FG2421 reaches overnight when turned off and the thermostat goes down. The ghosting greatly reduces once above about 75+ degrees F or 25+ degrees C, which is the temperature it reaches when fully warmed up.

Leaving it on, the ghosting quality on the EIZO actually dramatically improves once warmed-up. It takes a 5-10 minutes for most of the temperature-related ghosting to disappear, but it's most stabilized after 30 minutes, especially if you've left the monitor off during a cold night. This is something discvered as I'm currently writing up the review for the FG2421.

Example tests that shows the ghosting effects:
www.testufo.com/framerates-marquee
www.testufo.com/ghosting
The test patterns dramatically improve as the monitor warms up.


----------



## ZeGermanB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Problem is that this seems way too common to blindly get another one online, I would look for a replacement if I could test it before bringing it home.


Yea, looks like *Eizo doesn't stand for quality nowadays anymore*. How times changes.









They have to adress this issue, really *bad PR*. And recommendations like playing russian roulette to get a good one is just meschugge.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Problem is that this seems way too common to blindly get another one online, I would look for a replacement if I could test it before bringing it home.


gotta agree. On Hardforum the thread about this monitor has complaints about this issue in every other post. I'd say like 40% or more of the posts are people with this issue, it's not something to gamble with, Eizo needs to do a mass recall or release a new revision. But I don't see that happening, too costly and people who already own one will be burned.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> gotta agree. On Hardforum the thread about this monitor has complaints about this issue in every other post. I'd say like 40% or more of the posts are people with this issue, it's not something to gamble with, Eizo needs to do a mass recall or release a new revision. But I don't see that happening, too costly and people who already own one will be burned.


My only thoughts on that are the monitor is worth playing return roulette with in order to get a decent sample. Just buy from a good reseller, and exchanging stuff shouldn't be that big of a deal. Not sure how it is in Europe, but in the US exchanging stuff/returning stuff is par for the course until you are 100% satisfied and is generally a very easy process. If you get a good sample, this monitor is quite fantastic and at this point in time there is nothing that can even come close to it in a motion clarity strobing backlight display with good image quality.

Something I would like to explore is if the way the monitor is secured inside the housing and/or if some sort of pressure if being applied by the bezel on the right side that may be causing some issues. My three are de-bezeled, may be relieving some "stress"/force on the panel and hence why my samples appear to be so good.

Only reason I've thought of such things is in the past is I've noticed forces being applied around the edges of the panel can have a great affect on the image quality. Most noticeably the 4K asus I recently had such an issue.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Sneak preview information from upcoming FG2421 review, that's very educational:
> 
> Make sure you let your Eizo warm up for 30 minutes before you calibrate. It has extremely strong ghosting effects when it's very cold.
> 
> LCD's have always been really slow when cold (like a wristwatch outdoors in winter, or when foretting a cellphone in a car in the winter overnight, or a more-ghosting-than-usual GPS navigation screen in a car in the middle of the winter after being frozen overnight).
> 
> Most monitors don't show very dramatically noticeable LCD slowdowns by just being cooled down (e.g. slightly below room temperature). However, the EIZO exhibits a very unusual sensitivity to temperature. The 120Hz VA panel tends to ghost massively at 60-65 degrees F, or 15-18 degrees C -- which is easily what the FG2421 reaches overnight when turned off and the thermostat goes down. The ghosting greatly reduces once above about 75+ degrees F or 25+ degrees C, which is the temperature it reaches when fully warmed up.
> 
> Leaving it on, the ghosting quality on the EIZO actually dramatically improves once warmed-up. It takes a 5-10 minutes for most of the temperature-related ghosting to disappear, but it's most stabilized after 30 minutes, especially if you've left the monitor off during a cold night. This is something discvered as I'm currently writing up the review for the FG2421.
> 
> Example tests that shows the ghosting effects:
> www.testufo.com/framerates-marquee
> www.testufo.com/ghosting
> The test patterns dramatically improve as the monitor warms up.


What does this mean for someone living in northern Scandinavia where it's cold the majority of the time? Oh yeah, I also sit with my window open a lot.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> What does this mean for someone living in northern Scandinavia where it's cold the majority of the time? Oh yeah, I also sit with my window open a lot.


What Celcius do you sit at in your computer room?









Does your monitor look like this before startup?



Then maybe the Eizo isn't for you.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Does it really matter? Whether I was pro or a casual, i get the same benefit which decreases the need for compensating and as a result you improve faster and have higher skill cap and makes the whole thing enjoyable.


Yup, not many casual players would care or notice that much whereas pro players need every small advantage they can possibly have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> On a similar note: why are they pushing 4k Televisions...? When Comcast can't even push 1080p without such bad encoding and sloppy imaging. 1080p still has not reached the performance as old CRT's & now they are trying to force a new sub-standard on us..? Sorry, I will take 1080p @ 240hz, over any 60hz 4k TV.
> 
> We are being fed substandard hardware and told motions doesn't matter on your TV's, only colors and pixels do...
> (motion is the only reason we watch, otherwise we'd stare at pictures)


Not all of us watch TV, or when we do we watch the native 1080p versions that actually look good from streaming resources or BluRay.

And with the games I play, I'd rather have a 60Hz, higher input lag 4k or even 1440p screen than a 120/240Hz, 0-1ms input lag 1080p screen for my next one. Not everyone cares so much about latency simply because everyone's sensitivity is different...That's why the whole CFX microstutter wasn't as much of an issue as people made it seem, because it was similar to what CFX and (Previously) SLI had always been like which not everyone could see, it was only when Kepler fixed it and a few sites published results that were spread through forums, etc that it became a big issue although it's nice that AMD is fixing it.


----------



## gablain

How does this compare to the fs2333 ?


----------



## senna89

Eizo FG2421 have some feature or OSD setting to regulate the sharpness ? In my FS2332 there's not and i must use the smart resolution feature to increase it.


----------



## jincuteguy

So is the color on this new Eizo 240hz better than those IPS / PLS? or close?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What Celcius do you sit at in your computer room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your monitor look like this before startup?
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe the Eizo isn't for you.


Nah, I wouldn't stretch it that far. It's cold enough so that my monitor stays cool to the touch even after several hours of usage (that is with the window open and sitting next to it) which leads me to believe that there may be problems with the ghosting on the FG2421. Unless it isn't affected until after incredibly cold temperatures.


----------



## barcode71

Maybe EIZO will be releasing a FS version with strobing backlight, one can only hope.


----------



## CallsignVega

I noticed a few new reviews of the Eizo FG2421 were released recently. I decided to take a look and compile all of the professional reviews and their closing thoughts.

Sweclockers.com: Seal of approval: Eizo Foris FG2421 is an outstanding gaming screen that does not compromise on the colors.

Flatpanelshd.com: EIZO FORIS FG2421 IS A SMALL REVOLUTION IN GAMING MONITORS, COMBINING GREAT PICTURE QUALITY WITH SPEED

Hardware.no: "Foris FG2421 is the best gaming monitor available today"

PurePc: "recommend" must be well earned, 4.5 out of 5 stars.

Prad.de: I didn't pay to read, but from what others have said they gave it high marks for gaming but lowered overall score simply for color "accuracy".

TFTCentral: "The overall gaming performance of the Eizo FG2421 was very good. There is a small additional lag or around 4ms added when Turbo 240 is enabled, but still not a huge number to worry about. Eizo and Sharp have done a great job in offering the first 120Hz compatible VA panel on the market, and it doesn't disappoint when it comes to gaming. As well as these areas, the VA panel was able to offer staggering contrast ratios which you just couldn't get from a TN Film model. The wider viewing angles add additional flexibility compared with TN Film and the screen benefited from that more rounded performance feel. The light semi-glossy AG coating, lack of PWM backlight dimming and decent connectivity options were very welcome. Gaming is obviously the key focus of the FG2421 and we felt it did very well thanks to all these factors.

I don't think I've seen such an overall highly reviewed monitor in quite some time and goes hand in hand with my experience.


----------



## johnnyw

Eizo seems to be really crappy these days, surely not the same company it was in past as QC is just mediocre at best and customer service sucks bigtime. Contacted them yesterday about my faulty FG2421 that restarts itseld atleast 3-4 times/day when turbo is enabled. They seem to be aware that some units has this issue as they right away pointed me to fill the RMA.

But then the ridicilous part begins. I was simply blown away when they told me that this monitor doesnt have onsite/swap warranty, basicly they are saying that i would need to send this unit from finland -> sweden, then they test it and just after that they will send the replacement. That would leave me around week or more without pc which isnt really option for me. I guess just need to use this broken monitor without turbo till i get some temp monitor for rma time.

Oh well, atleast i know now to stay away from eizo produckts now on. I just find it totally unacceptable that monitor which cost 550€ has piss poor quality control & doesnt even have swap warranty option. Its simply silly when asus,benq,samsung,LG etc has swap policy even for their cheapest low end monitors.


----------



## Heracles

The FG2421 is now available at PCCG do I'll probably pull the trigger on three of them in the new year


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> doesnt have onsite/swap warranty, basicly they are saying that i would need to send this unit from finland -> sweden, then they test it and just after that they will send the replacement.


In the US we call that cross-shipping, and unless you provide your credit card they won't do it, and even if you do it's a fairly rare option. In your scenario, you are asking them to foot the bill and take your word on the whole process.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> In the US we call that cross-shipping, and unless you provide your credit card they won't do it, and even if you do it's a fairly rare option. In your scenario, you are asking them to foot the bill and take your word on the whole process.


Well thats how it works with 99% of the other manufacturers here, and it isnt even restricted to high end models but works with cheap units aswell. Courier brings the replace unit and take the faulty one at same time with him. What annoys me is that eizo had such policy in past aswell, didnt even think they have changed it. Few years ago had to get FS2331 replaced and back then they still offered single swap, but seems like they have changed their policy lately.

From now on i much rather get monitors from manufacturers who have such swap policy ( so basicly any other than eizo here ). Its totally sucks that you need to ship monitor to another country, then wait week/month in worst case to receive replacement. I might still understand if it would be only the cheap models, but when i pay 550€ from monitor i then expect to get service that equals the pricing aswell.


----------



## CallsignVega

Have you asked them if they could cross-ship you a new one while you send the other one back with giving them your credit card? That seems an acceptable compromise.


----------



## gablain

hey guys, not really related, but my colors on my monitor are greener than they should be. Its plugged via hdmi. I dont have the problem when i use dvi. Using a amd 7970. Any way to fix this problem ? thanks !


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Have you asked them if they could cross-ship you a new one while you send the other one back with giving them your credit card? That seems an acceptable compromise.


Send mail for support yesterday and currently waiting on response.


----------



## CallsignVega

Johnny do me a favor and look at the back of your FG2421, does it say made in Germany or Japan?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Johnny do me a favor and look at the back of your FG2421, does it say made in Germany or Japan?


Made in Japan on the serial sticker if that was what you mean.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> The FG2421 is now available at PCCG do I'll probably pull the trigger on three of them in the new year


Pray that all three of them are either as good or as crap.


----------



## jincuteguy

So is this Eizo 240hz monitor really worth the $600 price tag for a 24"?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So is this Eizo 240hz monitor really worth the $600 price tag for a 24"?


Yes, there is literally no other monitor like it (not considering it's sister $5,500 satellite imagery version).

On another note:

Hm interesting. According to this thread there are some made in Germany:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18553256&page=9

Sounds like all the USA bought ones are Japan version which may be of better quality. Hence why I've seen more European complaints than ones from the USA.


----------



## Hefner

I think I'll get the EIZO to replace my XL2411T later this year. I'm still looking for a local retailer that sells these so I can test it before I buy it. I'm not willing to take a risk of getting a bad one since money is tight for me.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Pray that all three of them are either as good or as crap.


Yeah I hope so, would have went 7680x1440 BUT as much as I like RPG's I do play alot of BF3 and I want to get into Iracing....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, there is literally no other monitor like it (not considering it's sister $5,500 satellite imagery version).
> 
> On another note:
> 
> Hm interesting. According to this thread there are some made in Germany:
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18553256&page=9
> 
> Sounds like all the USA bought ones are Japan version which may be of better quality. Hence why I've seen more European complaints than ones from the USA.


What do you think Australia will get? Japan??


----------



## Geran

So what would it take to run three of these at native Hz while gaming?


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> So what would it take to run three of these at native Hz while gaming?


as many R9 290's as can fit in your PC case


----------



## PDXMark

This monitor is great; see, look at the high res pictures of CS:GO!


----------



## GeneralNMX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> So what would it take to run three of these at native Hz while gaming?


Not too bad, since it's 1080p: for most of the newest games, just two of the highest-end video cards in SLI/Crossfire; if it was 1440p or 1600p, you'd need at least 3. You can theoretically run it off one AMD card or one Nvidia card-- especially the newest AMD R9 290X and Nvidia GTX 780 Ti -- but you'd need to tweak the settings a little depending on the game (and especially not for competitive!). However, AFAIK, how we perceive motion peripherally is a bit different; so I'm not sure 120hz/144hz/240hz/Lightboost for our peripheral vision is really worth it, outside of Stereoscopic 3D of course. And those looking for super-wide Stereoscopic 3D I really suggest waiting for the 1080p Oculus Rift (as an owner of a devkit).


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Have you asked them if they could cross-ship you a new one while you send the other one back with giving them your credit card? That seems an acceptable compromise.


They replied today and their answer was simply that they dont offer swap no matter what i do. Then send new mail and asked how come the swap was still option year ago when had to get FS2331 replaced and when they changed the policy. Reply to that was simply saying that they dont offer swap anymore without even giving answering to my question.


----------



## nrii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> They replied today and their answer was simply that they dont offer swap no matter what i do. Then send new mail and asked how come the swap was still option year ago when had to get FS2331 replaced and when they changed the policy. Reply to that was simply saying that they dont offer swap anymore without even giving answering to my question.


I actually had problems with my Foris FS2332 late last year and had to RMA the display. They actually tried to tell me that the single swap isn't an option and I have to send the display from Finland to Sweden and get the replacement only after that. This was strange as I had just read that some users got their displays having the same problem single swapped earlier in the same month (murobbs).

After that I emailed them and pointed the basic service page on their own website which still says that the single swap is possible for products under warranty.

The said page is here: http://www.eizo.se/default.aspx?page=20

I would ask them why is this option still listed on your official site if it isn't possible and not take no for an answer very easily. You of course could also state that you checked the warranty terms in advance and the single swap option was one of the reasons why you chose to buy the current display etc.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrii*
> 
> I actually had problems with my Foris FS2332 late last year and had to RMA the display. They actually tried to tell me that the single swap isn't an option and I have to send the display from Finland to Sweden and get the replacement only after that. This was strange as I had just read that some users got their displays having the same problem single swapped earlier in the same month (murobbs).
> 
> After that I emailed them and pointed the basic service page on their own website which still says that the single swap is possible for products under warranty.
> 
> The said page is here: http://www.eizo.se/default.aspx?page=20
> 
> I would ask them why is this option still listed on your official site if it isn't possible and not take no for an answer very easily. You of course could also state that you checked the warranty terms in advance and the single swap option was one of the reasons why you chose to buy the current display etc.


After my last message some eizo techsupport guy actually phoned me and explained why they dont offer single swap for other than radiforce displays anymore. He said its because too many peoples send them displays that were broken externally via single swap. I kinda understand it. but still really disapointed about the situation as now im forced to buy another display for RMA time, and thats not something i would want to do after spending so much on this.


----------



## JCRoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCRoq*
> 
> I just returned mine and I will be getting a new unit by the end of the week. I agreed with the store that I will get a full refund if the second one is faulty as well. Happy for now, let's hope 2nd one is good.


Today I received my second unit. This sample was even worse with the same right bleeding on grey tones and a HUGE amount of cross-hatching. A complete patch, like 1/3 of the screen (top of the screen) contained cross-hatching.
I am sorry but I can't recommend this monitor. I went straight to the store and requested a refund. Both my units were made in Japan.

Here is a picture of the second unit:


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCRoq*
> 
> Today I received my second unit. This sample was even worse with the same right bleeding on grey tones and a HUGE amount of cross-hatching. A complete patch, like 1/3 of the screen (top of the screen) contained cross-hatching.
> I am sorry but I can't recommend this monitor. I went straight to the store and requested a refund. Both my units were made in Japan.
> 
> Here is a picture of the second unit:


Maybe it is the photo, but do you have the brightness ALL the way up, and the contrast messed with? That picture looks horribly washed out......


----------



## Svarog

Got all my money refunded today, i think i'm gonna save it for a GTX 880 instead which is due for release in March 2014.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> hey guys, not really related, but my colors on my monitor are greener than they should be. Its plugged via hdmi. I dont have the problem when i use dvi. Using a amd 7970. Any way to fix this problem ? thanks !


Why use HDMI? You can't run it at 120Hz via HDMI.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I've just ordered 3 of these bad boys, now all I need is for the EVGA EU webby to list those damn 780Ti classy's and I'm good-to-go!!!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

My three beauties arrived today and boy my eyes have never been loved so much. The picture quality, clarity and depth of colours are just amazing. Gaming wise the motion blur tech is just stunning. All three of mine were manufactured in Japan on 02/10/13. Which means that we're seeing these Japanese made screens in the EU as well now. All have no back bleed or ghosting as yet, so it looks like the have improved their quality control and initial teething problems too!!!























I have a couple of quick questions; What colour settings are you guys running? And does everyone have em wired up via the display port connection???


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> My three beauties arrived today and boy my eyes have never been loved so much. The picture quality, clarity and depth of colours are just amazing. Gaming wise the motion blur tech is just stunning. All three of mine were manufactured in Japan on 02/10/13. Which means that we're seeing these Japanese made screens in the EU as well now. All have no back bleed or ghosting as yet, so it looks like the have improved their quality control and initial teething problems too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of quick questions; What colour settings are you guys running? And does everyone have em wired up via the display port connection???


Yes, use display port.

I would recommend buying something like a Spyder4Pro or iColor, to calibrate your displays properly. There isn't much sense in dropping $1800+ on displays and not spending the $200 to get a calibrator to make them really shine.

You would calibrate now while new, and then in a couple of months after they have broke in.

Now, a question for you.....

Do you notice any cross hatching?


----------



## ksikske

I've tried to reinstall graphics drivers but it didn't help. Also checked so the cables are connected correctly.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Now, a question for you.....
> 
> Do you notice any cross hatching?


All three screens look perfect to me, as the picture quality is A1. However I have taken some photo's today and noticed a weird effect going on, sort of like a sun haze type effect, as you may notice?

Here's a few pictures to show ya, but the full set is on my PB page:-

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/library/CYBER-NINJA-PC/EIZO%20Desktop%20Shots?sort=2&page=1

The effect does not seem to be present in every photo, which is a bit strange? And it's not visible to the naked eye either, so it may be my monitors or cameras settings which are causing it? However these monitors are simply outstanding, with the colours absolutely amazing and I am extremely impressed at the stunning images these screens deliver. So do you have any thoughts about what is occurring here???

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0068.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0071.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0072.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0075.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0076.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0078.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0084.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0090.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0091.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0095.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0097.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0110.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0113.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0123.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0125.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0182.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0127.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0141.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0142.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0144.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0159.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0138.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0165.jpg.html/URL]http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0150.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0152.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0176.jpg.htmlhttp://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...NINJA-PC/EIZO Desktop Shots/IMG_0178.jpg.html


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Cross-hatching can be hard to capture in photos, it looks like what you are seeing might be the semi-reflective AG coating......hard to tell.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Cross-hatching can be hard to capture in photos, it looks like what you are seeing might be the semi-reflective AG coating......hard to tell.


OK thanks, I haven't noticed it anywhere else and its definitely not visible to the naked eye. That's during general PC work and gaming too, but I will keep an eye out for it in the future though. One more question if I may? If the optimum connection is via the display port, how do you connect 3 screens to 2 GPU's? As each GPU only has one display port???


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Got an image that isn't blue and orange?


----------



## Arc0s

Just got mine today looking great so far, tried the moving Eiffel photo and it has no visible ghosting or motion blur looks amazing!!

If your monitor is stuck at 60hz try this:

Go to Nvidia control panel>Display>Change Resolution. You will probably see a screen similar to this one:



Scroll down on the list to where it says PC and select 1920x1080, now the 120hz option will be available:


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK thanks, I haven't noticed it anywhere else and its definitely not visible to the naked eye. That's during general PC work and gaming too, but I will keep an eye out for it in the future though. One more question if I may? If the optimum connection is via the display port, how do you connect 3 screens to 2 GPU's? As each GPU only has one display port???


Cross-hatching can be seen with the naked eye pretty easily, so it sounds like you are safe.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys i am looking for a monitor which has great text clarity (i read 4-10h/day large texts) and can provide very good gaming experience in multiplayer fps (around 4-10h/week).
I ve read a lot and this monitor looks to be all that i want.
Owners what do you think? Please verify if reading is smooth, text clarity does not cause dizziness and gameplay is smooth as advertised and reviewed. Otherwise there is a more appropriate monitor to my needs?
Thanks.


----------



## Arc0s

So far the only thing I've noticed on mine is the color washes out at the two top corners, kind of looks like IPS glow but it doesn't happen at all on a black background. I still plan on keeping it since everything else looks stunning, no cross hatching and no dead/stuck pixels; colors and motion in games is also excellent.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys i am looking for a monitor which has great text clarity (i read 4-10h/day large texts) and can provide very good gaming experience in multiplayer fps (around 4-10h/week).
> I ve read a lot and this monitor looks to be all that i want.
> Owners what do you think? Please verify if reading is smooth, text clarity does not cause dizziness and gameplay is smooth as advertised and reviewed. Otherwise there is a more appropriate monitor to my needs?
> Thanks.


I would reach out to Vega and see if he can make a strong recommendation, or reach out the good folks at Blurbusters.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I would reach out to Vega and see if he can make a strong recommendation, or reach out the good folks at Blurbusters.


Vega has posted in this thread how these eizos are the bestest ever in contrast to everyone elsees abysmal experience with them.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> So far the only thing I've noticed on mine is the color washes out at the two top corners, kind of looks like IPS glow but it doesn't happen at all on a black background. I still plan on keeping it since everything else looks stunning, no cross hatching and no dead/stuck pixels; colors and motion in games is also excellent.


In reading of large texts is comfort? I mean you notice higher clarity which can justify more its price cost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I would reach out to Vega and see if he can make a strong recommendation, or reach out the good folks at Blurbusters.


Thanks i am waiting for Blurbusters review to be published.

Since i buy monitor every 3-4years, i tend to choose one with new technology implemented and up to 3 years warranty or more. But i dont like to spend money if the product can not justify its price, so i kindly ask for your inputs regarding my demands (comfort in long time reading per day and good performance, for current standards, in fps multiplayer gaming).
Thanks.


----------



## Arc0s

Yes text looks clear and gameplay is very smooth. You may want to order from a place with a good return policy because some people have gotten displays with defects. I am very happy with mine so far. I suggest waiting for the BlurBuster's in depth review and then decide from there.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Got an image that isn't blue and orange?


There's a bunch of em on my PB page, did you click the link and go check em out???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> In reading of large texts is comfort? I mean you notice higher clarity which can justify more its price cost?
> Thanks i am waiting for Blurbusters review to be published.
> 
> Since i buy monitor every 3-4years, i tend to choose one with new technology implemented and up to 3 years warranty or more. But i dont like to spend money if the product can not justify its price, so i kindly ask for your inputs regarding my demands (comfort in long time reading per day and good performance, for current standards, in fps multiplayer gaming).
> Thanks.


I'm sure that the BlurBusters review will be very favourable, as these monitors are simple stunning in every way. They deliver an amazing image in all fields, with everything razor sharp and superb depth of colours and contrast. Then add the back light strobing and zero motion blur and they excell in every task. Plus they come with a 5 year warranty, which sealed the deal for me. I think they have ironed out all the early quality control issues, as my three are all perfect. As Vega said in his review, he see's these bad boy's as being the Top Dog for a few years to come. And couple that with the fact that he preferred these over a 4K monitor, is testament to their quality and performance!!!


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> As Vega said in his review, he see's these bad boy's as being the Top Dog for a few years to come


24" 1080p, top dog for years to come, yeah right.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> 24" 1080p, top dog for years to come, yeah right.


Seeing is believing my friend, when you have witnessed the quality of performance these screens deliver at first hand, then you too will become a believer!!!


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Seeing is believing my friend, when you have witness *the quality of performance these screens* deliver at first hand, then you too will become a believer!!!


All I've seen is major back light bleeding problems here and on [h] forum. Kinda sad you spend half a grand on a monitor that isn't up to standard on that.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's a bunch of em on my PB page, did you click the link and go check em out???


I was just referring to the seemingly over abundance of this:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContrast


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> All I've seen is major back light bleeding problems here and on [h] forum. Kinda sad you spend half a grand on a monitor that isn't up to standard on that.


The difference with these screens can be described like this; try looking at any screen with dark sunglasses on, and then take off the shades. It's just like night and day!!!









Very few new products which push the boundaries of technological advancement, launch without any hitches. My three EIZO's are perfect and as far as I'm concerned it's money well spent with the added value of some future proofing included. So there's nothing sad about making an investment towards the future at all!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I was just referring to the seemingly over abundance of this:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContrast


LOL Just vibrant colours to show how amazing the colour and contrast is dude. There are some more varied photo's on my PB page, click the link for some glorious eye candy!!!









http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/library/CYBER-NINJA-PC/EIZO%20Desktop%20Shots?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOL Just vibrant colours to show how amazing the colour and contrast is dude. There are some more varied photo's on my PB page, click the link for some glorious eye candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/library/CYBER-NINJA-PC/EIZO%20Desktop%20Shots?sort=2&page=1


Nobody ever showed how well the monitor upscaled. Things like running CS 1.6 at low res has been mentioned before but nobody ever said how crisp, smooth, or blurry it looked, let alone photos.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Nobody ever showed how well the monitor upscaled. Things like running CS 1.6 at low res has been mentioned before but nobody ever said how crisp, smooth, or blurry it looked, let alone photos.


As I don't own CS, or have any inclination to ever play it, I sadly can't help you there. However, I will post a link to my YT channel, so you can see others games in action. I just need to finish this build off and adjust all the settings for max res eye candy etc. LOL


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I was just referring to the seemingly over abundance of this:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContrast


I wonder why it is that all the movie posters in the image on that page that I recognize were terrible movies.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> As I don't own CS, or have any inclination to ever play it, I sadly can't help you there. However, I will post a link to my YT channel, so you can see others games in action. I just need to finish this build off and adjust all the settings for max res eye candy etc. LOL


It doesn't have to be CS, it could even be your desktop as long as GPU scaling is disabled. It's just that CS 1.6 is a popular enough game to run at low res and high frame rates, and therefore is a very uncontested example. 2D games are very subjective since some people like crisp blockier pixels while other people like smoothed out pixels.

*tl;dr*: Could someone please just disable GPU scaling, set their desktop to the lowest resolution possible, display the following image at 100%, and take a photo?
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-xM401bgDw1k/UVpxNPdVNMI/AAAAAAAAAUc/blEymhdDOmk/s1600/bigbannerV2.png


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> It doesn't have to be CS, it could even be your desktop as long as GPU scaling is disabled. It's just that CS 1.6 is a popular enough game to run at low res and high frame rates, and therefore is a very uncontested example. 2D games are very subjective since some people like crisp blockier pixels while other people like smoothed out pixels.
> 
> *tl;dr*: Could someone please just disable GPU scaling, set their desktop to the lowest resolution possible, display the following image at 100%, and take a photo?
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-xM401bgDw1k/UVpxNPdVNMI/AAAAAAAAAUc/blEymhdDOmk/s1600/bigbannerV2.png


As per your request, how's this for ya buddy???

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/library/CYBER-NINJA-PC/EIZO%20Desktop%20Shots?sort=2&page=5

Two photo's each at the following screen res; 800x600, 1280x720, 1600x900 & 1920x1080. All taken with a Cannon Powershot SX50HS

Enjoy!!!









P.S. Just curious but what do those photo's tell ya???


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Your 800x600 video signal is stretched out. Is there no setting in the monitor's OSD to set it to preserve ratio?

*EDIT:* Anyway, unfortunately the JPEG compression is too heavy to make out if the pixels are crisp, smooth, or what-not. I don't need a picture of the entire monitor; is it possible for you to get closer without the photo coming out fuzzy?

Also for reference you didn't have to do anything larger than 1280x720.

As for what the photos would tell me, it would tell me how crisp, smooth, and/or blurry discrete pixels are upscaled in both pixelated and smoother graphics. Most things like modern games just tell you how smoother graphics are upscaled rather than crisp and pixelated ones are.

*EDIT 2:* To clarify, 99.99% of all monitor reviews don't investigate upscaling.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Your 800x600 video signal is stretched out. Is there no setting in the monitor's OSD to set it to preserve ratio?
> 
> *Nope I can't see that setting at all. The picture is the native size as per the link you sent me. It's size is 704x184, do you not have a bigger version???
> *
> *EDIT:* Anyway, unfortunately the JPEG compression is too heavy to make out if the pixels are crisp, smooth, or what-not. I don't need a picture of the entire monitor; is it possible for you to get closer without the photo coming out fuzzy?
> 
> *I will take some new photo's for you now, I'll take 2 @ 800x600 & 2 @ 1280x720. Which must be worth a +Rep??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CallsignVega

Nothing can touch these displays at what they are designed for. Great image quality and great motion clarity. The only thing comparable is the FW900, which is all but extinct and can't be multi-monitored. Taking video of my 3x1 portrait Eizo setup can't portray the gaming experience. You would have to view it in real life to see how incredible it is.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Nope I can't see that setting at all.


Darn. You have GPU upscaling disabled, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The picture is the native size as per the link you sent me. It's size is 704x184, do you not have a bigger version???


I could give a bigger version, but that won't help because what I'm trying to see are how individual pixels are being upscaled. If I doubled the pixels in the image then the monitor wouldn't be giving a proper result because it would look crisper than however the monitor actually handles individual pixels. If I made there just be more content to the image then that wouldn't make a difference in how the discrete pixels are upscaled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I will take some new photo's for you now, I'll take 2 @ 800x600 & 2 @ 1280x720. Which must be worth a +Rep??? LOL


If you cannot get 800x600 to be displayed in a 4:3 ratio without GPU scaling then don't bother with either. I'd rather have a proper 4:3 800x600 with blurry pixels than a stretched-out 800x600 using the universe's best upscaler.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Darn. You have GPU upscaling disabled, right?
> 
> *YES via NV CP*
> 
> If you cannot get 800x600 to be displayed in a 4:3 ratio without GPU scaling then don't bother with either. I'd rather have a proper 4:3 800x600 with blurry pixels than a stretched-out 800x600 using the universe's best upscaler.


Sorry but I cannot see a way to change the 16:9 to 4:3. I took some close-ups as best I could and uploaded em here:-

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/library/CYBER-NINJA-PC/EIZO%20Desktop%20Shots?sort=2&page=6

HTH


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nothing can touch these displays at what they are designed for. Great image quality and great motion clarity. The only thing comparable is the FW900, which is all but extinct and can't be multi-monitored. Taking video of my 3x1 portrait Eizo setup can't portray the gaming experience. You would have to view it in real life to see how incredible it is.


Vega - Would you know or have an idea of how to run 3 x EIZO's from 2 GPU's? As they require the connection via the Display Port. I have ordered one of these in the hope that it will solve the problem:-

http://www.lenovoquickpick.com/usa/accessorycategory/46/cables

And allow me to run 2 way SLi, with the center screen on the first card and the outer screens on the 2nd card.? If not it's a 3 way SLi config!!! LOL


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

The photos aren't the clearest, but it's enough to show that the upscale looks to be more on the "crisp" side of things rather than on the "smooth" side of things. It'd probably be a pretty good monitor for older 2D games if it weren't for the forced aspect ratio stretching...

Anyway, thanks. Even though you weren't able to find any way to preserve the 4:3 aspect ratio, you definitely earned a rep point just for taking the time to go through with that.

BTW, I also have a Canon PowerShot, but it has a manual mode. Does your camera have a manual mode? If it does, then you can use said mode to get an even clearer image for close-range photos, and perhaps another rep.







Alternatively, try "Macro" mode if it has it. (for reference, see the two photos I took via "Manual" in this post on AVS Forum)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> The photos aren't the clearest, but it's enough to show that the upscale looks to be more on the "crisp" side of things rather than on the "smooth" side of things. It'd probably be a pretty good monitor for older 2D games if it weren't for the forced aspect ratio stretching...
> 
> Anyway, thanks. Even though you weren't able to find any way to preserve the 4:3 aspect ratio, you definitely earned a rep point just for taking the time to go through with that.
> 
> BTW, I also have a Canon PowerShot, but it has a manual mode. Does your camera have a manual mode? If it does, then you can use said mode to get an even clearer image for close-range photos, and perhaps another rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, try "Macro" mode if it has it. (for reference, see the two photos I took via "Manual" in this post on AVS Forum)


I do not have a tripod, so it's by hand with my elbow's resting upon my desk!!! LOL I did have the image Stabilizer on tho.









Also I can try the manual mode and set the image capture from 16:9 to 4:3 on the camera. Would that change things somewhat???

The SX50HS has a Manual mode, but no Macro mode - sorry. Lemme know if you would like those pics taken etc???


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I do not have a tripod, so it's by hand with my elbow's resting upon my desk!!! LOL I did have the image Stabilizer on tho.


I don't blame you. I only have a tripod because it's my father's and he was a bit of a photo nut back in the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Also I can try the manual mode and set the image capture from 16:9 to 4:3 on the camera. Would that change things somewhat???


The aspect ratio of the photo doesn't really make a difference.. The only the aspect ratio that matters is the video signal being output by the monitor itself. And since you did not find any aspect ratio options in the monitor's OSD, it won't really matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The SX50HS has a Manual mode, but no Macro mode - sorry. Lemme know if you would like those pics taken etc???


Looking at the camera itself, it looks moderately similar to mine. First set the physical dial in the top-right to "M". Secondly press the "MF" button, which should allow you to select "Manual Focus" from an on-screen menu via the "sorta-dpad". From there you should be able to press left on the "sorta-dpad" and eventually the image should start to look crisp. You can then fiddle with it via the right and left buttons on the "sorta-dpad".


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> The aspect ratio of the photo doesn't really make a difference.. The only the aspect ratio that matters is the video signal being output by the monitor itself. And since you did not find any aspect ratio options in the monitor's OSD, it won't really matter.
> .


OK I just uploaded 8 more photo's on page 6 and also I discovered that my new camera does have a Macro mode. LOL So thanks for the help with my new toy!!!









Pics 1 & 2 are @ 800x600 in Manual.
Pics 3 & 4 are @ 800x600 in Macro.
Pics 5 & 6 are @ 1280x720 in Manual.
Pics 7 & 8 are @ 1280x720 in Macro.

So that's about it really, I dunno how else I can help ya? And thanks for the +Rep, if you feel like hitting it again, then just go nuts!!! LOL


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Vega - Would you know or have an idea of how to run 3 x EIZO's from 2 GPU's? As they require the connection via the Display Port. I have ordered one of these in the hope that it will solve the problem:-
> 
> http://www.lenovoquickpick.com/usa/accessorycategory/46/cables
> 
> And allow me to run 2 way SLi, with the center screen on the first card and the outer screens on the 2nd card.? If not it's a 3 way SLi config!!! LOL


They can run in any combination of Dvi or DP.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They can run in any combination of Dvi or DP.


When I ran it via the DVI port the TurboBoost was disabled and the EIZO software would not recognise the monitor or open. It was only when I switched to DP that it all began to work. So by using that info it seems to me that the monitor is set to operate with all it's bells & whistles working, only when connected via the DP port. But I may have the wrong settings or something like that???


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Those new photos are pretty good. You can pretty clearly see the discrete pixels on inside of Samus's leg on the right. You can also see distinct 90-degree pixel-steps on Samus's ship along the long diagonal line on the right and/or left side (depending on the photo).

I'm pretty sure that's considerably crisper than "Nvidia scaling" (no idea about AMD's GPU scaling), which would be great for sprite-based 2D games.

Of course, most 2D games are not widescreen, and considering that the monitor stretches out 4:3 video signals, this makes the monitor's upscaler a bit of an oddball since it'd probably be too "jaggy" for 3D game content. I'm going to see if I can find a PDF manual and look through it for an "aspect ratio" setting or something...

Thanks for bearing with me. You definitely earned your rep.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Those new photos are pretty good. You can pretty clearly see in the discrete pixels on inside of Samus's leg on the right. You can also see distinct 90-degree pixel-steps on Samus's ship on the right side of the image.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's considerably crisper than "Nvidia scaling" (no idea about AMD's GPU scaling), which would be great for sprite-based 2D games.
> 
> Of course, most 2D games are not widescreen, and considering that the monitor stretches out 4:3 video signals, this makes the monitor's upscaler a bit of an oddball since it'd probably be too "jaggy" for 3D game content. I'm going to see if I can find a PDF manual and look through it for an "aspect ratio" setting or something...
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me. You definitely earned your rep.


Your very welcome! Furthermore please enlighten this less educated dude, [In simple terms] what the importance and desired effect scaling has whilst playing video games???

Thanks


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Furthermore please enlighten this less educated dude, [In simple terms] what the importance and desired effect scaling has whilst playing video games???


Take a look at this image:


If you open it up in paint and zoom in, you'll see that each pixel is actually a 3x3 block of pixels. Some people would say that this would in fact be a bit _too_ crisp for an LCD, but 99.99% of upscalers usually won't just pixel-double, so the resulting image would indeed be softened up at least a bit...

...assuming that the upscaler doesn't result in _this_:


Blurry, 'nuff said.

*EDIT:* WAIT! According to the user manual, there IS a setting to set the aspect ratio to not stretch. And right below that in the manual it says that you can even adjust the smoothing of the upscaled image!

To quote the manual:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Page 19 @ http://www.eizo.com/global/support/db/files/manuals/03V24721A1/Manual-EN.pdf*
> 2-4.　Selecting Screen Size
> 
> • To select screen size
> 
> An image with a resolution other than the recommended resolution is displayed in full screen automatically. You can change the screen size by using the "Screen Size" function.
> 
> *Auto*: The monitor automatically changes the screen size according to the aspect ratio and resolution information from the external device. This setting can be selected when the input is HDMI (video signal).
> 
> *Full Screen*: Images are stretched to full screen. since aspect ratios vary, images may be distorted in some cases.
> 
> *Enlarged*: Images are enlarged to full screen without changing the aspect ratio. Since aspect ratios are maintained, black horizontal or vertical borders may appear.
> 
> *Normal:*: Displays the images with the specified resolution.
> 
> *Procedure*
> 
> 1.　Choose "Screen" from the Setting menu, and press ENTER.
> 
> 2.　Choose "Screen Size" from "Screen", and press ENTER.
> 
> The "Screen Size" menu appears.
> 
> 3.　Use ▼ or ▲ for adjustment.
> 
> 4.　Press ENTER to exit.
> 
> • To modify blurred characters or lines
> 
> When an image is displayed with a resolution other than that recommended, the characters or lines of the displayed image may blur.
> 
> *Attention*
> • Smoothing setting may not be required depending on the display resolution. (You cannot choose the smoothing icon.)
> 
> *Adjustable Range*
> 
> 1 to 5
> 
> *Procedure*
> 
> 1.　Choose "Screen" from the Setting menu, and press ENTER.
> 
> 2.　Choose "Smoothing" from the "Screen" menu, and press ENTER.
> 
> The "Smoothing" menu appears.
> 
> 3.　Use ▼ or ▲ for adjustment.
> 
> 4.　Press ENTER to exit.


Could someone very quickly check and see if the smoothing option is just made unavailable when the resolution is 1920 pixels wide or 1080 pixels tall? (such as 1920x800 and 1440x1080)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I spotted all that in the monitors OSD menu, but alas it still doesn't allow you to change the aspect ratio.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I spotted all that in the monitors OSD menu, but alas it still doesn't allow you to change the aspect ratio.


You sure? The exmple image(s) in the PDF manual shows it changing the displayed aspect ratio for a 1024x768 resolution.

*EDIT:* Apparently I broke the link to said PDF manual. I've fixed that now. Here's the (correct) link again, refer to page 19:
http://www.eizo.com/global/support/db/files/manuals/03V24721A1/Manual-EN.pdf


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

You have to have it set to normal, for the aspect ratio to change when you reduce the res. So yes smaller non-full screen aspects are achievable!!!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> You have to have it set to normal, for the aspect ratio to change when you reduce the res. So yes smaller non-full screen aspects are achievable!!!


As the PDF manual shows, "Normal" only displays the image without any upscaling. What about setting it to "Enlarged"?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

8 new photo's added in 4:3 - 800x600 and 4:3 - 1280x720, all the same settings as the last 8 photo's - Enjoy!!!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> 8 new photo's added in 4:3 - 800x600 and 4:3 - 1280x720, all the same settings as the last 8 photo's - Enjoy!!!


Geez, you didn't have to take even more photos. If you were insisting then I would have asked for you to set the "smoothing" so whatever value has the crispest and blockiest pixels.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Geez, you didn't have to take even more photos. If you were insisting then I would have asked for you to set the "smoothing" so whatever value has the crispest and blockiest pixels.


The smoothing was set at 3, scale goes from 1-5.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The smoothing was set at 3, scale goes from 1-5.


Wow, that already looks crisper than Nvidia's GPU scaling, the 800x600 shots look particularly nice. What does it look like on the least-smooth setting? (I don't know if that'd be 1 or 5, the manual doesn't say)

If you insist on taking yet another set of photos, don't bother with 1280x720 since you've got 800x600 working with the correct aspect ratio now.

*EDIT:* Heck, you could even do 640x480 via right clicking a program -> properties, going to the "Compatibility" tab, and then checking "Run in 640x480". Then just launch said program and your desktop will be in 640x480.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

The smoothing is locked and I do not know how to unlock it. This may be because it's pre-set whilst using one of the user profiles? You can only adjust certain things in the user profiles settings. So hence why it's locked and I'm guessing hitting the reset button would maybe unlock it? But as I have created some profiles and do not wish to re-set them all and start over, that's not really a path I wish to take - sorry. Here are my settings for general use whilst i took the photo's:-

Colour temp - Off
Brighness - 60
Contrast - 50
Black level - 50
Gamma - 2.2
Red -100
Green - 88
Blue - 87
Contrast Enhancer - Off
Turbo 240 - Off

HTH bedtime for me now!!!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> HTH bedtime for me now!!!


Oh come on, it's 3am here.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Oh come on, it's 3am here.


I live in the UK so it's 8am for me - sorry no can do!!!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I live in the UK so it's 8am for me - sorry no can do!!!


Holy crap you stayed up *all night*?! To borrow from your local terminology, holy bloody freakin nora mate!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> HOLY crap You stayed up *all night*?! To borrow from your local terminology, holy bloody freakin nora mate!


I'm currently suffering from cronic back pain and the pain-killers are causing insomnia, so you got lucky! And that speech sounds more like Australian and not how we Londoners would talk at all!!! But nice try tho. LOL


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> When I ran it via the DVI port the TurboBoost was disabled and the EIZO software would not recognise the monitor or open. It was only when I switched to DP that it all began to work. So by using that info it seems to me that the monitor is set to operate with all it's bells & whistles working, only when connected via the DP port. But I may have the wrong settings or something like that???


I have two of mine hooked up via DVI and one DP, they all work the same/fine.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of mine hooked up via DVI and one DP, they all work the same/fine.


Thanks for that Vega. I find that info extremely interesting, may I ask do you have all 3 screens connected with the USB cable 24/7 too???

Also is the monitor which is connected via DP, the 'Master' screen? And the one which you have altered settings and then clicked apply to all screens???


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Can't wait for Blurbusters to get their review up, if they can give it the same accolades as Vega, then I think I will jump on one.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Thanks for that Vega. I find that info extremely interesting, may I ask do you have all 3 screens connected with the USB cable 24/7 too???
> 
> Also is the monitor which is connected via DP, the 'Master' screen? And the one which you have altered settings and then clicked apply to all screens???


Yes, all three screens USB plugged in. They have to be in order to control them from ScreenManagerPro. Unfortunately in NVIDIA Surround you hve to manually set the screens when changes are needed by -> right click taskbar icon -> show monitor connection list -> manual settings -> follow on screen prompts. There is no way for the program to know which monitor is which in Surround, so this is a workaround..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Can't wait for Blurbusters to get their review up, if they can give it the same accolades as Vega, then I think I will jump on one.


Get ready to open that wallet....


----------



## Svarog

Looks like i'm going for a CX240.

I had contact with EIZO Europe today about the fan in de CX240, and they told me in May 2013 they changed the fan that's in the CX240 with a much quieter one.

So i'm going to try and get one with a recent manufacturing date.


----------



## Hefner

Can this monitor strobe at lower refresh rates as well? How hard is it to achieve 120hz 1080p at recent games with a gtx 770 or r9 280x? I might get this monitor soon


----------



## pickL3s

I really want to buy one. Everyone keeps telling me there is a huge difference between 60hz and 120hz when gaming. I keep going back and forth between ASUS 144hz and this monitor simply because of price. For those that have used it, is it worth the additional $$?

Is ASUS comparable, or will I be really missing out? Is there that big of a difference between the two?

Are people still getting bad monitors? Is it still a gamble?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> I really want to buy one. Everyone keeps telling me there is a huge difference between 60hz and 120hz when gaming. I keep going back and forth between ASUS 144hz and this monitor simply because of price. For those that have used it, is it worth the additional $$?
> 
> Is ASUS comparable, or will I be really missing out? Is there that big of a difference between the two?
> 
> Are people still getting bad monitors? Is it still a gamble?


The crosshatching issue seems to have been cleared, people have been reporting that their displays are great.

As for the Asus vs Eizo; that is a huge question. The only way to answer that for yourself is to ask "Am I OK with the colors of a TN panel?", TN panels being what the Asus and BenQ displays use, and has been the industry standard for a long time. The big advantage of the Eizo over the other two is the VA panel and their backlight work (Vega might need to correct that last one).

The VA panel in the Eizo has far superior color reproduction of TN, better viewing angles....


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The crosshatching issue seems to have been cleared, people have been reporting that their displays are great.
> 
> As for the Asus vs Eizo; that is a huge question. The only way to answer that for yourself is to ask "Am I OK with the colors of a TN panel?", TN panels being what the Asus and BenQ displays use, and has been the industry standard for a long time. The big advantage of the Eizo over the other two is the VA panel and their backlight work (Vega might need to correct that last one).
> 
> The VA panel in the Eizo has far superior color reproduction of TN, better viewing angles....


Thanks for the reply







Truthfully, I've never had a VA panel so I am in a situation where I don't know any better. Is there a pretty big difference between VA and TN? I think I am more considering the 144hz vs. the 120hz or simulated 240hz, and whether or not the 240hz actually makes a difference.

I don't know, I guess I don't mind spending a little more money if it's worth the buy. Meaning that if it out performs ASUS in almost all areas and will not disappoint, then I'm sold. I know that is a bit subjective and really boils down to personal taste. However, I've never had anything other than an ASUS 60hz monitor, and I've been okay with it up to this point. However, everyone keeps telling me how amazing a 120hz monitor is for gaming compared to 60hz and once you play with one you will never go back. So I'm looking to be blown away, but my perspective is a bit limited concerning I'm no monitor guru.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I posted this on the LightBoost thread, but I thought I'd share it here too as it's relevant. I have had my three FG2421's for nearly a week now and boy my eyes have never been loved so much. The picture quality, clarity and depth of colours are just amazing. Gaming wise the motion blur tech is just stunning. All three of mine were manufactured in Japan on 02/10/13. Which means that we're seeing these Japanese made screens in the EU as well now. All have no back bleed, hatching or ghosting as yet, so it looks like the have improved their quality control and initial teething problems too!!!

Also I am not getting any input lag at all, they seem just as responsive as my old Asus VE278Q every was. So I just dunno what all this input lag fuss is about? But to get the best out of these bad boys, you must have them all connected via the Display Port outlet or a DUAL DVI cable. If not then the advanced features do not work and the screen functions as a 60Htz panel. Which may explain why other users have been experiencing problems with them. They may be a bit more expensive than other monitors, but just like everything in life, quality does not come cheap. The difference between TN and VA panels is like looking at your current screen through dark sunglasses, then removing them. It's as noticeable as that. So the moral of the story is owning the best brings added satisfaction to the users experience!!!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Also I am not getting any input lag at all, they seem just as responsive as my old Asus VE278Q every was. So I just dunno what all this input lag fuss is about?


Are you measuring that or just saying that you can't perceive any difference? Some people notice it more than others. It also depends a lot of the game you're playing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> I keep going back and forth between ASUS 144hz and this monitor simply because of price.


Keep in mind the Ezio 240 has higher input lag: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/2300_50#post_21412959


----------



## Scorpion49

I bought this monitor, it is currently in the box to go back right now. Bad colors, bad gamma shift on the edges, no discernible benefit from my VG236HE. I'm not super sensitive to motion blur so the Turbo 240 mode didn't help, as a matter of fact I found my gaming getting worse, shockingly bad in the case of BF4 because I kept focusing on the gray glow at the edges. I think I may have gotten a bad panel because the colors should not have been as bad as they were based on what I've read.

Example: I loaded up FC3 with the Eizo next to my Asus. I expected to see over-saturated TN panel shown up by the nice VA technology, but what I got was distressingly bad colors on the FG2421. On the TN side I could tell the difference between at least a half dozen shades of green in the jungle, on the VA side it was all an identical olive drab. Everything was terribly washed out no matter the settings.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I bought this monitor, it is currently in the box to go back right now. Bad colors, bad gamma shift on the edges, no discernible benefit from my VG236HE. I'm not super sensitive to motion blur so the Turbo 240 mode didn't help, as a matter of fact I found my gaming getting worse, shockingly bad in the case of BF4 because I kept focusing on the gray glow at the edges. I think I may have gotten a bad panel because the colors should not have been as bad as they were based on what I've read.
> 
> Example: I loaded up FC3 with the Eizo next to my Asus. I expected to see over-saturated TN panel shown up by the nice VA technology, but what I got was distressingly bad colors on the FG2421. On the TN side I could tell the difference between at least a half dozen shades of green in the jungle, on the VA side it was all an identical olive drab. Everything was terribly washed out no matter the settings.


the VG236HE and the samsung 120hz series are the greatest tn 120hz eva...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> the VG236HE and the samsung 120hz series are the greatest tn 120hz eva...


Mine is a piece of crap (although it is the second one I've owned and the first had no problems, ever). I have about 40 dead pixels and sometimes it refuses to turn on until I beat on the button area. Considering I *still* think its better than the Eizo that has to be saying something, at least to their quality control department.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Are you measuring that or just saying that you can't perceive any difference? Some people notice it more than others. It also depends a lot of the game you're playing.
> Keep in mind the Ezio 240 has higher input lag: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/2300_50#post_21412959


So people are finding that there is input lag with 240hz? According to their website it should be getting less than 1ms - "Response Time (typical) Less than 1 ms (Turbo 240: ON, Monitor spec)"

Do you think maybe this has something to do with some of the first batches of monitors? Maybe a firmware update available?

I typically play SC2, which is an RTS game. I have a feeling that input lag won't be too much of an issue. Though, on occasion, I do play FPS games. And that seems like a fairly high level of input lag.









Some are talking about waiting for version 2 to come out. How long does that typically take?

Thanks for the reply by the way!


----------



## Scorpion49

I noticed a small bump in input lag from regular 120 to 240 mode, nothing serious though.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> So people are finding that there is input lag with 240hz? According to their website it should be getting less than 1ms - "Response Time (typical) Less than 1 ms (Turbo 240: ON, Monitor spec)"


That 1ms measurement isn't input lag. It's how long it takes for the monitor pixels to change from one color to another (usually grey to grey).

As far as I know, input lag is never listed. The person I quoted (mdrejhon) measured it himself somehow (not sure how).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> Do you think maybe this has something to do with some of the first batches of monitors? Maybe a firmware update available?


No, I'm pretty sure it has to do with the monitor being a "VA" rather than the more common "TN". Though as the technology improves you should see reduced response time in future VA monitors if they continue to choose them over TN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> I typically play SC2, which is an RTS game. I have a feeling that input lag won't be too much of an issue. Though, on occasion, I do play FPS games. And that seems like a fairly high level of input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are talking about waiting for version 2 to come out. How long does that typically take?
> 
> Thanks for the reply by the way!


In SC2 it would depend a lot on your APM. If you have a higher APM you'd likely notice input lag more. Though I'm not even sure myself how much the ~11 to ~19ms differential would effect me in games. I play both SC2 & CS.


----------



## Takla

so does this monitor actually display 240hz? what i mean is, 240hz out of the box? and if so, does it work with amd? or do i need a nvidia gpu and use lightboost?


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> so does this monitor actually display 240hz? what i mean is, 240hz out of the box? and if so, does it work with amd? or do i need a nvidia gpu and use lightboost?


it takes 120 fps from your gpu and then adds 120 black frames. Yes works with amd.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Are you measuring that or just saying that you can't perceive any difference? Some people notice it more than others. It also depends a lot of the game you're playing.
> Keep in mind the Ezio 240 has higher input lag: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/2300_50#post_21412959


Personally I'm sure input lag is subjective and measurable based on personable experience. However having one's PC and games fully optimised is something that many gamer's just do not do. Or they think that they have the correct settings, but in reality they have not fully optimised the complete package. I have spent some time creating an optimum set-up for my PC'S software and hardware. Plus I have all of my games set-up at their optimum settings, so for me input lag is extremely minimal and makes my gaming a pleasure!!!


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> That 1ms measurement isn't input lag. It's how long it takes for the monitor pixels to change from one color to another (usually grey to grey).
> 
> As far as I know, input lag is never listed. The person I quoted (mdrejhon) measured it himself somehow (not sure how).
> No, I'm pretty sure it has to do with the monitor being a "VA" rather than the more common "TN". Though as the technology improves you should see reduced response time in future VA monitors if they continue to choose them over TN.
> In SC2 it would depend a lot on your APM. If you have a higher APM you'd likely notice input lag more. Though I'm not even sure myself how much the ~11 to ~19ms differential would effect me in games. I play both SC2 & CS.


Thank you again for your reply! I get it now









Hmmm... Well considering I have the VE258Q, which I am pretty sure has input lag as well. And prior to that, I had a viewsonic, which wasn't exactly designed for gaming. I have to wonder if I'll even notice it. Sort of the ignorance is bliss thing. I don't know that I've ever had anything that has an extremely low input lag. Maybe that's why I'm always getting sniped..lol.


----------



## Svarog

Getting my CX240 next week









100% uniformity and no IPS Glow.

Will be good enough for me as i don't play shooters.


----------



## PCM2

Usually closer to 97-98% (average luminance) uniformity actually. Let's be realistic.









But I hope you'll enjoy the monitor and I'm sure you will. Quite a different beast to the FG2421 but plenty to like about it.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Usually closer to 97-98% (average luminance) uniformity actually. Let's be realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I hope you'll enjoy the monitor and I'm sure you will. Quite a different beast to the FG2421 but plenty to like about it.


It's that i have a really high standard when it comes to the picture displayed.

When i turned on the FG2421 it took me 5 minutes to pack it up again, the picture was horrible. It had Gamma Shift, terrible Cross Hatching and Edge Bleed and a Dead Pixel.

Compared to that my EV2436W is far superior when it comes to uniformity, the only issue it has is IPS Glow, which is why i ordered the CX240. Same display, better colors and no glow.

Also the CX240 i ordered is a recent model, in May this year they got an update regarding the cooling fan. All models after May 2013 have been updated with a fan of less than 1 dB according to the person i spoke with at EIZO.

Fingers crossed, i should get it next week


----------



## pickL3s

This might be a stupid question, but what does cross hatching look like on a monitor? Is it exactly what it sounds like? You see lines intersecting with each other?

What should I be looking for when I get a monitor?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but what does cross hatching look like on a monitor? Is it exactly what it sounds like? You see lines intersecting with each other?
> 
> What should I be looking for when I get a monitor?


It can be compared with painting diagonally on a piece of canvas.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> It can be compared with painting diagonally on a piece of canvas.


Got it, thank you! It sounds like it'll be pretty obvious when I see it.

What other things should I look for? I just bought the 2421, and I am hearing some are getting great monitors while others are running into issues with cross hatching, bleeding, etc. And I just want to run it through it's paces and make sure everything is okay. Otherwise, I'll be packing it back and shipping it back


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> Got it, thank you! It sounds like it'll be pretty obvious when I see it.
> 
> What other things should I look for? I just bought the 2421, and I am hearing some are getting great monitors while others are running into issues with cross hatching, bleeding, etc. And I just want to run it through it's paces and make sure everything is okay. Otherwise, I'll be packing it back and shipping it back


You'll know right away if it has problems. Mine had zero crosshatching or dead pixels but the gamma shift on the edges was very noticeable. It came in from the bezel about 3/4 inch and was especially prominent on gray colors.


----------



## Svarog

In Dark Games mine looked to same as IPS with IPS Glow, except 5 times worse.

Not sure why it costs 500 Euros, maybe the technology, because the panel itself looked like 100 Euros.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> In Dark Games mine looked to same as IPS with IPS Glow, except 5 times worse.
> 
> Not sure why it costs 500 Euros, maybe the technology, because the panel itself looked like 100 Euros.


I honestly think you got a bad panel/display.

A VA panel shouldn't have anything near what an IPS display has on the glow front. VA panels should also have a much truer black, close to plasma, while IPS we have a close to black grey color....

My concern with this display still is how hit and miss it seems with people ordering them. Not just on this forum but several other forums the same things are being seen, some people order them and they are perfect, others get junk. I am of the thinking there are serious Quality Control issues with Eizo on this particular display....

Maybe Eizo isn't making it, but just throwing their name on it? Are they using an OEM that just doesn't care?


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I honestly think you got a bad panel/display.
> 
> A VA panel shouldn't have anything near what an IPS display has on the glow front. VA panels should also have a much truer black, close to plasma, while IPS we have a close to black grey color....
> 
> My concern with this display still is how hit and miss it seems with people ordering them. Not just on this forum but several other forums the same things are being seen, some people order them and they are perfect, others get junk. I am of the thinking there are serious Quality Control issues with Eizo on this particular display....
> 
> Maybe Eizo isn't making it, but just throwing their name on it? Are they using an OEM that just doesn't care?


Yeah, I've been seeing the same thing. That's why I'm crossing my fingers... and hoping for the best.

My guess is your right, they are using a contracted manufacturer (OEM partner) that's having some serious QC issues. Hopefully, they are on top of it after seeing all the negative posts.

Pray for me...lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You'll know right away if it has problems. Mine had zero crosshatching or dead pixels but the gamma shift on the edges was very noticeable. It came in from the bezel about 3/4 inch and was especially prominent on gray colors.


Thank you!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Getting my CX240 next week.


Nobody is going to be cross-shopping the $600 FG2421 with the CX240 for gaming lol. CX240 is a $1500 high end IPS for photoshop with 23.5ms input lag, 60 Hz and really poor motion qualities, the FG2421 is a 120 Hz strobing back-light monitor for gaming.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nobody is going to be cross-shopping the $600 FG2421 with the CX240 for gaming lol. CX240 is a $1500 high end IPS for photoshop with 23.5ms input lag, 60 Hz and really poor motion qualities, the FG2421 is a 120 Hz strobing back-light monitor for gaming.


I need a uniform display or i get annoyed to ****. And the CX240 only cost me 899 Euros.

My old S2231W was a photoshop display aswell and worked flawless for my gaming needs.

I don't play shooters or fast games like that, so input lag doesn't play a role for me. Also 60 Hz isn't an issue since i don't even have enough power to reach 120 FPS with all bells and whistles on.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> I need a uniform display or i get annoyed to ****. And the CX240 only cost me 899 Euros.
> 
> Also 60 Hz isn't an issue since i don't even have enough power to reach 120 FPS with all bells and whistles on.


That is a decent price, the CX240 is $1500 in the US. Yes, more than Dell's new 24" 4K monitor lol.

As for the 120 FPS, that is a valid consideration. Just curious why you went with the FG2421 in the first place if you wouldn't be able to use its main feature (strobing backlight) properly.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Been trying to decide between the 4k dell and eizo motion clarity. Really want to see that high PPI in person so I ordered the dell, but I also play FPS so I'm really curious about the eizo.


----------



## CallsignVega

I was going to order the Dell 4K 24" for desktop use, but I've read Windows scaling won't work too well with it. Plus the motion qualities won't be any good for games with movement.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

I play fps's on an IPS korean now and for me its still enjoyable although admittedly I never tried a strobing monitor. I just want to see how good games look on the 4k. If for any reason Im not happy with it, its going right back.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I play fps's on an IPS korean now and for me its still enjoyable although admittedly I never tried a strobing monitor. I just want to see how good games look on the 4k. If for any reason Im not happy with it, its going right back.


The thing about 4K is content availability. I imagine the bigger AAA titles have the content to properly display at 4K, but outside of those situations, I am not sure the content is there to warrant it.

Having been away from CRTs for so long, I essentially forgot how important motion clarity was, and until recently was "fine" with the blur we have. As much as I love 1440P, my bad vision appreciates 1080P, and my gaming appreciates motion clarity.

Pretty sure that at this rate I will be sidelining my Overlord as a "work" display, and using an Eizo as my gaming display. Might be a bit of adjustment at the start, but hey, it should be worth it.


----------



## CallsignVega

I purchased the 24" 4K Dell just for desktop use. Gaming is done on the 3x Eizo setup.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Getting my CX240 next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% uniformity and no IPS Glow.
> 
> Will be good enough for me as i don't play shooters.


Racing games? Also I personally play StepMania which needs both low input lag and low motion blur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The thing about 4K is content availability. I imagine the bigger AAA titles have the content to properly display at 4K, but outside of those situations, I am not sure the content is there to warrant it.


Polygons are resolution independent...


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

I remember loading skyrim the first time at 1440 and being amazed, thinking....this is the reason I game on a PC. Unfortunately I have to make a choice between that and motion. I have my monitor on an arm and it sits about 1 foot in front of me (lol) I love the detail.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is a decent price, the CX240 is $1500 in the US. Yes, more than Dell's new 24" 4K monitor lol.
> 
> As for the 120 FPS, that is a valid consideration. Just curious why you went with the FG2421 in the first place if you wouldn't be able to use its main feature (strobing backlight) properly.


I simply hoped to replace my current EV2436W with it and get rid of IPS Glow, but instead the FG2421 looked 10 times worse in dark games.

My EV2436W is really perfect apart from IPS Glow in the lower corners when sitting in front, and it's bothering me a lot. So the cheapest option is the CX240, it's the same Panel but a lot better quality.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> I simply hoped to replace my current EV2436W with it and get rid of IPS Glow, but instead the FG2421 looked 10 times worse in dark games.


Well you obviously had a bad panel then, the FG2421 puts out some of the best black levels and contrast ratios on the planet for a monitor. Looks absolutely amazing in dark games. On dark scenes, unless something is being displayed I can't even tell the monitor is on in a dim room.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well you obviously had a bad panel then, the FG2421 puts out some of the best black levels and contrast ratios on the planet for a monitor....


Apart from glow and the right side of the monitor as described many times previous.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Apart from glow and the right side of the monitor as described many times previous.


Mine have no glow, nor do I remember any professional review mention anything about any type of glow...

With a super bright image in the center, can't even barely tell where the borders of the screen are:









Quite uniform picture:









Did someone say blacks? (yes, that is bright mouse cursor)









Great colors:


----------



## Svarog

The Panel is such a lottery that the retailer also adviced me to skip it.

With my high standard for picture quality i wont regret the CX240. And with the Games i play input lag wont play a major role.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Great colors:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish mine looked like that, looking at a picture of yours through my crappy TN panel looks better than my Eizo did in real life, there is no way it would have made such a vibrant green. If you put some kind of dark gray filter over your screens you would have what mine looked like; dark, dull, and washed out. It only looked somewhat close to normal at 2.6 gamma, but colors were as if you were looking at it with polarized lenses. I also noticed that if I used the EDID override in the AMD control panel everything turned red, very red. All of my other monitors continue to look precisely the same as they always have so I'm guessing it was a bad panel somehow.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

ITT: Vega being all fancy!


----------



## Svarog

Luckiest man alive?


----------



## Roch

Mine's perfect, no bleed, cross hatching, glow etc. Wouldn't go back to TN film now if it was given to me.


----------



## pickL3s

Okay, so I just got mine, but I don't know what tests to do and or how to calibrate it. My first so called real monitor. Everything, I've had up to this point has been cheap. I did initially get a bunch of flickering dots in all four corners of my monitors, but now that it has warmed up it I don't see them any longer, and I think it had to do with the particular picture I had up. No other picture seems to be doing it from what I can tell.

Any suggestions on what sorts of tests I should be running to see if I got a good monitor? And or calibration software?

Mine has a manufactured date of September 2013.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pickL3s

I am seeing a little bit of light around the edges with darker grey pictures. Black, looks perfect, but anything lighter I'm getting slight lighting. I can't really tell how bad it is, because it's during the day and I get a lot of light in the room. I'll try to take a photo tonight, but I don't think it's bad.

Has anyone calibrated this monitor with a calibration unit that wouldn't mind sharing the settings?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Vega, did you have your matte coat removed? Also, did you remove the bezel for surround? I may be interested in getting it done for when I order mine


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Anyone here come from a 1440 27 inch to the EIZO? How does it compare?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> I am seeing a little bit of light around the edges with darker grey pictures. Black, looks perfect, but anything lighter I'm getting slight lighting. I can't really tell how bad it is, because it's during the day and I get a lot of light in the room. I'll try to take a photo tonight, but I don't think it's bad.
> 
> Has anyone calibrated this monitor with a calibration unit that wouldn't mind sharing the settings?


I've not calibrated any of my three EIZO's, but here are my settings for general use:-

Colour temp - Off
Brighness - 60
Contrast - 50
Black level - 50
Gamma - 2.2
Red -100
Green - 88
Blue - 87
Contrast Enhancer - Off
Turbo 240 - Off

For gaming I tweak them a bit and turn on the Turbo Boost, but I'm still tuning in theses settings so it's work in progress ATM:-

Colour temp - 6500K
Brighness - 69
Contrast - 50
Black level - 50
Gamma - FPS (Low)
Red -100
Green - 92
Blue - 86
Contrast Enhancer - Off
Turbo 240 - On

HTH


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I've not calibrated any of my three EIZO's, but here are my settings for general use:-
> 
> Colour temp - Off
> Brighness - 60
> Contrast - 50
> Black level - 50
> Gamma - 2.2
> Red -100
> Green - 88
> Blue - 87
> Contrast Enhancer - Off
> Turbo 240 - Off
> 
> For gaming I tweak them a bit and turn on the Turbo Boost, but I'm still tuning in theses settings so it's work in progress ATM:-
> 
> Colour temp - 6500K
> Brighness - 69
> Contrast - 50
> Black level - 50
> Gamma - FPS (Low)
> Red -100
> Green - 92
> Blue - 86
> Contrast Enhancer - Off
> Turbo 240 - On
> 
> HTH


Thank you so much! Will try this







Are you getting the slight glowing around the edges like everyone? It seems like this is just the deal with the VA/IPS panels, but it's worse and or better for some.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> Thank you so much! Will try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting the slight glowing around the edges like everyone? It seems like this is just the deal with the VA/IPS panels, but it's worse and or better for some.


Your Very Welcome, there's hardly any glow around the edges on any of my screens. Maybe a tiny tiny bit if I squint hard, but it's hardly noticeable really. Luck of the draw TBH!!!


----------



## pickL3s

You can see for yourself. Exact dark grey picture (one color) on both the fg2421 vs ASUS VE258

fg2421:


VE258:


I'm not sure what to make of this. Black is absolutely black (way blacker than the ASUS), which is very nice, and I haven't been able to tell in any of the games I've played or any of the high resolutions pictures that I've been looking at. I think I also remember one of the reviews saying something about it and they said it hasn't effected any of their gaming.

It makes me a little nervous. I don't see anything else wrong with it from what I can tell. No cross-hatching, dead pixels, etc. There is some clouding in the corners as this review highlighted http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1383107475

For those that have the glowing effect, have you noticed it in anything that you are doing i.e. movies, pictures or gaming? I paid a lot of money for this monitor, I just want to know if I should be concerned or not? If I should try to swap out for another one?

I also really didn't notice that much of a difference between my asus and the eizo as far as picture quality. The eizo has slightly better picture quality, but not nearly the jump that some made it out to be. Though, I don't think I'm quite as sensitive to those things as some. Where it does shine is the 120hz/240hz. I'm loving that.

**Edit** Going to test more games. Specifically darker type games to see if I notice anything.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I've not calibrated any of my three EIZO's, but here are my settings for general use:-
> 
> Colour temp - Off
> Brighness - 60
> Contrast - 50
> Black level - 50
> Gamma - 2.2
> Red -100
> Green - 88
> Blue - 87
> Contrast Enhancer - Off
> Turbo 240 - Off
> 
> For gaming I tweak them a bit and turn on the Turbo Boost, but I'm still tuning in theses settings so it's work in progress ATM:-
> 
> Colour temp - 6500K
> Brighness - 69
> Contrast - 50
> Black level - 50
> Gamma - FPS (Low)
> Red -100
> Green - 92
> Blue - 86
> Contrast Enhancer - Off
> Turbo 240 - On
> 
> HTH


How did you adjust the color temperature and the green and red for your gaming settings? I noticed when I choose 6500, then green is 93 and blue is 92. If I alter them to choose what you have, the color temperature goes to off.


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> How did you adjust the color temperature and the green and red for your gaming settings? I noticed when I choose 6500, then green is 93 and blue is 92. If I alter them to choose what you have, the color temperature goes to off.


RGB numbers with set colour temp will also depend on other settings like turbo 240.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> How did you adjust the color temperature and the green and red for your gaming settings? I noticed when I choose 6500, then green is 93 and blue is 92. If I alter them to choose what you have, the color temperature goes to off.


You can only adjust RGB in Usermodes 1, 2 & 3. All the others are fixed profiles as suggested by EIZO and their sponsored gaming teams. So whatever the Colour temp is, that dictates the RGB settings. Have you tried adjusting the Colour Range via the monitors Menu button? Check by pressing Menu> Screen> Colour Space> RGB Full Range. That might reduce the glow effect somewhat? Also which port do you have the screen connected by? Display Port is the recommended connection and it may offer something different if you are using one of the DVI ports???


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> You can only adjust RGB in Usermodes 1, 2 & 3. All the others are fixed profiles as suggested by EIZO and their sponsored gaming teams. So whatever the Colour temp is, that dictates the RGB settings. Have you tried adjusting the Colour Range via the monitors Menu button? Check by pressing Menu> Screen> Colour Space> RGB Full Range. That might reduce the glow effect somewhat? Also which port do you have the screen connected by? Display Port is the recommended connection and it may offer something different if you are using one of the DVI ports???


Thank you for the response.

I'm currently using the Display Port, and I just tried the RGB Full Range. I still have the glowing edges. More on the right side than the left







Still trying to play with it to see if I can make it go away. However, I keep trying to notice it in games and haven't really noticed it much. Still playing with this, however.

Thx again and if you have any other advice, would love to hear it.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I'm currently using the Display Port, and I just tried the RGB Full Range. I still have the glowing edges. More on the right side than the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to play with it to see if I can make it go away. However, I keep trying to notice it in games and haven't really noticed it much. Still playing with this, however.
> 
> Thx again and if you have any other advice, would love to hear it.


LOL There are many more experienced members on OCN, whom I'm sure will be able to advise you better than I can? I guess the bottom line is if you're not happy with your EIZO, then you can either RMA it or return it for a refund???


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOL There are many more experienced members on OCN, whom I'm sure will be able to advise you better than I can? I guess the bottom line is if you're not happy with your EIZO, then you can either RMA it or return it for a refund???


Well, I'm going to give it a week or two before I decide. There are things I love about it, but I'm just not sure about the glowing around the edges and whether or not it's affecting anything. From what I can tell, it's not, but for $600 plus taxes, I want to make sure I get what I paid for.

I'll be curious to see blur's review on the FG2421 and the G-Sync. The one thing that is amazing is the blacks. Holy hell they are nice. Makes the darker games look sick. Especially, with my nice new GTX 780ti.

At any rate, thank you for all your help. It's always nice when someone steps up to help out.

I'd be curious to see what Vega's calibration settings are. That one picture had some sick greens.


----------



## thrgk

I just got this monitor for xmas, and am really unsure if I should keep it or return it. I only play BF4, BF3. SWTOR. Guild wars, and COD, and only ever had a 60hz monitor 1920x1080. Is this worth the $600, will I notice a real quality difference, or not by much? I am using 2 7970s oc'ed +wb currently also.

Just a little undecided. Right now I have an 3-4 yr old LG 1920x1080 LED Monitor. Should I may grab one of these, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007617%2050001315%204017%20600416634%20600012673&IsNodeId=1&name=1920%20x%201080 or?

Thanks,


----------



## APhamX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I just got this monitor for xmas, and am really unsure if I should keep it or return it. I only play BF4, BF3. SWTOR. Guild wars, and COD, and only ever had a 60hz monitor 1920x1080. Is this worth the $600, will I notice a real quality difference, or not by much? I am using 2 7970s oc'ed +wb currently also.
> 
> Just a little undecided. Right now I have an 3-4 yr old LG 1920x1080 LED Monitor. Should I may grab one of these, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007617%2050001315%204017%20600416634%20600012673&IsNodeId=1&name=1920%20x%201080 or?
> 
> Thanks,


2x 7970 oced.. On a 1080p monitor? Go return that and get a 1440p monitor! And even better, OC that monitor.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I just got this monitor for xmas, and am really unsure if I should keep it or return it. I only play BF4, BF3. SWTOR. Guild wars, and COD, and only ever had a 60hz monitor 1920x1080. Is this worth the $600, will I notice a real quality difference, or not by much? I am using 2 7970s oc'ed +wb currently also.
> 
> Just a little undecided. Right now I have an 3-4 yr old LG 1920x1080 LED Monitor. Should I may grab one of these, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007617%2050001315%204017%20600416634%20600012673&IsNodeId=1&name=1920%20x%201080 or?
> 
> Thanks,


Well, as far as the quality from VA to TN panels I'm finding that I'm just not as sensitive to this as some are. I suppose that's why I'm a gamer and not a graphic designer. That said, what I do love is the 120hz. Being someone that was completely ignorant to 120hz until recently, I didn't really think it would make that much of a difference. Then when I initially played it, I didn't think it made much of a difference, then I tried to go back to 60hz. That's when it hit me. The moral of story is, the more I play with the 120hz/240hz the more I love it. Especially in FPS and RTS.

The question that I'm currently faced with is it worth the $600 or can I get the same pleasure out of the ASUS 144hz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313

I'm still evaluating that. The two things that this monitor seems to do really well for me is motion blur and the blacks. The blacks are ridiculously good.

I can also tell the difference between 120hz and 240hz, but apparently there is some input lag when using 240hz. That's the downside.

I'm finding it a hard choice for myself as well, but I think your question is will you notice the 120hz, and I think you definitely will. However, there are other monitors out there for a lot cheaper if that's the only thing you are looking for.

You might just hook it up and play with it. See what you think. You usually get a 30 day refund policy.

**edit** I hope blurbusters review comes out soon!


----------



## pickL3s

Update: I have cross hatching. I didn't notice it at first, but as I started playing games I noticed in the terrain there were these perfect little straight lines (well technically slanted). Initially, I thought it was just part of the game I was playing and so I played a different one and sure enough they were on that game as well. I started to look closer and I have 3 or 4 horizontal lines that are a little less than an inch wide that go all the way across the screen. And now that I know they exist, I'm always seeing them. There not real apparent, but they are there and considering how much money I spent on the monitor I want to make sure I get what I asked for. I'm also not trying to scam the system or be overly picky, but that was a lot of money for me so I'm definitely going to switch it out. I'm still in my 30 day return policy so it should be easy to return.

It seems there is still a bit of a lotto going on, which is disappointing. If it wasn't for that I would highly recommend this monitor. It's the best monitor I've ever had!!!


----------



## HonoredShadow

That's what I had pickL3s. Exactly the same.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> That's what I had pickL3s. Exactly the same.










It's such a shame too, because it really is a great monitor minus all the problems.

If I have a problem with my second one, I'll probably wait for a while until things get cleared up before buying a new one.

Do you know what the manufacture date was? and or whether it was manufactured in Japan or Germany? Mine was September 2013, Japan, which is pretty recent.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I don't know number. It is in this thread or in this one. Sorry.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040501381#post1040501381


----------



## deredox

The Eizo Foris FG2421 3x for surround or the dell u2414h.....hard choice seriously. bezels are kind of thick on the eizo


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> The Eizo Foris FG2421 3x for surround or the dell u2414h.....hard choice seriously. bezels are kind of thick on the eizo


CallsignVega has a picture somewhere of his surround EIZO setup. Even if the border are still too large for you, I would still recommend buying the Eizos; nothing compares to it.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> CallsignVega has a picture somewhere of his surround EIZO setup. Even if the border are still too large for you, I would still recommend buying the Eizos; nothing compares to it.


Yes they are very thin on his picture but he debezeled them. i am kind of scared to do so haha


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I've just ordered 3 of these bad boys, now all I need is for the EVGA EU webby to list those damn 780Ti classy's and I'm good-to-go!!!!!


i know replying to an old poste. but inc ase you see this do you have them in landscape surround or portrait? and also did you debezel them?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> i know replying to an old poste. but inc ase you see this do you have them in landscape surround or portrait? and also did you debezel them?


I am currently awaiting the delivery of a Freedom stand from WSGF, which sadly won't arrive until late Jan. I will then debezel them and mount them in portrait mode like Vega has done to his 3 screens. I have a sort of temporary set-up ATM, once I can get it a bit more neater looking I'll take some snaps!!!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> The Eizo Foris FG2421 3x for surround or the dell u2414h.....hard choice seriously. bezels are kind of thick on the eizo


Surround on VA panels would have viewing angle problems, unlike on the IPS dell monitors.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Surround on VA panels would have viewing angle problems, unlike on the IPS dell monitors.


I believe that theory has been mis-proven earlier on in this thread. Running a portrait surround set-up negates some of the stretching some users experience in landscape set-ups.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I am currently awaiting the delivery of a Freedom stand from WSGF, which sadly won't arrive until late Jan. I will then debezel them and mount them in portrait mode like Vega has done to his 3 screens. I have a sort of temporary set-up ATM, once I can get it a bit more neater looking I'll take some snaps!!!


Would like to see some pics indeed if possible.

i do not feel comfortable debezeling monitors and putting custom vesa mounts in there. Since i do not know anybody in The Netherlands that does that kind of things. i would like to see how big the bezels look in surround.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Mine have no glow, nor do I remember any professional review mention anything about any type of glow...
> 
> With a super bright image in the center, can't even barely tell where the borders of the screen are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite uniform picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say blacks? (yes, that is bright mouse cursor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> Would like to see some pics indeed if possible.
> 
> i do not feel comfortable debezeling monitors and putting custom vesa mounts in there. Since i do not know anybody in The Netherlands that does that kind of things. i would like to see how big the bezels look in surround.


This is earlier posts in the very same thread. Vega has the monitors debezeled and mounted to a triple monitor stand. You don't need a custom vesa mount. They have 2 of the 4 vesa holes on the back to mount them after you debezel them.


----------



## CallsignVega

These monitors have no viewing angle issues in surround. Coming from TN panels, that is a huge boon.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

*Grumble grumble*

I had to drop my X270C off at Overlord for an RMA, random flickering issue started up, and am now typing on my wife's 21.5 1080P, 60Hz TN........

Gaming on it is TERRIBLE....Do I wait for my X27 to get back next week or do I overnight one of these?!

The upshot to this whole experience is the guys down at Overlord are easy going, and super fast on their support. Makes me feel better, as I suppose if you have an issue it is best to have good support behind it.







It was pretty cool that they let me just drop it off at their office, as I happened to be driving past them on vacation!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These monitors have no viewing angle issues in surround. Coming from TN panels, that is a huge boon.


That's interesting to hear. I thought VA tended to have the same problems as TN.

If I still cared about color quality, I'd probably go out and buy one of these. They actually seem like they'd be worth thier price.


----------



## deredox

is 27 inch portrait too big?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> is 27 inch portrait too big?


It is purely a personal choice.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It is purely a personal choice.


I think it also comes to how far you sit from the monitor. I mean 27 inch in portrait is quiet high haha. Tested it with my U2713HM


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> is 27 inch portrait too big?


I find that 24" is too small for me when I sit my monitor at the back edge of my desk, so I would expect that 27" is nowhere near too large.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That's interesting to hear. I thought VA tended to have the same problems as TN.
> 
> If I still cared about color quality, I'd probably go out and buy one of these. They actually seem like they'd be worth thier price.


On a viewing angle scale of 1 to 10, with TN being 1 and IPS a 10, VA is about a 7-8.


----------



## iforget

I really want to get this monitor , but im kinda scared of what i read on hardforum.
Are these issues over or remain the same ? and are they as bad as people make them look like?
Is local eizo retailer an option or only amazon?
Thank you for this topic i've learned alot from it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iforget*
> 
> I really want to get this monitor , but im kinda scared of what i read on hardforum.
> Are these issues over or remain the same ? and are they as bad as people make them look like?
> Is local eizo retailer an option or only amazon?
> Thank you for this topic i've learned alot from it.


It seems the initial batch had some hiccups, but the later orders seemed to be free of those issues.


----------



## iforget

Oh thank you , its easier for me to buy from local eizo but i read they have some weird policies with their rma like not accepting dead pixels as issues.
Amazon is safer or same thing to buy from?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iforget*
> 
> Oh thank you , its easier for me to buy from local eizo but i read they have some weird policies with their rma like not accepting dead pixels as issues.
> Amazon is safer or same thing to buy from?


Dead/Stuck pixel warranties are a bit weird, in that most situations they aren't covered unless there are over a certain number of them in a given area. Basically the display has to be really screwed up for them to warranty a pixel issue....

However!

Amazon doesn't care, if you don't like it for any reason you can send it back. Part of the reason I would order it from Amazon and Amazon only, so that even if you have 1 dead pixel you can send it back without any hassle.


----------



## Arc0s

Yup that's whyI ordered mine from Amazon I can't stand dead pixels, thankfuly mine is flawless and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## iforget

Thank you guys, ill give some feedback when its here.


----------



## X-oiL

Hi,

I'm trying to setup this monitor for my girlfriend which is into some beginner photoshoping. Does anyone know a good/realistic color setting to use while editing photos?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to setup this monitor for my girlfriend which is into some beginner photoshoping. Does anyone know a good/realistic color setting to use while editing photos?


This monitor is aimed predominantly at people who can use the high refresh rates to their advantage, gamers for example. For someone who needs good colour reproduction, look at some monitors that are aimed at professionals, i.e. the ASUS ProArt line. These have high RGB thingamajigies and 10-bit watchamacallits.

EDIT: I may have misunderstood your question. Have you already bought the monitor and you just want to let the girlfriend use it? In that case, your best bet would be to purchase a calibrator. These devices do what they say they calibrate your screen's colour. If you don't want to spend money, try looking on the internet to find some good settings.


----------



## X-oiL

Yeah correct I bought it for me to game on but occasionally when I'm busy doing something else she use it doing some photoshoping. Alright maybe I need to invest in a calibrator, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Yeah correct I bought it for me to game on but occasionally when I'm busy doing something else she use it doing some photoshoping. Alright maybe I need to invest in a calibrator, do you have any recommendations?


Me and my Photoshop-wizard niece swear by this one, however I've heard pretty good reviews on this one also. This is only really if you are a creative professional and need this level of colour accuracy; it's often overkill for a 'beginner' (no offence meant)
Keep in mind that it's a nice piece of hardware to have, especially since you can use on all monitors you have/will purchase in the future. If you don't want to spend money, I'd advise looking up a guide, similar to this or this. It may not be as effective, however it should help you out somewhat.


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Me and my Photoshop-wizard niece swear by this one, however I've heard pretty good reviews on this one also. This is only really if you are a creative professional and need this level of colour accuracy; it's often overkill for a 'beginner' (no offence meant)
> Keep in mind that it's a nice piece of hardware to have, especially since you can use on all monitors you have/will purchase in the future. If you don't want to spend money, I'd advise looking up a guide, similar to this or this. It may not be as effective, however it should help you out somewhat.


Awesome, thanks a lot I'll show her your reply and see if she wanna split the cost of a calibrator or not







. +REP for you Sir!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Awesome, thanks a lot I'll show her your reply and see if she wanna split the cost of a calibrator or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . +REP for you Sir!


I have a DataColor Sypder3Pro I used to calibrate my TV and displays, it made a big difference.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Awesome, thanks a lot I'll show her your reply and see if she wanna split the cost of a calibrator or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . +REP for you Sir!


Glad I could help


----------



## Tyrandis

The monitor looks like crap


----------



## 7tronic

Any update re. a 27" flavour EIZO Foris? Gladly sell an organ for 3 of those


----------



## CallsignVega

Playing some "Outlast" game in the dark. The Eizo's blacks and contrast make dark games amazing. Like when night vision is on, I can barely even tell where the screen borders are in the dark.


----------



## deredox

that looks scarely awesome Vega!!


----------



## iforget

Monitor is here with zero issues, with some fast settings looks perfect


----------



## Dash23

The monitor just arrived...

Firstly, I have a sign on my front door that clearly says "please do not leave parcels outside, I will gladly come pick it up at the outlet/warehouse". This is because I leave in a bad neighborhood where people would steal it, and I'm in Ontario where it is FREEZING right now. What does UPS do? They left this f*cking epensive monitor outside in the freezing cold. That is going to be a nasty call when I get in touch with them.

I hooked up the monitor the next day, and I even took BluBusters advice of letting it run for more than 30 minutes to get the best blur reduction performance. Firstly, I have a dead pixel in the bottom right and I'm pretty heart broken about this. I can't find Eizo's exactly policy on this? I won't settle for a monitor this expensive with any dead pixels...

Also, I'm using my dual link dvi cable from my 2233rz to connect this to my GeForce card. Got it set to work at 120hz in the nvidia options. I got it set to 120hz refresh rate in quakelive. I put it to user mode FPS1 (which it says turns on Turbo240 mode automatically) and it is no smoother than the 2233rz????

Do I have to turn on Turbo240 mode using other menu options? I've been googling to see if the dual link dvi cable work for this mode and apparently it does???? It's actually terrible right now with no difference in fluidity/motrion blur reduction when I compare it to my 2233rz. What gives??


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dash23*
> 
> The monitor just arrived...
> 
> Firstly, I have a sign on my front door that clearly says "please do not leave parcels outside, I will gladly come pick it up at the outlet/warehouse". This is because I leave in a bad neighborhood where people would steal it, and I'm in Ontario where it is FREEZING right now. What does UPS do? They left this f*cking epensive monitor outside in the freezing cold. That is going to be a nasty call when I get in touch with them.
> 
> I hooked up the monitor the next day, and I even took BluBusters advice of letting it run for more than 30 minutes to get the best blur reduction performance. Firstly, I have a dead pixel in the bottom right and I'm pretty heart broken about this. I can't find Eizo's exactly policy on this? I won't settle for a monitor this expensive with any dead pixels...
> 
> Also, I'm using my dual link dvi cable from my 2233rz to connect this to my GeForce card. Got it set to work at 120hz in the nvidia options. I got it set to 120hz refresh rate in quakelive. I put it to user mode FPS1 (which it says turns on Turbo240 mode automatically) and it is no smoother than the 2233rz????
> 
> Do I have to turn on Turbo240 mode using other menu options? I've been googling to see if the dual link dvi cable work for this mode and apparently it does???? It's actually terrible right now with no difference in fluidity/motrion blur reduction when I compare it to my 2233rz. What gives??


Did you buy it from Amazon? If so, return it and buy another one. Amazon couldn't care less when it comes to monitor returns or policies; if you're unhappy with the product, they'll give you a refund.


----------



## Dash23

I couldn't get it from Amazon since it wasn't available for Canada.

Firstly I don't want to sway anyone's opinion on my very limited time I've had to experience with this monitor. But I will give my initial impressions because I know a lot of people want user feedback.

The manufacturing date on mine is November, 16th, 2013, so I was happy knowing I got a later production.

I haven't went to TFTCENTRAL yet to get better picture/color settings or anything for that matter so I'll hold those opinions for a more suitable time. In terms of the other problems people have been getting, I haven't had a chance to fully investigate, but the common light bleed, especially on the right hand side, doens't seem apparent at all on black screens. When I play quakelive I notice it a little on each side but it isn't anything distracting at all and you have to look for it.

Here is a pic of a black background so you guys can look at the right hand side. Ignore the fuzzy phone camera quality and messy icons.

http://s75.photobucket.com/user/purefg/media/IMG_4832.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0#/user/purefg/media/IMG_4832.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0&_suid=1389395623483044116411030477176

What I defintiely have had time experienting with is Turbo240 after letting the monitor have sufficient warm up time to give it an honest try.

After a month of not gaming on anything at all, I was able to go into a game with a pretty open mind using this monitor. At first. I didn't even think Turbo240 mode was on because I wasn't overly impressed. It definitely was though since I specifically checked and have been using FPS1 mode. I made sure everything was set to 120hz and that I was also maxing out at 120hz in game. I went to BlurBusters ufo test site and I could definitely tell there that blur reduction was better with Turbo240 mode on. So what I did was go back to the 2233rz for a bit to play and see how much of a difference it is. I was definitely killing it with the 2233rz, probably because that's what I've been used to. I immediately went back again to the Eizo and I could definitely tell it's smoother on fast turns, etc, but I'm not "wowed" by the blur reduction. Probably because I had to pay such a premium price for this. But keep in mind this is my first blur reduction monitor and I know everyone has different sensitivities.

Another user said he experienced better blur reduction when he switched over to display port rather than using a dvi cable. Problem is I have a Geforce 8800 GTX that doesn't have a display port connection, so I can't try use the display port to see if it is any better.

I should get my viewsonic CRT from downstairs and plug that in to see how comparible it is in blur reduction to the Eizo. I can't really speak on the input lag yet. I was going to initially get the VG248QE, and I really want to now to compare input lag feel. I'm pretty sensitive to input lag like the above poster who returned his Eizo to newegg stating it had a palpable input lag feel compared to his Asus - so it would be interesting to compare both of them. I'm not not sure how much the terrible TN panel washed out colors would bother me. Definitely quality picture/color on the Eizo and I haven't even done any fiddling to improve it yet.

I have a friend who is supposed to send me his Geforce 560ti, and I'd be able to try out the display port instead to see if blur reduction feels any "better" like blueshun experienced...


----------



## CallsignVega

What game(s) are you running to test? 8800GTX from 2006 isn't going to do the monitor justice and keep 120+ FPS in games. A lot of people that aren't "wowed" by the strobing backlight are running FPS way too low. FPS really need to be 120+ at all times. Maybe you could try an older game like CS 1.6 and see how that works.


----------



## Dash23

Vega, right now I'm just running QuakeLive to test, which is pretty much older than CS 1.6 since it is basically Quake 3 repackaged. So it's pretty rock solid at 120 fps, which I have displayed in game while playing. There are a few maps where it dips, so I try to judge based on rock solid steady performing maps. Also it pretty much the only PC game I've been playing steadily over the last few years so it seemed fit to use to judge based of my previous 2233rz experience..


----------



## CallsignVega

Try this with and without Turbo240 (make sure its running 120 Hz):

http://testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=eiffel.jpg&pps=1200&pursuit=0

Check the clarity of the Eiffel Tower between the two modes. Also try it on your other monitor. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dash23

Vega, I was a step ahead of you and Mark R sent me the same test (although it was the Quebec City image) and with Turbo240 on.....it was much better, and I was even able to read the little numbers flying by on the red objects.

Here is my thoughts after playing on it for 3 days
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckinbeast;1040514698*
> 
> My very qualitative review of the monitor was that it is, without question, much better than the Asus VG248QE with respect to color, blacks (and therefore contrast), viewing angle, you name it. I returned it for the following reasons: first the input lag difference (and im sure many will argue you can't tell difference) is palpable. I would play alternating rounds of BF4 on the Eizo and the Asus and it was definitely costing me frags.


I hate to be the bearer of any sort of bad sceptical news but I've figured out why I wasn't "wowed" by Turbo240 and Chuckinbeast pretty much summed it up in his above quote. Firstly, this is the best gaming monitor I have ever seen in terms of what has already been discussed (blacks, color, contrast) and that is without me even changing to any suggested color recommendations yet! I particularly noticed in my razer mouse drivers how incredible the glowing green colors were, similar to one of Vegas pics he posted earlier. And it really does look incredible in game. However, I will leave picture quality reviews to the pros in this thread since that isn't my forte.

What I DO have a boat load of experience with is fast twitch games and input lag since 1998. In Turbo240 mode I noticed motion blur was reduced on fast turns, etc. and things looked more CRT like, but I just wasn't hitting well in Quakelive. Moving from the 2233rz up to the Eizo I thought, maybe it was the increase to a 24 inch display that was taking me getting used to. So here is what I did to figure out what the issue was:

First, I went back to the 2233rz and instantly started hitting consistently again and moving much better in game. It just felt very responsive to my mouse movements. Then I went back to the Eizo/240, and motion clarity was better, but I started missing, etc. again. So I tried turning Turbo240 mode off and running with 120hz on its own and sure enough I started hitting/playing a little more like my old 2233rz self. I know Turbo240 adds more input lag (even more so than lightboost, which I have yet to try) so I had to compare with it off.

I also dug up my trusty Viewsonic CRT from the basement and hooked that up. Sure enough, I've been crushing people on for the last several hours and am hitting rediculous shots. If I had to compare the blur reduction of Turbo240 mode with the crt, I'd say its damn near identical, which is great news! But the input lag on the Eizo/240 is absolutely unplayable for me in such a fast game (and I have a fast play style myself) like the quake series. I can just tell on the Eizo with my movements, things feel sluggish and a little "behind". Playing on a 38 ping server feels more like a 60+ ping server although the clarity in motion is there.

I know people have different sensitivities to this, and in many games it won't be an issue I'm sure. But even if I could have the reasonable input lag of the 2233rz matched up with the Eizo perks....I'd be a very happy camper.

I think I'm going to play on the CRT for a few days because of how unreal the motion clarity and non existent input lag feels.

In summary, I can't use this monitor for my particular gaming purposes due to it's input lag. If you are not particularly sensitive to it, or maybe you won't even notice it much at all in the games some of you guys play.....if you get a good panel, you are going to love this thing I'm sure!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Here's a few photo's of my TEMPORARY triple monitor set-up. Hopefully my Freedom stand will arrive in a couple of weeks, so I can't wait to debezel these bad boys and mount em properly AKA Vega Stylee!!! LOL









http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0247.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0354.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0322.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0341.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0334.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0319.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0329.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0315.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0294.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0285.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0276.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0257.jpg.html

The only downside to having a surround set-up is that web browsing is not as good as a single screen was:-



I even got CoD Ghosts to run in surround without any adjustments at all too!!!

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0358.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0364.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0367.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0372.jpg.html

Having a surround set-up totally transforms PC gaming and I will never switch back to a single screen now. These monitors are amazing and soooooooooooo worth every penny!!!


----------



## BradleyW

I think I will wait until someone produces a true 240hz display.


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's great Cyber. This 3x Eizo setup is the best in the world for overall gaming IMO.







For desktop use though, I break out my trusty 24" 4K.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's great Cyber. This 3x Eizo setup is the best in the world for overall gaming IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For desktop use though, I break out my trusty 24" 4K.


Thanks Vega - Yeah these EIZO's are the best screens for caressing ones eyeballs by delivering max eye candy. And a 24" 4K monitor just for web browsing? How the other half lives!!! LOL









So does the Jedi master have any tips for the young apprentice on how to debezel these bad boys please???


----------



## CallsignVega

These are a little bit more rough to disassemble versus some other displays. They have a lot of wires that you need to disconnect before you separate the panel from the PCB/chassis. Just be careful in there as the connections are quite fragile!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These are a little bit more rough to disassemble versus some other displays. They have a lot of wires that you need to disconnect before you separate the panel from the PCB/chassis. Just be careful in there as the connections are quite fragile!


OK Thanks, how have you configured the on-board switches? Have you remounted them to the bottom of the panel? As it looks like you have relocated them from your pics? Would you mind posting a close-up shot or two please???


----------



## CallsignVega

If you look at my screenshots above, you can see the three LED's for the power indicator on the bottom left of the monitors. It's really easy with some double sided tape, you can pretty much mount them wherever you want within reach of the ribbon cable.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Here's a few photo's of my TEMPORARY triple monitor set-up. Hopefully my Freedom stand will arrive in a couple of weeks, so I can't wait to debezel these bad boys and mount em properly AKA Vega Stylee!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0247.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0354.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0322.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0341.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0334.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0319.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0329.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0315.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0294.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0285.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0276.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0257.jpg.html
> 
> The only downside to having a surround set-up is that web browsing is not as good as a single screen was:-
> 
> 
> 
> Does image quality get better because of the higher res? Or is it the same as one 1080 but bigger, because PPI remains the same??
> 
> I even got CoD Ghosts to run in surround without any adjustments at all too!!!
> 
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0358.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0364.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0367.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0372.jpg.html
> 
> Having a surround set-up totally transforms PC gaming and I will never switch back to a single screen now. These monitors are amazing and soooooooooooo worth every penny!!!


----------



## formula m

These companies are all in collusion.

I bought a 27" Dell, 6 years ago for $799 (On sale). In that span of time, these companies have done ZERO with the quality of output for end users.

Why are they not perfecting latencies, input lag and hardware? Why buy their crap all over again, because now it's 4K..? Or, pay for a premium, for an ultra-small 24" gaming monitor.. that has incredible amounts of input lag? Why are they not advancing & making 27", or 30", with new tech, that allows for CRT quality input..? And CRT quality output.

Gamers don't watch their monitors, they use them. No amount of motion blur means anything, if it doesn't listen to your commands instantly... , but lags behind you..

I suggest the FG2421 is not a gaming monitor, because it doesn't respect our own input.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> These companies are all in collusion.
> 
> I bought a 27" Dell, 6 years ago for $799 (On sale). In that span of time, these companies have done ZERO with the quality of output for end users.
> 
> Why are they not perfecting latencies, input lag and hardware? Why buy their crap all over again, because now it's 4K..? Or, pay for a premium, for an ultra-small 24" gaming monitor.. that has incredible amounts of input lag? Why are they not advancing & making 27", or 30", with new tech, that allows for CRT quality input..? And CRT quality output.
> 
> Gamers don't watch their monitors, they use them. No amount of motion blur means anything, if it doesn't listen to your commands instantly... , but lags behind you..
> 
> I suggest the FG2421 is not a gaming monitor, because it doesn't respect our own input.


There has been an influx of 23 - 24 inch IPS/PLS monitors in the past year or so with extremely short signal delays.

Granted they are not 120Hz refresh, and its not a huge jump forward that most people would like, but its moving forward at least.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Does image quality get better because of the higher res? Or is it the same as one 1080 but bigger, because PPI remains the same??


Yes is the short answer, having a higher resolution means more vertical & horizontal lines of pixels on your screen resulting in better image quality and in some cases more screen viewing area in games too. (depending on how their coded of course?)

This is an excellent more in-depth article which explains how displays and graphics cards work, with the terminology meanings etc. http://www.tweakguides.com/Graphics_1.html


----------



## axiumone

Well, I'm part of the club now. Boxes say Japan on them, so I'm hopeful for some defect free displays.











Update - I had a chance to test the monitors individually just now. Happy to report that all three have a made in Japan sticker on the display and all three are defect free! No dead pixels and with the limited time I've had with them so far, havent seen any crosshatching. I have to say, coming from vg248qe the image quality difference is amazing. No exaggeration, its a huge leap in image quality.

Vega, when you took the panels apart. Did you have to make a custom mounting solution or do they retain the two "vesa" screw holes after you remove the bezel?

Update 2 - I saw your post on overclockers.uk. I see that the pcb box is not mounted to the actual lcd panel. Very curious on how you mounted these on your triple vesa stand.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yes is the short answer, having a higher resolution means more vertical & horizontal lines of pixels on your screen resulting in better image quality and in some cases more screen viewing area in games too. (depending on how their coded of course?)
> 
> This is an excellent more in-depth article which explains how displays and graphics cards work, with the terminology meanings etc. http://www.tweakguides.com/Graphics_1.html


Thanks for the input cyber







Yea, so your 5760 x 1080 setup is better even though the PPI remains the same. My 24inch 4k dell has high PPI but coming from a 27 inch monitor, I miss the bigger screen.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Thanks for the input cyber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so your 5760 x 1080 setup is better even though the PPI remains the same. My 24inch 4k dell has high PPI but coming from a 27 inch monitor, I miss the bigger screen.


I posted a bunch of pics a bit further back in this thread, (Post 792) check-em-out. My set-up is in portrait with a res of 3240x1920, Which is much better for gaming and more akin to the natural eye.


----------



## electro2u

Where are people ordering the fg2421's that aren't messed up?

I've gone through 3 from Newegg and 1 from ProVantage and all had pixel defects, damage, or random restarts, some combination of all these.

The latest I received today from ProVantage and has 1 completely dead pixel near center of screen and has restarted itself once already since setup. Packaging was in good condition and it is marked Japan MFD 11/13/2013. I'm pretty much ready to give up on the model completely, but I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on finding one that isn't borked.

BTW: These restarts seem to have little or nothing to do with Turbo240, they happen with it on or off.


----------



## rudyae86

As much as I droool over this monitor, Im just too scared to purchase one, especially since there are alot of complains and what not...

So I ended up buying an LG AH-IPS...specifically this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005419

Didnt want to spend too much but I guess it will keep me waiting a bit longer until the issues with the fg2421s are remedied later this year.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Where are people ordering the fg2421's that aren't messed up?
> 
> I've gone through 3 from Newegg and 1 from ProVantage and all had pixel defects, damage, or random restarts, some combination of all these.
> 
> The latest I received today from ProVantage and has 1 completely dead pixel near center of screen and has restarted itself once already since setup. Packaging was in good condition and it is marked Japan MFD 11/13/2013. I'm pretty much ready to give up on the model completely, but I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on finding one that isn't borked.
> 
> BTW: These restarts seem to have little or nothing to do with Turbo240, they happen with it on or off.


That sucks to hear man, some bad luck there. I ordered 3 at the same time from provantage. All three are flawless, no restarts, no dead pixel, crosshatching or backlight bleeding. All manufactured in japan.


----------



## HoppyBlaster

Well, after reading the input from folks here at OC and the flat panel review sites, I was going to spend part of my bonus money and get this monitor. This is to replace my venerable Samsung 226BW.

As luck would have it, the SKU on Amazon not only went up $40, but is now on backorder.

Now that I have time to pause, I was wondering if:
1) My current rig can properly run the monitor
2) Will the games I play now, like Path of Exile, Diablo III, Witcher 2, Batman Arkham Origins and Borderlands 2, will this unit be overkill?
3) Can the QC issue really be that bad? I mean, isn't EIZO one of the better manufacturers

TIA,
- Rob


----------



## munq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoppyBlaster*
> 
> Now that I have time to pause, I was wondering if:
> 1) My current rig can properly run the monitor
> 2) Will the games I play now, like Path of Exile, Diablo III, Witcher 2, Batman Arkham Origins and Borderlands 2, will this unit be overkill?
> 3) Can the QC issue really be that bad? I mean, isn't EIZO one of the better manufacturers
> 
> TIA,
> - Rob


I think your rig will probably be fine - for most of the games you listed. Maxing out FPS without a Titan or dual GPU on some games won't probably happen though. Suppose you get a good monitor it will be a pleasure to play any of those games, since a good FG2421 will exhibit great colors and blacks making it a great experience even without 120 fps. However, you won't be able to enjoy Turbo 240 motion blur reduction under 105 fps.

QC issue... Well, it's impossible for me to say. It looks like there's been plenty of issues, however the ones with issues are usually the ones who will get vocal about it, so the opinions may be quite saturated. However, speaking from my own experience, I tried 2 of these monitors past month and had to return both of them. First one had bad color uniformity and horrible lightbleed on right side, making it unwatchable. The second one was a bit better in regards to uniformity and lightbleed, but it had a few dead pixels (dead center as well), and on closer inspection a fracture in the panel itself. I decided not to try another for now.
As you can see though some people have gotten 3 good samples of these monitors - all from their first order no less, and pixel perfect to boot.


----------



## Svarog

I got my CX240 this week instead of the FG2421 disaster i ended up with.

So good to be back on Adobe RGB and IPS without Glow.

Call me crazy but it's money well spend even tho it ain't designed for Gaming. (i'm not playing shooters anyways)


----------



## gbak

guys,bit confused

we talk about 120hz and gaming fps panel here,what's the point of CX240?









quick question, upgrade from benq xl2410t and go for fg2421? is it worth? #
compare these two panels how about the colour reproduction..

i owned an eizo in the past,was s-pva great colours and black,terrible at gaming,sold it for tn 120hz


----------



## munq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> quick question, upgrade from benq xl2410t and go for fg2421? is it worth? #
> compare these two panels how about the colour reproduction..


FG2421 will absolutely smash the XL2410T in color reproduction, and the deep blacks will make it look very different. Gaming performance wise they're probably quite on the same level - FG2421 has more input lag though, which seems to bother some hardcore gamers - so if you're sensitive to input lag be wary. Turbo 240 doesn't destroy colors, when compared to Lightboost hacks.

If you decide to go for the FG2421 make sure to order somewhere with a good return policy, since there seems to be a bit of issues with some of these..


----------



## gbak

thanks bro..i was looking for an ips upgrade,as i cant afford the tn colours anymore,but when i switched benq to 60hz for testing i pissed off,gaming was crappy blurry/tearing,even the desktop use was laggy
so i decide to wait for ips 120hz,i search around without any positive finding,then suddenly i found the eizo VA panel 120hz.

i think its more balanced option,if you want better colour and black depth with 120hz option,i'm not hardcore gamer,i play only bf4
but when i play i think my level its hardcore..









so you think will be an issue the input lag of this panel at this game ?

for now with benq xl2410t ,i'm *5,6ms* instant mode on for input lag


----------



## electro2u

Bought my 5th one of these (other 4 went back to retailers for various severe problems) used off Amazon Marketplace from someone who wrote me to say they had a flawless unit up for sale. It arrived today and it is a keeper. Sad to go through so many but 3 were open box because I'm cheap so I guess I was asking for trouble.


----------



## munq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> so you think will be an issue the input lag of this panel at this game ?
> 
> for now with benq xl2410t ,i'm *5,6ms* instant mode on for input lag


It really depends on how sensitive you are to input lag. According to TFTCentral the Eizo FG2421 has 14.0ms input lag without Turbo 240, and 18ms with Turbo 240 on. Some people say it's a deal breaker, some people say they don't notice anything. There's no definitive answer if it will be an issue for you or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Bought my 5th one of these (other 4 went back to retailers for various severe problems) used off Amazon Marketplace from someone who wrote me to say they had a flawless unit up for sale. It arrived today and it is a keeper. Sad to go through so many but 3 were open box because I'm cheap so I guess I was asking for trouble.


Oh wow, you finally got a good one. I only tried 2 of these, but then I just couldn't be bothered anymore. Will probably wait for better screens to hit the market and make due with 60hz till then... probably... if I can resist. We'll see.

I'm curious, now that you supposedly have a "perfect" unit, how perfect is it?
Lightbleed on right side - small or non-existant?
Color uniformity on solid green http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=4 ?


----------



## munq

Blah, woops @ double post. Where is the delete button?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munq*
> 
> I'm curious, now that you supposedly have a "perfect" unit, how perfect is it?
> Lightbleed on right side - small or non-existant?
> Color uniformity on solid green http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=4 ?


I recognize the word "perfect" is not really fair to use on this model. These are panels that failed for a $6000 GIS unit. Honestly the only thing I am not happy with (so far) about this particular unit is that it did not come with the little orange Eizo cable management ring--which I admit is silly, but I did find it useful as opposed to not having it lol.

This one has a few of those special FG2421 quirks (most noticeably crosshatching when you go looking for it)--but they are imperceptible to the point that I am able to use this monitor full time and for any purpose instead of having it be strictly a gaming monitor. Want to work on photos? Well obviously you should turn Turbo 240 off because it isn't a lossless process.

The rightside "lightbleed" strip is there (and I'm used to seeing it on these so it's nothing unexpected) but then... it isn't. On dark movie scenes or a black screen test, the display is BLB free. So I don't know the nature of the defect--BLB is not something that bothers me a lot in small quantities anyway, whatever it is.

The green screen test quoted produces a perfectly uniform screen when viewed from a normal distance. If you begin to get closer and focus on individual pixels (it's 1080p and only a miracle could help that) the green screen allows feint crosshatching to be noticeable. That is the only visible defect. Frankly I find crosshatching (of the fg2421 variety) to be the least noticeable of any LCD display defect I can think of. On a 1440p a stiuck grey pixel may not be noticeable but any pixel defects annoy me terribly at 1080p. Which is particularly unfortunate, because after looking at that green dead pixel test a couple times, I noticed a completely dead pixel right at the at the edge of the screen top right. Easy to miss on first inspection. There is one more pixel between the dead one and the border. Between that, the crosshatching and the missing ring, I think I'm going to ask for a price reduction.


----------



## Cyalume

I've read the last 10 pages or so of this thread. Without reading through all 83, whats the general consensus on this monitor? Is it a viable gaming monitor with fantastic color reproduction, or is it just a dud?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> I've read the last 10 pages or so of this thread. Without reading through all 83, whats the general consensus on this monitor? Is it a viable gaming monitor with fantastic color reproduction, or is it just a dud?


The quality seems to vary considerably. It's hard to tell.


----------



## axiumone

Thanks largely to vega's help, I've been able to successfully debezel and vesa mount 3 of these monitors. I was able to take a few pics. So, hopefully over the next few days I'll be able to post a guide on how to do it.


----------



## IIMaxII

Upconverts? That's bad.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Thanks largely to vega's help, I've been able to successfully debezel and vesa mount 3 of these monitors. I was able to take a few pics. So, hopefully over the next few days I'll be able to post a guide on how to do it.


that's its sounds cool,as i'm using my ergotron vesa arm the last 5 years,and i dont want to remove it,pls give as some photos when u are ok.

so guys,any really issue with the input lag? anyone who upgrade from TN 120hz to eizo VA.to tell us the difference..









playing only bf4..


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm thinking about trying another one of these. I was going to go for the BenQ XL2420TE but the price has skyrocketed to almost $500, and for that I feel like I might be able to risk $600 on another one of these and see if its any good this time. They've been selling out so I'm hoping newer stock *maybe* fixed some of the issues.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Thanks largely to vega's help, I've been able to successfully debezel and vesa mount 3 of these monitors. I was able to take a few pics. So, hopefully over the next few days I'll be able to post a guide on how to do it.


I'm about to de-bezel my three EIZO's, so I'll hang on until you post your pics and use em as a guide. Post em quick please!!! LOL


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm about to de-bezel my three EIZO's, so I'll hang on until you post your pics and use em as a guide. Post em quick please!!! LOL


Posted the guide. Enjoy!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1467172/eizo-fg2421-debezel-guide/0_100


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Posted the guide. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467172/eizo-fg2421-debezel-guide/0_100


Many Thanks bro, subbed and +rep to ya!!!


----------



## axiumone

You're welcome.


----------



## electro2u

Ended up having to file a chargeback against ProVantage because they still haven't refunded my money for the dead pixel center screen/random restarting FG2421 they received back from me 3 weeks ago. This is well passed their return policy refund guarantee and I need the money. Have not heard a word from the company that they even received it back. If you are going to use ProVantage to buy one of these, don't use your debit card unless you want your bank account short for a month in the event you receive a defective unit.


----------



## Knight26

I just received one of this last night from ProVantage. It appears that I have received a good sample. I played on it for a few hours and so far I haven't been able to detected any of the 3 major issues that I've read about (cross hatching, back light bleed, or dead pixels). I could immediately tell the difference between it and my old [email protected] Acer monitors that I was using in 3 wide setup. The color is much better and game play is much smoother with the increased refresh rate. I'll have to get used to not having the peripheral vision from the triple wide setup though. I've been using a multi-monitor setup for 2yrs so I'm really used to having extra vision in FPS and racing games. However, I don't think I could stomach the cost of 2 more of the monitors and take the risk of getting 2 more samples with no quality issues.


----------



## electro2u

Provantage surprised me and credited my account for my original shipping cost... which was 40 dollars for 2-day delivery. Erased my annoyance at having the refund take so long. I'd buy 2 more FG2421's but I'm waiting to see how good the ROG Swift is.


----------



## senna89

someone under 120fps can see noticeable tearing with this monitor ?
im not speak about BF4 but specially COD, Crysis, AC ecc


----------



## N0RVE

I thought I would share this here too in case anyone is interested. Got mine a few weeks ago (to replace a Mitsubishi Diamond Pro 930SB that had just died). Overall it is a great monitor: deep blacks, very good color reproduction, amazing brightness range, almost CRT quality motion blur reduction and a very sleek design. On the negative side, it has the bleeding-like problem on both sides (mostly on the right one) but that's about it. I'm very happy with the purchase.

I took the time to take some photos of the screen to try to show how it looks to the naked eye. I used the custom white balance option of my Sony RX100M2 in a dimly lit room while having the screen show a pure white image. The camera returned a temperature value of 6000K. I used the TFTCentral ICC profile and the following settings for the monitor:

Brightness 100
Black Level 45
Contrast 50
Temperature Off
Gamma 2.0
RGB Gain 100/96/90
Contrast Enh. Off
Color Space RGB Full Range

This is the closest representation of how my screen looks (photos have been scaled down from the originals):
























































































































































































































































































As I said, I'm very happy with it. Oh, and gaming on it with Turbo240 is a pure joy. By the way, if anyone is interested, it was manufactured in Japan on 2013.09.26 (got it from Amazon EU).


----------



## neelrocker

Thank you for sharing this great set of pictures N0RVE. Best set I've seen so far for this screen (morkai made some good pictures too).

The "bleeding-like" issue appears clearly on the stripped pattern though I have seen way worse, so your unit seems a "good" one. At least I cannot see the "bleeding" on much of your other pictures, which gives me a better opinion of this screen than what I have had so far.

I see the "bleed" on thoses:
- monster inc (slightly in the stripped part at the upper right)
- rectangular color pattern (gray rectangle at lower right)
- gray shade getgray pattern (one I see the bleed the most after the gray stripped pattern)
- full gray (128 gray ?) screen (black crush is also very apparent on this particular one)
- fairy picture (sides)
- taxi picture (slightly on the stairs)

I'm glad I don't see it on the walt disney one, blue doesn't seem really aftected.

I'm also pleased with your picture of the rose that show that the red are not that bad than some people with terrible photography skills have shown before








If I compare with the original on my IPS the red of your picture tend to go orange-ish a bit but not that much.

Could you take a picture of this for example:
http://images.oyster.com/photos/lobby-clift-v572953-1152.jpg

I remember someone posted a picture of what seemed to be a redwood bar like this that was terrible (yellow-ish instead of red). Can't put my hands back on it.

Beside this, what catches my attention the most is the hotspot at the center. It is very visible on the W-R-G-B screens and also on many other pictures. Does it look the same with naked eye or the picture just exagerated it ?

And last thing I note is on the zone/geometry pattern (H/V white lines + circles on black background), the vertical lines turn pink on the right side of the image, but that's maybe an artefact due to the picture (I seem to remember I have already seen that elsewhere). Not a big deal though.


----------



## Tobiman

Wow, i'm getting this as soon as I get a job. Just tried the Asus VG278HE and the color reproduction was crap. VA panel is truly the best of both worlds.


----------



## MonarchX

I just returned my latest purchase - Samsung S27C750P because of how Samsung does business these days. They make these monitors in 2 different places - Mexico and China. Chinese versions have awesome contrast ratio of 4000:1+, but the ones made in Mexico barely make it to 2500:1. Samsung pays BestBuys and other stores to display/show/demo units made in China, but to sell units made in Mexico. In Europe, where this monitor is more expensive, it is sold at a higher price, but only the version made in China is sold. Europe always gets higher quality versions because people there are more quality-oriented, unlike most US customers. Almost all review sites tested the version made in China... This is typical with Samsung VA panel lottery and AFAIK some other companies, which brings me to the important questions:

1. Were did you buy your Eizo Foris FG2421? Japan? Germany?
2. Where was your unit made (should say somewhere on the unit)?
3. Who made it? Sharp?
*4. Do you have any obvious light bleeding, checkerboarding effect, or other issues?
5. If you have access to colorimeter - what is your contrast ratio?
6. Are you happy with it?*

The reason I am asking is because this panel may be manufactured in different places and that may affect unit quality. There are actually a bunch of bad reports that talk about severe light bleeding (from the right side), obvious checkerboarding, and much lower contrast ratio, with a black point of 0.06 cd/m^2 when white point is set to 120 cd/m^2. I can't be sure of accuracy of those results as they were made with inaccurate equipment, but you never know!

Also, *why does this monitor show a very dark blob in vertical bars test?* What does that mean anyway? This is the test - http://i.minus.com/iLMtKVb7ecFRV.JPG


----------



## neelrocker

From my forums readings the dark blob is called "black crush" and would be due to the VA technology. Some users feedback it mades it usuitable for decent photography work.

edit: the dark blob appear when looking perpendiculary to the panel, so it can move to another place depending from where you are watching and at which angle. At a certain amount of angle the dark blob isn't even there anymore.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone here returned theirs due to backlight bleeding??? Where did you buy it? How long ago / When did you buy it? Its like there are so much talk about it, so many people have it, and yet nobody is bothered to answer any questions...


----------



## Rndomuser

Ok, so it appears that Newegg got these in stock again and I decided to try it out. I've received mine today - it is new, the box wasn't damaged, unfortunately it seems to have same issues as others have already mentioned. There's some crosshatching, but it's barely visible and doesn't really bother me during normal usage. What bothers me is the light bleeding - it's noticeable at all corners but mostly at the top right corner. On completely black/dark background there's a very noticeable "blob" of lighter color in that particular area. Which is pretty disappointing - other than uneven backlighting this monitor is really great and much, MUCH better in terms of viewing angles, color reproduction and especially contrast compared to a garbage 120/144hz TN monitors from BenQ/Asus (I used a few of these models, still have the BenQ model). I guess I'll try replacing it first, see how the next one will be - I really don't want to return to garbage TN monitors or to 60Hz-limited IPS variations (yes, I know some can be overclocked but I don't want to experiment with that)...

Just for reference, mine is labeled as "Made in Japan" and has a build date of "2013.11.13".


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> I thought I would share this here too in case anyone is interested. Got mine a few weeks ago (to replace a Mitsubishi Diamond Pro 930SB that had just died). Overall it is a great monitor: deep blacks, very good color reproduction, amazing brightness range, almost CRT quality motion blur reduction and a very sleek design. On the negative side, it has the bleeding-like problem on both sides (mostly on the right one) but that's about it. I'm very happy with the purchase.
> 
> I took the time to take some photos of the screen to try to show how it looks to the naked eye. I used the custom white balance option of my Sony RX100M2 in a dimly lit room while having the screen show a pure white image. The camera returned a temperature value of 6000K. I used the TFTCentral ICC profile and the following settings for the monitor:
> 
> Brightness 100
> Black Level 45
> Contrast 50
> Temperature Off
> Gamma 2.0
> RGB Gain 100/96/90
> Contrast Enh. Off
> Color Space RGB Full Range
> 
> This is the closest representation of how my screen looks (photos have been scaled down from the originals):
> 
> As I said, I'm very happy with it. Oh, and gaming on it with Turbo240 is a pure joy. By the way, if anyone is interested, it was manufactured in Japan on 2013.09.26 (got it from Amazon EU).


Wow. Those images O___O -drools-

Interesting monitor, I love the IQ from the stuff people have posted, especially the black level, Hows it compare with like say.. a Dell 2713HM in terms of black level? Or my 2410 for that matter? (My 2410 does pretty well on blacks, At least uniformity wise, They're not perfect but they're much better than my 2407)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neelrocker*
> 
> Thank you for sharing this great set of pictures N0RVE. Best set I've seen so far for this screen (morkai made some good pictures too).
> 
> The "bleeding-like" issue appears clearly on the stripped pattern though I have seen way worse, so your unit seems a "good" one. At least I cannot see the "bleeding" on much of your other pictures, which gives me a better opinion of this screen than what I have had so far.


Yes, there is a small amount of bleed-like symptom seen on the grey bar test. But you've also noticed that it is only a small set of certain color tones and hardly any of the "real world" images are affected at all. People have blown the grey bleed on the sides way out of proportion compared to the other incredible characteristics of the display and it's overall place as the most well rounded gaming display out there.


----------



## MonarchX

I concur! This monitor uses parts that failed quality control for an industrial 6K monitor with the exact same features.

You have to realize that it is VA panel, which has angle viewing nuances that make the light bleed issue seem worse than it is. This is not an IPS for photo editing. Crosshatching is only seen if you sit way too close to your monitor. Color accuracy is only bad for the outer edge of the CIE sRGB triangle, but saturation sweeps are acceptable along with accurate ColorChecker and Skin Tones.

It is awesome in games!


----------



## Rndomuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> People have blown the grey bleed on the sides way out of proportion


Please don't try to judge other people's behavior without first-hand experience with the same exact unit these people actually own







YOU may have gotten the perfect units - that is perfectly fine, and I wish I was as lucky as you are. Unfortunately, the "blob" of light on MY PARTICULAR unit is very noticeable and not only on test patterns but in actual games (this is how I actually noticed it at first) and in movies (it is barely visible at first but gets much more noticeable when monitor warms up) and does bother me a lot, especially considering that I prefer to play games and watch movies in a completely dark room. And yes, this is an excellent monitor in every other aspect but it still doesn't mean that everyone should tolerate a very noticeable imperfection.


----------



## MonarchX

Its just that those who kept exchanging them always regretted it later unless their unit was real bad. I think this monitor should be simply cheaper to be worth it but I doubt the exchange will be better... All LED monitors have light bleeds... I am not sure how much more your defect is visible but considering that defects are identical - I assume an exchange may be worse or slifhly better. Agai, these are defective screens and panels meant for a much more expensive monitor.


----------



## Andros_Forever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Its just that those who kept exchanging them always regretted it later unless their unit was real bad. I think this monitor should be simply cheaper to be worth it but I doubt the exchange will be better... All LED monitors have light bleeds... I am not sure how much more your defect is visible but considering that defects are identical - I assume an exchange may be worse or slifhly better. Agai, these are defective screens and panels meant for a much more expensive monitor.


I had returned my 1st Eizo FG2421 back to Amazon after issues with BLB in the bottom left and random restarts. I bought it again 100 euros cheaper and this time around I got one of the Japanese built ones, 0 BLB (I've tried a lot of LCDs lately and NONE had 0 BLB like this one) no restarting issues and only 1 stuck pixel in the top left hand corner which is impossible to see unless 2 feet away from the screen on a white page. Extremely happy with the image quality now, watching movies and playing immersive games like Far Cry 3, Metro last light and Outlast is just a blast on this screen at 120hz. I do not use the 240hz as I do not like the darkening of the screen that comes along with it and the increased input delay, however I am extremely satisfied with regular 120hz mode.


----------



## MonarchX

I was wrong in calling that defect a backlight bleed. It isn't - its just some defect that all models do suffer from. Look at the left and fight sides when viewing dark full screen patterns, not black ones, but medium to dark gray ones. If there are no 3-5mm strips of image altering lighting then you got lucky with that one of a kind monitor because I am not aware of many others who got one like that. People kept exchanging them and either settled for whichever one they got or got a refund... What is the build date on yours? Are you using display port?


----------



## MonarchX

OMG - I must be going nuts but that 3-5mm "light-bleed" is moving! Put your head 100% perpendicular to either side of where you observe that defect and just stare at it - it moves







- gets a wee bit thinner, then thicker, etc. I wonder what it even is!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OMG - I must be going nuts but that 3-5mm "light-bleed" is moving! Put your head 100% perpendicular to either side of where you observe that defect and just stare at it - it moves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - gets a wee bit thinner, then thicker, etc. I wonder what it even is!


Going? You sound like you're already there. I'm not putting my head perpendicular to a defect and just staring at it. You're probably hallucinating.


----------



## MonarchX

I know! I like it - it wobbles! It makese think of candy and Fast & Furious 5 for some reason... So yeah I am there... but not sure if I want to go back...


----------



## KenjiS

Maybe just an optical illusion.


----------



## Rndomuser

Sooo... It looks like Newegg has issued me a full refund because they don't have this model in stock anymore and they have no plans to get it any time soon. Same goes for Amazon (their CS person told me they have no plans to restock it for now). Which is a shame since it's an awesome monitor (if you get it without severely noticeable defects). Oh well, time to wait for something better while continuing to suffer with the crappy TN-based "gaming" monitor...


----------



## axiumone

Hmmm. It seems like a lot of places are going out of stock on these monitors. I just ordered 2 more from nextwarehouse. They are on back order and couldnt guarantee my order. I already received 3 from them, so hopefully this wont take too long.


----------



## YaLu

When I turn on the Turbo 240Hz is better disable the vsync in game or doesn't check it?


----------



## ridebird

Just checking in after a few months again.

I have stopped noticing the light bleed completely. I saw it recently while cleaning my screen and tought "oh right, forgot about that". You do get used to it to that degree, and I am hyper particular about any unevenness in screens at all to the point of cleaning my screen thouroughly every other day...

Great screen, excellent for gaming. Could not go back to 60 hz, nor IPS or TN. The black depth is amazing and it is so goddamn sharp. Love it.


----------



## axiumone

Weeee. 2 more of my displays have shipped today. Hopefully they'll arrive defect free tomorrow, so that I may complete my 5x1 eyefinity.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I was wrong in calling that defect a backlight bleed. It isn't - its just some defect that all models do suffer from. Look at the left and fight sides when viewing dark full screen patterns, not black ones, but medium to dark gray ones. If there are no 3-5mm strips of image altering lighting then you got lucky with that one of a kind monitor because I am not aware of many others who got one like that. People kept exchanging them and either settled for whichever one they got or got a refund... What is the build date on yours? Are you using display port?


that sounds more like banding


----------



## axiumone

Some early 5x1 shots for your enjoyment.


----------



## MonarchX

Eeww - bezels...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With EIZO you actually get headshots!! with others you won't!!


Sorry but i find that to be the most ridicules thing iv read to day.

And to OP, ya another fake high refresh monitor. /facepalm


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Sorry but i find that to be the most ridicules thing iv read to day.
> 
> And to OP, ya another fake high refresh monitor. /facepalm


I was being sarcastic just in case you weren't sure...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I was being sarcastic just in case you weren't sure...


lol ok 8)


----------



## gbak

well,here is mine!

huge improvement compare to my previous benq xl2410t,no issues at all
colour reproduction far away from tn panel,the black is AMAZING,and generally inside the game the colours are very good..


----------



## zombibikini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Here's a few photo's of my TEMPORARY triple monitor set-up. Hopefully my Freedom stand will arrive in a couple of weeks, so I can't wait to debezel these bad boys and mount em properly AKA Vega Stylee!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0247.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0354.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0322.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0341.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0334.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0319.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0329.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0315.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0294.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0285.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0276.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0257.jpg.html
> 
> The only downside to having a surround set-up is that web browsing is not as good as a single screen was:-
> 
> 
> 
> I even got CoD Ghosts to run in surround without any adjustments at all too!!!
> 
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0358.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0364.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0367.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0372.jpg.html
> 
> Having a surround set-up totally transforms PC gaming and I will never switch back to a single screen now. These monitors are amazing and soooooooooooo worth every penny!!!


----------



## zombibikini

Yikes, I find those bezels utterly distracting, meself!
Like two strips of electrical tape on a pair of specs, he he.


----------



## TheGovernment

I would never be able to look at the bezels of any multi monitor setup. SOOOOO distracting. My OCD would take over and I'd eventually go on a killing spree..... No bezels for me


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Yikes, I find those bezels utterly distracting, meself!
> Like two strips of electrical tape on a pair of specs, he he.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I would never be able to look at the bezels of any multi monitor setup. SOOOOO distracting. My OCD would take over and I'd eventually go on a killing spree..... No bezels for me


If there was a 40" ultra wide 120hz screen with flawless colors and minimal input lag, I would have it in a heart beat. For now, I'll deal with the bezels, but I have feeling I wont be satisfied until I have a holodeck... and even then I'll probably complain that the rock textures are to low res.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> If there was a 40" ultra wide 120hz screen with flawless colors and minimal input lag, I would have it in a heart beat. For now, I'll deal with the bezels, but I have feeling I wont be satisfied until I have a holodeck... and even then I'll probably complain that the rock textures are to low res.


There are tons of ultra wide screens lol. And the really good ones are curved.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> There are tons of ultra wide screens lol. And the really good ones are curved.


Can you give links to them?

A really good screen will have good colors, with low input lag, high refresh rates, lowest repsonse times with at least 1080p resolutions but preferrably 4K.


----------



## superV

i'm using mine since january, and it so good,i play battlefield 4 for 3 hours with high intensity and i don't feel eye fatigue like with others i had.everything is so dynamic and so clear that you can see some graphic game bugs made very bad colors etc etc,especially on gta v on the ps3.
only one bad thing about this monitor, is that i played gta v on my ps3 and was horrible experience,it was clearly seen that the game had very low fps,and the game looked so bad,it was visible everything,especially bad graphics on cars just...my eyes started to hurt after 30 min of game play.
with this monitor you need to have a good video card otherwise the fps drop will be clearly visible and disturbs,that's why i got an evga gtx 780 ti hydro copper.


----------



## Deadeye

Can any one comment if colours change when using Turbo mode? I'm just thinking if i was to get this monitor and calibrate at 120hz for desktop mode, but if i was to use Turbo mode do i need to calibrate it again will colours change alot in Turbo?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Can any one comment if colours change when using Turbo mode? I'm just thinking if i was to get this monitor and calibrate at 120hz for desktop mode, but if i was to use Turbo mode do i need to calibrate it again will colours change alot in Turbo?


yes colors change a bit in turbo mode,but there is a button named mode so you just push that and you choose what mode you want,web/rts/fps1/fps2 and you can change some color settings in the menu.


----------



## Lobsterman

Hi, just got my FG2421 earlier this week, seems like a good unit, minimal bleed on the right edge, no crosshatching that I can see.

Question though, turning the gamma up in the monitor menu makes the picture go darker? is this normal lol?
Turning gamma up in the Nvidia CP makes the picture brighter so is kinda the opposite of What I expected.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Lobsterman. Where did you get yours from and do you know the manufacture date please?

Thanks.


----------



## Lobsterman

Got from Amazon UK, made in Japan November 14th 2013


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Got from Amazon UK, made in Japan November 14th 2013


where u can see when it was made ?


----------



## axiumone

Its on the box and on the monitor sticker.


----------



## Lobsterman

There's a sticker on the back.


----------



## superV

loool.ty

i didn't look..only gaming









mine 26/09/2013.
i bought it 13/01/2014


----------



## Nightbird

Use a cheap calibrator too, I get 92% of sRGB which is pretty good. Default can be blue tinted, you'll see with the before and after comparison. That plus epic contrast and fps means great games and movies.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Thanks guys.

@ Nightbird. You mean create an .ICC or adjust the settings actually on the monitor?

Thing is is .ICC files is they are sometimes ignored by games but you can use software to at least try and force it but not always. Try Color Profile Keeper.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> @ Nightbird. You mean create an .ICC or adjust the settings actually on the monitor?
> 
> Thing is is .ICC files is they are sometimes ignored by games but you can use software to at least try and force it but not always. Try Color Profile Keeper.


I'm not very techy, I use a Spyder4Express which is currently 79$ on Amazon.com (I've only seen it as cheap at 70$ so not that bad). I use it on all my screens but I don't think this support multi-displays.

Reason I got it was tftcentral's review, I wanted to get the most out of my panel and the differences after calibration appears large on paper. (I'd never bother to confirm manually haha, placebo effect maybe?)

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm


----------



## HonoredShadow

Did you try the TFT profile? Any good?

How's your black levels in game now then?


----------



## Mygaffer

I bought one of these a few weeks ago, so here are my 2 cents.

My panel looks good, it was made in Japan, no crosshatching, stuck or dead pixels, etc, quality of the product is perfect.

The best things about this monitor are amazing contrast ratio, really the highest contrast on any monitor I have owned (this is only my second VA panel). Blacks of course are very dark. Brightness is great, and non-pwm dimming means you can control brightness right from the monitor without worrying about flicker. Overall image quality is very good, much better than your typical TN panel LCD.

The lack of motion blur is great. This is my first 120Hz monitor, as I hate TN panels and just couldn't bring myself to buy any of the other existing TN based 120Hz monitors. The "Turbo 240" mode, which most here probably know uses strobing similar to lightboost, works great, and motion blur is almost completely eliminated. It is really great in games. Clarity during motion is amazing, and definitely the biggest selling point of this monitor.

The cons do exist though. The first cons are common VA faults, and those are the gamma shift and also black crush. Black crush was not too noticeable on this panel for me, compared to older VA panels I have used at work, but it is there and you might notice it if you are coming from an IPS or TN panel.

Also, while this is not a con of the monitor per se, I am coming from a 27", 2560x1440 display, and I must say I miss the size and resolution of that display. For people with Nvidia graphics cards it might be better to look at the ROG Swift PG278Q, despite its TN panel.

Overall I really like the monitor, and will probably run dual monitors with this EIZO model for most of my gaming due to the high refresh rate and motion clarity.


----------



## gene-z

How is this monitor in 120hz mode with games that are locked a 60hz? Is there a lot of tearing?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> How is this monitor in 120hz mode with games that are locked a 60hz? Is there a lot of tearing?


i only tried with my ps3 on gta v. it was terrible to play.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i only tried with my ps3 on gta v. it was terrible to play.


gta5 isnt 60fps on ps3


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> How is this monitor in 120hz mode with games that are locked a 60hz? Is there a lot of tearing?


Yeah it's fine. I gave this monitor to my wife to play FFXIV on her laptop over [email protected] Looks fantastic and frequently dips into the 30s fps. Sometimes she plays 2 instances even and it looks bad then 15fps... I don't know how she stands it.

Now I see your question is different though. Why play a 60Hz game at 120Hz? Only reason I can think of is if you are using a turbo framerate mode on an emulator and going back and forth all the time or something. Just use 60Hz. 120Hz with strobing on with a 60Fps game doesn't look good imo.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i only tried with my ps3 on gta v. it was terrible to play.


More interested in PC, as I'm pretty sure on a console this operates at 60hz. I want to know how it looks running at 120hz with content that is locked at 60fps or games that have fps dips below 120hz.

Still trying to decide between the fg2421 or a xl2420z, but from what I've read so far, the xl seems to be the better monitor when it comes to clarity and strobes perfectly even at 60hz.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> More interested in PC, as I'm pretty sure on a console this operates at 60hz. I want to know how it looks running at 120hz with content that is locked at 60fps or games that have fps dips below 120hz.
> 
> Still trying to decide between the fg2421 or a xl2420z, but from what I've read so far, the xl seems to be the better monitor when it comes to clarity and strobes perfectly even at 60hz.


I just went and launched Dark Souls, I am using DSFix to allow it to run at 60Hz. That game runs great using their "turbo 240" strobing system, there was no tearing and motion blur was essentially non-existent.


----------

